# Who else is checking GBAtemp every damn mintute?



## Calogero91 (Apr 17, 2007)

Wow guys, I'm sorry but I have to shout it out. I am dying to play Pokemon Diamond and Pearl, I already have it pre-ordered but I just need to get it on my G6. I've been hardcore fan since the beginning. Who else has been checking every minute of the day for a dump of D/P? C'mon guys who's with me?


----------



## Gaisuto (Apr 17, 2007)

I've been checking every few hours.


----------



## pristinemog (Apr 17, 2007)

Me. I went to the library between classes to check GBAtemp quickly before going to the next period. It's driving me nuts and I'm still checking every minute now. Somebody, HELP ME!


----------



## Qpido (Apr 17, 2007)

I've totally forgotten about it, and the sad part is...I'm probably going to be sleeping when it comes out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.

Q~


----------



## lagman (Apr 17, 2007)

Well, you wont get it here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Beside it will be out on April 20 at 11:30...and yes, I just made that up.


----------



## Calogero91 (Apr 17, 2007)

QUOTE(pristinemog @ Apr 17 2007 said:


> Me. I went to the library between classes to check GBAtemp quickly before going to the next period. It's driving me nuts and I'm still checking every minute now. Somebody, HELP ME!



Me too man, I've even been checking my school for some Wifi spots on my PSP to check it out.


----------



## pristinemog (Apr 17, 2007)

QUOTE(Qpido @ Apr 16 2007 said:


> I've totally forgotten about it, and the sad part is...I'm probably going to be sleeping when it comes out
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey, even better! I kinda want to wake up, say, tomorrow morning, hop on the computer and see Pokemon Diamond dumped. I'd download it then and there and take it to school in an hour to gloat about having it early (my friends are all going crazy about it).


----------



## bobrules (Apr 17, 2007)

I'm checking every minute for r4 cheat related stuff though.


----------



## Akoji (Apr 17, 2007)

Im checking gbatemp oftenly only because i feel like being active in the topics.


----------



## H8TR (Apr 17, 2007)

I've been checking every few hours but not expecting anything at all. It probably wont get dumped early so I'm just playing a bit of Wii and doing homework in the meantime.


----------



## blackmaff (Apr 17, 2007)

I can't remember what the other rooms in my house look like. Stupid pokemon.


----------



## Qpido (Apr 17, 2007)

QUOTE(pristinemog @ Apr 17 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Qpido @ Apr 16 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I've totally forgotten about it, and the sad part is...I'm probably going to be sleeping when it comes out
> ...



But then the server is gonna be so busy xD.

Q~


----------



## Calogero91 (Apr 17, 2007)

Guys, I think this thread needs a count down. Anyone up for it?


----------



## bobrules (Apr 17, 2007)

I think I can wait for a week.


----------



## davidj16 (Apr 17, 2007)

Its alive


----------



## sueil (Apr 17, 2007)

I'm checking every few minutes. I gave playing the Japanese Diamond a go, but decided to wait for english version instead.


----------



## shaunj66 (Apr 17, 2007)

Come on guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's not good for the sever y'know. That's what RSS feeds are for...

Besides, give it up, Pokémon isn't coming out early anyhoo.


----------



## blade85 (Apr 17, 2007)

im not checking it every few minutes lol

when it comes out it comes out, no need to be the first to get it, not like it matters


----------



## blackmaff (Apr 17, 2007)

I want a cup of tea but i'm scared the game will come out while I'm in the kitchen


----------



## Calogero91 (Apr 17, 2007)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Apr 17 2007 said:


> Come on guys
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'mon Shaun theres always hope, we can dream.


----------



## spokenrope (Apr 17, 2007)

Me.

I want you 12 year olds to all shut up about the game so the rest of us can get on with our lives.


----------



## blackmaff (Apr 17, 2007)

I'm excited though, it feels like christmas eve. And i've never even played one of these stupid games before, I'm just easily led


----------



## bobrules (Apr 17, 2007)

Pokemon is going to make me spend a good 100+ hours on it.


----------



## H8TR (Apr 17, 2007)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Apr 16 2007 said:


> Come on guys
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know you want to play it too shaun....


----------



## adgloride (Apr 17, 2007)

I have the beta of this.  Just a shame I'm not allowed to dump it, as its for testing purposes and personnel use only.


----------



## GTom89 (Apr 17, 2007)

I am checking every game website on the net every few minuites its driving me crazy o_0
I hope it gets released before weekend (on Thurs or Fri) cause that way we cna have all weekend to play it.


----------



## Calogero91 (Apr 17, 2007)

QUOTE(adgloride @ Apr 17 2007 said:


> I have the beta of this.Â Just a shame I'm not allowed to dump it, as its for testing purposes and personnel use only.



I wont tell anyone if you do


----------



## serginsurge (Apr 17, 2007)

I've been checking every game site and I'm tired of seeing toon-doku as the latest in every site


----------



## Danieluz (Apr 17, 2007)

I've been checking the site every ten minutes.. yes it's driving me nuts


----------



## GTom89 (Apr 17, 2007)

Whats even more annoying is that ive got 2 ppl on AIM that have the game now they just dont have a clue how to dump it >


----------



## ImperialX (Apr 17, 2007)

QUOTE(Danieluz @ Apr 17 2007 said:


> I've been checking the site every ten minutes.. yes it's driving me nutsÂ



I'm checking every 30 minutes...and in those 29 minute intervals I listen to Pokemon Diamond/Pearl Music.


----------



## H8TR (Apr 17, 2007)

QUOTE(adgloride @ Apr 16 2007 said:


> I have the beta of this.Â Just a shame I'm not allowed to dump it, as its for testing purposes and personnel use only.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pics or lies.


----------



## Sneakz (Apr 17, 2007)

QUOTE(H8TR @ Apr 16 2007 said:


> I've been checking every few hours but not expecting anything at all. It probably wont get dumped early so I'm just playing a bit of Wii and doing homework in the meantime.





lol, hmwk


----------



## pristinemog (Apr 17, 2007)

QUOTE(mingyishi @ Apr 16 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Danieluz @ Apr 17 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I've been checking the site every ten minutes.. yes it's driving me nutsÂ
> ...



I just have my collection on random... NiGHTS Into Dreams music is playing. I'll probably get on the treadmill in 15 minutes to wear myself out for sleep.


----------



## Emerson (Apr 17, 2007)

QUOTE(serginsurge @ Apr 16 2007 said:


> I've been checking every game site and I'm tired of seeing toon-doku as the latest in every site



Exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## ImperialX (Apr 17, 2007)

QUOTE(pristinemog @ Apr 17 2007 said:


> I just have my collection on random... NiGHTS Into Dreams music is playing. I'll probably get on the treadmill in 15 minutes to wear myself out for sleep.



Let's see...the song I'm listening to right now is... "Battle! Uxie, Mesprit, & Azelf - Jun'ichi Masuda".

Edit: Play Count is 107


----------



## guitarvadar58 (Apr 17, 2007)

i've been checking every few hours lol. sad thing is chances are good my bestbuy has it out already. they always release things early(hence why they get my business often lol). hell they even had guitar hero 2(ps2 version) out 2 and a half weeks before the release date. im waiting to download it though(cheap bastard/no money)


----------



## serginsurge (Apr 17, 2007)

I give up


----------



## Gaisuto (Apr 17, 2007)

QUOTE(H8TR @ Apr 16 2007 said:


> QUOTE(adgloride @ Apr 16 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I have the beta of this.Â Just a shame I'm not allowed to dump it, as its for testing purposes and personnel use only.
> ...


One of my friends on MSN has it too, and again unable to dump it due to lack of hardware. He even already asked for help around too, trying but he failed.  :'(


----------



## jaxxster (Apr 17, 2007)

It should be dumped by a weeks time. *here to hoping*


----------



## pristinemog (Apr 17, 2007)

QUOTE(mingyishi @ Apr 16 2007 said:


> QUOTE(pristinemog @ Apr 17 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I just have my collection on random... NiGHTS Into Dreams music is playing. I'll probably get on the treadmill in 15 minutes to wear myself out for sleep.
> ...



I can see why. This is an awesome battle song.


----------



## Rayder (Apr 17, 2007)

Is that why the site has been kinda bogging lately....everyone is waiting for Pokemon and checking the site constantly?

So does this mean that I am the only person on this site who doesn't give the slightest bit of a damn about Pokemon?


----------



## GTom89 (Apr 17, 2007)

Guess so.
Damn, still not released.
brb, getting a new F5 key


----------



## pristinemog (Apr 17, 2007)

QUOTE(Rayder @ Apr 16 2007 said:


> Is that why the site has been kinda bogging lately....everyone is waiting for Pokemon and checking the site constantly?
> 
> *So does this mean that I am the only person on this site who doesn't give the slightest bit of a damn about Pokemon?*



Yes.


----------



## Calogero91 (Apr 17, 2007)

QUOTE(Rayder @ Apr 17 2007 said:


> Is that why the site has been kinda bogging lately....everyone is waiting for Pokemon and checking the site constantly?
> 
> So does this mean that I am the only person on this site who doesn't give the slightest bit of a damn about Pokemon?



Yeah, your basically the only one. But it's ok mate, just pretend to care.


----------



## ImperialX (Apr 17, 2007)

QUOTE(GTom89 @ Apr 17 2007 said:


> Guess so.
> Damn, still not released.
> brb, getting a new F5 key



Maybe it's easier to just get an extension that does the refreshing for you?


----------



## davidj16 (Apr 17, 2007)

finally At Last Its Been Leaked download it now @ www.pokemon.com


----------



## slvrdrgn123 (Apr 17, 2007)

Just going back to the page every few hours. Even though it is highly anticipated for me, I'm not gonna die if I have to wait 3 hours after it's released.


----------



## ImperialX (Apr 17, 2007)

QUOTE(davidj16 @ Apr 17 2007 said:


> finally At Last Its Been Leaked download it now @ www.pokemon.com



How many lies must you tell before you learn your lesson? And why isn't there a forum rule that bans constant liers?


----------



## davidj16 (Apr 17, 2007)

QUOTE(mingyishi @ Apr 17 2007 said:


> QUOTE(davidj16 @ Apr 17 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > finally At Last Its Been Leaked download it now @ www.pokemon.com
> ...




didnt lie they actualy have copies of it


----------



## GTom89 (Apr 17, 2007)

I actually lol every time i read that from the pure impossiblity that the rom is leaked to the official Poekmon website 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh god, i have resorted to listening to D&P music now...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YPMDEUdWoA8
JOIN ME 8D


----------



## BoneMonkey (Apr 17, 2007)

i have been checkign every few hours myself ! dammit i need a game to play !


----------



## mflo (Apr 17, 2007)

My god, Did I just see a new form for evee in that video?!?!?!?
I NEED IT!
edit: Nevermind...


----------



## ImperialX (Apr 17, 2007)

QUOTE(GTom89 @ Apr 17 2007 said:


> I actually lol every time i read that from the pure impossiblity that the rom is leaked to the official Poekmon website
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do you want the full soundtrack? I would gladly post the link to download the soundtrack (CD1 and 2)...but is it against the forum rule?


----------



## ImperialX (Apr 17, 2007)

QUOTE(mflo @ Apr 17 2007 said:


> My god, Did I just see a new form for evee in that video?!?!?!?
> I NEED IT!



They are Leafeon and Glaceon. Bring your Eevee to the Moss Rock in Eterna Forest to get Leafeon and bring your Eevee to the Ice Rock in Route 217 to get the other.


----------



## Calogero91 (Apr 17, 2007)

Wow, guys it's getting pretty desperate. But this music is great lol.


----------



## ImperialX (Apr 17, 2007)

So...is it against the Forum rule to post links to downloading MP3s?


----------



## Danieluz (Apr 17, 2007)

I want it now =[


----------



## GTom89 (Apr 17, 2007)

When it is released there will be so many people pulling it from the internets are the same time that the tubes will explode.


----------



## serginsurge (Apr 17, 2007)

whos going to post the game on the frontpage, because shaun is offline


----------



## Ender15 (Apr 17, 2007)

QUOTE(serginsurge @ Apr 16 2007 said:


> whos going to post the game on the frontpage, because shaun is offline



One of the other mods.


----------



## GTom89 (Apr 17, 2007)

hayaehaeha *hugs kness and rocks back and forth*
its 3am and im pretending to be ill tomorrow so i dont have to go in school so it better be released.


----------



## ryohki (Apr 17, 2007)

QUOTE(GTom89 @ Apr 17 2007 said:


> *snip* so many people pulling it *snip* the tubes will explode.


fixed


----------



## thegame07 (Apr 17, 2007)

QUOTE(GTom89 @ Apr 17 2007 said:


> hayaehaeha *hugs kness and rocks back and forth*
> its 3am and im pretending to be ill tomorrow so i dont have to go in school so it better be released.



Its not even released tomorrow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So why stay off school and miss your education 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If it is released tomorrow it will be on the internet waiting for you coming home


----------



## GTom89 (Apr 17, 2007)

Every other Pokemon game for GBA was leaked at least a wekk before release, and with the leakage this game is getting it should be sooner so i will just wait


----------



## Heran Bago (Apr 17, 2007)

http://www.maxconsole.net/?mode=news&newsid=15860
This story says it's been dumped since the 15th. Not that I believe or care.


----------



## GTom89 (Apr 17, 2007)

Thats MaxConsole, it was a faulty dump and everyone knows that (exept them obviously)
I suppose thats what you get when you PAY 10yr olds to write news for your website...


----------



## strummer12 (Apr 17, 2007)

Well whenever it comes out, I'll grab it off the newsgroups in 1 minute while the rest of you struggle to download it off choked websites and leecher torrents with their uploads limited to absolute minimum.


----------



## mflo (Apr 17, 2007)

While you're doing that, i'm going to be slitting my wrist


----------



## science (Apr 17, 2007)

QUOTE(strummer12 @ Apr 16 2007 said:


> Well whenever it comes out, I'll grab it off the newsgroups in 1 minute while the rest of you struggle to download it off choked websites and leecher torrents with their uploads limited to absolute minimum.



WOW you are the 1337357 person I have ever seen!


----------



## sscilli (Apr 17, 2007)

WOW, another pokemon thread growing at an exponential rate 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 

I'll admit I'm as impatient as the rest of you though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## skywarp (Apr 17, 2007)

QUOTE(strummer12 @ Apr 16 2007 said:


> Well whenever it comes out, I'll grab it off the newsgroups in 1 minute while the rest of you struggle to download it off choked websites and leecher torrents with their uploads limited to absolute minimum.



I hate to break it to you, but getting a new 20-30 megabyte rom via IRC or whatever you use, isn't a _struggle_, and doesn't take more than a couple of minutes.


----------



## pristinemog (Apr 17, 2007)

Whelp, hopefully there's a beautiful release within the next 7-8 hours.

Goodnight, everyone!


----------



## Jdbye (Apr 17, 2007)

I'm always constantly checking GBATemp for new stuff, because i'm bored a lot, so i check for new homebrew, new homebrew updates and new DS releases. I don't care that much about D/P though since i already beat it in japanese. Though, it's good to beat it in english too so i can actually understand what they say.


----------



## Knolly (Apr 17, 2007)

QUOTE(strummer12 @ Apr 16 2007 said:


> Well whenever it comes out, I'll grab it off the newsgroups in 1 minute while the rest of you struggle to download it off choked websites and leecher torrents with their uploads limited to absolute minimum.


I'll be getting it off of usenet too, that doesn't make me l33t.
Also, in general, torrents of new, popular stuff go nearly as fast as usenet because the downloaders are uploading the parts they have too.


----------



## rejin (Apr 17, 2007)

it polly wont come out today maybe somtime trmw or friday


----------



## what2 (Apr 17, 2007)

RSS is fun. scripting rss with chikka (a sort of service to send text messages from you pc to your phone) to text ,e when news about pokemon is doubly fun


----------



## strummer12 (Apr 17, 2007)

QUOTE(Knolly @ Apr 16 2007 said:


> QUOTE(strummer12 @ Apr 16 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Well whenever it comes out, I'll grab it off the newsgroups in 1 minute while the rest of you struggle to download it off choked websites and leecher torrents with their uploads limited to absolute minimum.
> ...



I wasn't trying to seem leet or anything, but if you're like me with a monopolistic ISP that throttles bittorent to 56k modem speeds...

I'm forced to use newsgroups because of this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Bittorent used to be great for me, now I throw up when I think about the speeds I get off them lol.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Apr 17, 2007)

Sunday at like 10AM, me and my brother will walk to Gamestop and pic up our *[email protected]|* copies!!!


----------



## phoood (Apr 17, 2007)

the interwebs will be down the day it comes out.
my f5 key is still intact.


----------



## test84 (Apr 17, 2007)

i just dont get it, whats different between different colors of pokemon games? as far as i saw, all was same, just pokemon rangers was really different.
could u explain about this color that comes after name of pokemon?


----------



## shadowboy (Apr 17, 2007)

6 DAYS LEFT!!!
I'm in here all day just WAITING for it to be dumped, I've already preordered too!
I want it soooo bad!
I've been a hardcore pokemaniac since red/blue BTW!


----------



## misticknight (Apr 17, 2007)

i have a feeling this is not gonna get leaked early for some reason, but i just remembered stores do get there copies today so heres hoping it comes out today or 2moro, if it's not then i wont hold my breath till the 22nd.


----------



## JayP80Geno (Apr 17, 2007)

WOW! I'm so glad I have a Wi-Fi connection in my house.


----------



## brn (Apr 17, 2007)

I was checking pretty frequently last week but now the whole waiting thing is getting kinda dull. It'll come when it comes.


----------



## Sil3n7 (Apr 17, 2007)

NEED IT NOW!


----------



## Sinkhead (Apr 17, 2007)

- Sam


----------



## Covarr (Apr 17, 2007)

I've been checking here once or twice a day, as well as some other sites in case it isn't front-page'd immediately here.


----------



## Farami9 (Apr 17, 2007)

Just play the japanese ver (you will only have to play it for a week.....)


----------



## Orc (Apr 17, 2007)

I HAS A DUMP
(but I flushes it)

Will post later if I make pupu again~ ^-^


----------



## celentt (Apr 17, 2007)

who else is tired of seeing "MARCH OF THE PENGUINNNSSS"


----------



## miniCooperS (Apr 17, 2007)

I have live bookmarks set up for gbatemp, and i'm still checking the site out of sheer habit.  =(

And I'm not even *that* excited for D/P.  I'm just bored of studying for finals.


----------



## OSW (Apr 17, 2007)

hehe, i'm checking pretty regularly, but also for g6 real news.

it's not like i'm a huge pokemon fan, in fact i don't own any pokemon games/merchandise, but i've played them before and beat crystal on an emulator ^^ so they're pretty fun.

But this game is probably the ebst that's coming out for a while and i'm getting bored of my current nds games. in fact, i'm playing more gba than nds.


----------



## clem_osx (Apr 17, 2007)

Ohhh... I hate "Toon Doku" :'(


----------



## Redostrike (Apr 17, 2007)

I hate toon-doku 2. When it isent comming today or tommorow i think we will need to wait until 22 or 23. And all the people that are saying friends of mine have it or i have it that are lies because when they have it they can just even make a dump of it no worry's it will be here soon. We are all waiting for a long time so what would it hurt if we are waiting a little bit longer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## A-Negative (Apr 17, 2007)

I think it's about time I start posting instead of lingering around in the shadows.

I'm also compulsively checking. Hopefully, it will come soon enough. But it'd only distract me from my homework, probably. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Regardless, the sooner it's released, the happier I'll be.


----------



## Mar (Apr 17, 2007)

what pokemon will this be?

and what type?


----------



## ImperialX (Apr 17, 2007)

I have a question...if shaun isn't online...is there no hope in Pokemon Diamond/Pearl being posted on the releases page?


----------



## MADKATZ99 (Apr 17, 2007)

QUOTE(mingyishi @ Apr 17 2007 said:


> I have a question...if shaun isn't online...is there no hope in Pokemon Diamond/Pearl being posted on the releases page?


Im guessing some other mod will do it.


----------



## clem_osx (Apr 17, 2007)

It's Ok, I don't think shaun is the only one to work here^^


----------



## Mar (Apr 17, 2007)

ow that looks pretty good, maybe i'll start playing pokemans now


----------



## Danieluz (Apr 17, 2007)

I so hope that toon-doku burns in the flames of hell some day...


----------



## Mr.Dilf Sir (Apr 17, 2007)

This wait is sooo bad...I've been checking the last 3 days it's insane. Theory was it was apparently going to appear yesterday (16th). 

Tbh anything earlier than the 22nd is better than nothing though. I'll probably buy it anyway.

Quick question, If you have a Slot 1 M3, in theory you should be able to use the Pal Park feature with a ROM of the GBA Pokemon right? For example Diamond being on an M3 Simply and a GBA Game like Emerald being on an M3 Lite?

Same going for the actual Diamond Cartridge with an M3 ROM?

P.S. I think even those who don't pray should pray lol to get this ROM on the internet....


----------



## Dirtie (Apr 17, 2007)

QUOTE(mingyishi @ Apr 17 2007 said:


> I have a question...if shaun isn't online...is there no hope in Pokemon Diamond/Pearl being posted on the releases page?


You do realise he's not the only one who can post release news?
He just happens to be on-hand most of the time (and he's usually the fastest).


----------



## Ender15 (Apr 17, 2007)

Dirtie, Costello, Shaunj66, Opium, DarkLink...

I can tell they all post news just by looking at the front page.


----------



## Opium (Apr 17, 2007)

Even if it's not on the front page the very millisecond it's released I'm sure someone will start a topic called "ZOMG IT'S OUT!!!1112!", shouldn't be hard to miss....


----------



## Teun (Apr 17, 2007)

QUOTE(Opium @ Apr 17 2007 said:


> Even if it's not on the front page the very millisecond it's released I'm sure someone will start a topic called "ZOMG IT'S OUT!!!1112!", shouldn't be hard to miss....


Well, it's not like that hasn't been done before..


----------



## MaHe (Apr 17, 2007)

I must admit that I belong to the group of these pokemaniacs.
I keep a PSP next to my bed, the first thing I do in the morning is check GBAtemp. After breakfast, I check GBAtemp just to make sure. And before I leave to school too. When I come back from school I check again. And every 30 minutes until I go to sleep.

It's crazy, I didn't know I could get so hyped about a single damn game.


----------



## OSW (Apr 17, 2007)

I check during my free periods at school haha!


----------



## Cromat (Apr 17, 2007)

After all, it wouldn't be an exaggeration to call this the biggest DS release. Pokemon always needed online and it has it.


----------



## Sil3n7 (Apr 17, 2007)

QUOTE(OSW @ Apr 17 2007 said:


> I check during my free periods at school haha!


Same doing it right now actually


----------



## kuni (Apr 17, 2007)

QUOTE(Cromat @ Apr 17 2007 said:


> After all, it wouldn't be an exaggeration to call this the biggest DS release. Pokemon always needed online and it has it.



My dear old Gran, (arch pirate that she is) regularly forgoes her nightly enema in search of P.D (us)   She's pretty much too senile to be able to play it, so I kindly offered to check on her behalf.

She's really pissed off, she'll often tell me that in her day they'd rip encrypted roms using only their teeth.  She can't understand this new fangled scene and the amount of new groups (dilly-dallying little fuckers' she calls them) holding her back from her one true vice.

"Release or Die", is the mad old thing's favourite saying.


----------



## tjas (Apr 17, 2007)

Maybe they have problems with dumping it? Afterall there are several reports of it being leaked.. befor the store date


----------



## 4saken (Apr 17, 2007)

QUOTE(kuni @ Apr 17 2007 said:


> My dear old Gran, (arch pirate that she is) regularly forgoes her nightly enema in search of P.D (us)Â  She's pretty much too senile to be able to play it, so I kindly offered to check on her behalf.
> 
> She's really pissed off, she'll often tell me that in her day they'd rip encrypted roms using only their teeth.Â She can't understand this new fangled scene and the amount of new groups (dilly-dallying little fuckers' she calls them) holding her back from her one true vice.
> 
> "Release or Die", is the mad old thing's favourite saying.



That is.. really weird...


----------



## tjas (Apr 17, 2007)

QUOTE(4saken @ Apr 17 2007 said:


> QUOTE(kuni @ Apr 17 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > My dear old Gran, (arch pirate that she is) regularly forgoes her nightly enema in search of P.D (us) Â She's pretty much too senile to be able to play it, so I kindly offered to check on her behalf.
> ...


I wanted to say the same


----------



## UchihaE (Apr 17, 2007)

when i pokemon's official release date 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(i really wanna know)


----------



## tjas (Apr 17, 2007)

QUOTE(UchihaE @ Apr 17 2007 said:


> when i pokemon's official release date
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beetje verkapt engels 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




When i hmm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I thought the 23rd..


----------



## UchihaE (Apr 17, 2007)

QUOTE(tjas @ Apr 17 2007 said:


> QUOTE(UchihaE @ Apr 17 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > when i pokemon's official release date
> ...



thanks 
>_> en thanks


----------



## tjas (Apr 17, 2007)

QUOTE(UchihaE @ Apr 17 2007 said:


> QUOTE(tjas @ Apr 17 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(UchihaE @ Apr 17 2007 said:
> ...


no problem, the strange thing is that several big sites en such got the game from nintendo.. thats why I think they have problems with dumping it... I mean the dump groups must have it by now...


----------



## UchihaE (Apr 17, 2007)

QUOTE(tjas @ Apr 17 2007 said:


> QUOTE(UchihaE @ Apr 17 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(tjas @ Apr 17 2007 said:
> ...



I don't think nintendo did some extra security on this game
because it will get dumped anyway eventually


----------



## masvill20 (Apr 17, 2007)

Big pokemon fan since red and blue...I was 7 or 8 back then. I can't wait for this game. Too bad I get my real copy of the game a little later than the US though.


----------



## imyourxpan (Apr 17, 2007)

jeez I am checking every chance I get.  I tried the Japanese version and it is amazing.


----------



## dat_drink_ik_op (Apr 17, 2007)

Guilty yes


----------



## zedrac (Apr 17, 2007)

I'm checking a few times a day... it's sad, but I do want another good DS game.


----------



## chompy (Apr 17, 2007)

Only reason I'm here


----------



## ambitous21 (Apr 17, 2007)

the group that can dump the "protection" carts needs to get their hands on this game now  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i guess we can only depend on them now, since the games are all shipped out and stuff, but its not being dumped.
i guess people can't get it due to the protection and they dont have the hardwares to do so.

damn you, nintendo


----------



## pristinemog (Apr 17, 2007)

I'm guessing that means we gotta wait for Legacy to dump it.


----------



## Jax (Apr 17, 2007)

I'm at school now, waiting for class to start (2 PM).


----------



## tjas (Apr 17, 2007)

I hope someone else than lagacy get's to dump it.. I hate their ego.. Trashman do what you need to do! dump pokemon! or evlchicken! or.. anyone but not legacy


----------



## GTom89 (Apr 17, 2007)

Yeah, if Legacy are holding back releasing it because they think only they can crack the protection i would love to see a noob group release it before them and steal all the fame 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




When its out we should all share friend condes seeing as we are all obviously fans.


----------



## Ryoku (Apr 17, 2007)

Yeah. I check for it every morning then pretty much lurk around on GBAtemp for a while.

Not every few minutes though.


----------



## tjas (Apr 17, 2007)

QUOTE(GTom89 @ Apr 17 2007 said:


> Yeah, if Legacy are holding back releasing it because they think only they can crack the protection i would love to see a noob group release it before them and steal all the fame
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha that would be awsome!! we will see what will happen and who will release it.. by the way the last time I played pokemon was on the gameboy pocket 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 pokemon yellow! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I skipped a generation.. the gba genaration, I went from gameboy fatso to gameboy pocket and from there to the ds fatso.. never realised that it's my tradition to update it.. no don't want a light yet


----------



## GTom89 (Apr 17, 2007)

ZOMG you missed 2 generations of Game Boy!
Well... you didnt miss much with Gameboy Colour but GBA is definatley one of the Earths best pocket systems (with games).


----------



## tjas (Apr 17, 2007)

QUOTE(GTom89 @ Apr 17 2007 said:


> ZOMG you missed 2 generations of Game Boy!
> Well... you didnt miss much with Gameboy Colour but GBA is definatley one of the Earths best pocket systems (with games).


hmm maybe I did... I lost my interest in portable gaming but then the ds came and I got it back wasn't that nintendo's strategy? hmm I fell for it


----------



## VeeK (Apr 17, 2007)

This thread reminds me of a long line of impatient people standing outside a store thats hosting a midnight release... except for pokemon, we dont know when it's being released lol


----------



## ambitous21 (Apr 17, 2007)

QUOTE(VeeK @ Apr 17 2007 said:


> This thread reminds me of a long line of impatient people standing outside a store thats hosting a midnight release... except for pokemon, we dont know when it's being released lol


thats whats making it worse now
it could be any moment, any day.. but it still isn't coming out!
if it was confirmed to be out on 22nd, people wouldnt have to be refreshing and checking everyday now


----------



## thieves like us (Apr 17, 2007)

well, I don't expect to see it [early] until the retailers have at least taken delivery of it (which will probably be thursday).


----------



## Helterskelter (Apr 17, 2007)

Wow, guys this is kinda sad.

i mean im a fan of the games but im only checking everyday.


but if your bored and want a pokemon cure.


check this out. http://www.serebii.net       you guys can spawn there forums with fake release post and check out some news on all the pokemon in the new game and all that stuff you guys love to do.


but, seriously if it doesnt come out soon im gonna be like this guy  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











im gonna go finsh my Dragon Quest Heros: Rocket Slime game.


----------



## Shyvnal (Apr 17, 2007)

QUOTE(Helterskelter @ Apr 17 2007 said:


> im gonna go finsh my Dragon Quest Heros: Rocket Slime game.


Good? im bored to hell


----------



## xeorix (Apr 17, 2007)

I'm checking like once every hour im home


----------



## arctic_flame (Apr 17, 2007)

You suck. Sit in the IRC channel.


----------



## Calogero91 (Apr 17, 2007)

Woah, this thread grew fast. AND STILL NO POKEMON


----------



## chalupa (Apr 17, 2007)

Im currently twithching in place just waiting for the dump. And of course, most of us will have the game and rom and do the whole "restart game over and over for every starter" thing. I preorderd diamond and am going to rom pearl. hopefully my new R4 will be here in time for the dump


----------



## Nomearod (Apr 17, 2007)

If at least we knew when it will be dumped the waiting wouldn't be so depressing...


----------



## rice151 (Apr 17, 2007)

In before lock.
I'm checking for G6Real news, not Pokemans, I can wait


----------



## Sinkhead (Apr 17, 2007)

It would be really awesome if a mailing list was created so when Diamond/Pearl was released you could get an email. If GBAtemp wasn't willing to do this I could make it and integrate it with G-Online using the RSS feed?

- Sam


----------



## Samutz (Apr 17, 2007)

Or they could subscribe to the NDS Releases forum using the site's built-in subscription system.
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?act=usercp&CO...d=forum&fid=103


----------



## Sinkhead (Apr 17, 2007)

QUOTE(Samutz @ Apr 17 2007 said:


> Or they could subscribe to the NDS Releases forum using the site's built-in subscription system.
> http://gbatemp.net/index.php?act=usercp&CO...d=forum&fid=103


Thanks!
I never thought of doing that before...

- Sam


----------



## jargus (Apr 17, 2007)

QUOTE(Mr.Dilf @  Sir! said:


> This wait is sooo bad...I've been checking the last 3 days it's insane. Theory was it was apparently going to appear yesterday (16th).
> 
> Tbh anything earlier than the 22nd is better than nothing though. I'll probably buy it anyway.
> 
> ...



No. You need the actual GBA game. A rom will not work. Luckily, my friend is setting up his for transfer for me.

Always checking in between Super Princess Peach and work on English Project.


----------



## VVoltz (Apr 17, 2007)

1


----------



## strummer12 (Apr 17, 2007)

Well I'm going to give up waiting.  If it hasn't been dumped yet, then it probably won't be dumped till the week end or release day at least.  I guess I'll just keep playing lost in blue 2 while slashing my wrists.


----------



## Mars (Apr 17, 2007)

Why is there so much hype for this game? I mean is it really that good?


----------



## SeanoRLY? (Apr 17, 2007)

It won't be dumped until the 22nd anyway, right?


----------



## Cromat (Apr 17, 2007)

Well several review sites had their copies since last Friday, and the major stores are rumored to get it starting on the 16th, so people expect this to be dumped early. Not to mention Pokemon games (and Nintendo games in general) traditionally get dumped early.


----------



## aquariumboy (Apr 17, 2007)

it'll be dumped when its dumped theres no use making a game your life lol...
i had forgoten how much i wanted to play it till i turned on my tv and right there was a new thing about the game...


----------



## Helterskelter (Apr 17, 2007)

QUOTE(Shyvnal @ Apr 17 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Helterskelter @ Apr 17 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > im gonna go finsh my Dragon Quest Heros: Rocket Slime game.
> ...




its no pokemon gamw... but its passing the time.


its sorta addictive.


----------



## heliuscc (Apr 17, 2007)

Please please please no more toondoku


----------



## Verocity (Apr 17, 2007)

I sure aint check it. Rather checking for Zelda than Pokemon.


----------



## dark_sol (Apr 17, 2007)

Looks like the Best Buy by my house has Pokemon in.
I was there buying my brother a birthday present and met my friend who works there, who told me that their shipment came in that morning. He jokingly said that he wanted to steal one to dump it, but all copies are kept under lock and key by the manager.


----------



## Prince Medion (Apr 17, 2007)

Honestly I just looked at the site and I'm surprised it's not out yet, but they usually get dumped in the early morning anyway


----------



## KeitaroBaka (Apr 17, 2007)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Looks like the Best Buy by my house has Pokemon in.
> I was there buying my brother a birthday present and met my friend who works there, who told me that their shipment came in that morning. He jokingly said that he wanted to steal one to dump it, but all copies are kept under lock and key by the manager.



Give me and address. I'll go steal them and dump it.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I've even downloaded an extenssion for firefox to refresh a page every 2 minutes. And even checking with my Wii... I must be mad.


----------



## Whyamiy (Apr 17, 2007)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Rather checking for Zelda than Pokemon



I'm also waiting for this, I don't think it's ever going to be released!! (But I'm also wasting away wating for Pokemon too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Psyfira (Apr 17, 2007)

How on earth did this reach 11 pages? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope there's a "shut up and wait" post in there somewhere, I can't be arsed to check.


----------



## mflo (Apr 17, 2007)

Shut up and wait


----------



## Heran Bago (Apr 17, 2007)

I'm sure everyone itt totally loves toondoku.


----------



## Jax (Apr 17, 2007)

Toondoku is like the Rock Block! Move out of the way!


----------



## iamwhoiam (Apr 17, 2007)

i'm checking gbatemp for toon doku 2


----------



## reilina (Apr 17, 2007)

i just got home and hoping that it will be dump today, but maybe not
i wish that tomm will be the day.


----------



## Rayder (Apr 17, 2007)

These games were supposedly released today:

Classic Action: Devilish
Sudokuro
The New York Times Crosswords

Crap games, sure, but wouldn't it make sense that these games get dumped before Pokemon, which isn't scheduled to be released until the 22nd?


----------



## mflo (Apr 17, 2007)

I want Sudokuro, seems like a good mental game


----------



## jumpman17 (Apr 17, 2007)

ZOMG! Have you guys refreshed lately? Diamond and Pearl are still not out! ZOMG!


----------



## shadowboy (Apr 17, 2007)

I predict the GBATEMP server crashes when D/P are released, due to there being 10'000'000 people on it at once.


----------



## rice151 (Apr 17, 2007)

QUOTE(jumpman17 @ Apr 17 2007 said:


> ZOMG! Have you guys refreshed lately? Diamond and Pearl are still not out! ZOMG!



How bout now?


----------



## thegame07 (Apr 17, 2007)

Instead of checking gbatemp every minute of the day:o Just leave your phone number on here and gbatemp will actually call you when pokemon has been dumped. ps this is not a guarantee. (your statutory right are not affected).


----------



## pristinemog (Apr 17, 2007)

QUOTE(rice151 @ Apr 17 2007 said:


> QUOTE(jumpman17 @ Apr 17 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > ZOMG! Have you guys refreshed lately? Diamond and Pearl are still not out! ZOMG!
> ...



Nope, just checked.


----------



## rice151 (Apr 17, 2007)

lmfao I just posted seriously 15 sec ago and there are 2 more replies...This thread will be 50+ pages before the release...


----------



## Fieryshadowz (Apr 17, 2007)

QUOTE(rice151 @ Apr 17 2007 said:


> lmfao I just posted seriously 15 sec ago and there are 2 more replies...This thread will be 50+ pages before the release...


and the 100 pages when it does with people asking where to get it..


----------



## rice151 (Apr 17, 2007)

I hadn't thought of that backlash.
Bring on the 1st time posters!


----------



## jaxxster (Apr 17, 2007)

Ahh well, only a week to go.


----------



## serginsurge (Apr 18, 2007)

Is there a way to communicate with the people that dump the games


----------



## shadowboy (Apr 18, 2007)

QUOTE(serginsurge @ Apr 17 2007 said:


> Is there a way to communicate with the people that dump the games


No.
Unless you are "connected"


----------



## mflo (Apr 18, 2007)

If you guys want to pass time, watch this anime called "Ergo Proxy".  It's teh shit!


----------



## shadowboy (Apr 18, 2007)

QUOTE(mflo @ Apr 17 2007 said:


> If you guys want to pass time, watch this anime called "Ergo Proxy".Â It's teh shit!


Or read Trigun, even more "teh shit!"


----------



## nileyg (Apr 18, 2007)

QUOTE(shadowboy @ Apr 17 2007 said:


> QUOTE(mflo @ Apr 17 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > If you guys want to pass time, watch this anime called "Ergo Proxy".Â It's teh shit!
> ...


Or read Samurai Deeper Kyo its even more MORE teh shit...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Or Blach Cat its even more more MORE teh shit!!!


----------



## c0rderr0y (Apr 18, 2007)

seems like everyone has posted here but me....... and no I am checking every other damn minute


----------



## shadowboy (Apr 18, 2007)

QUOTE(nileyg @ Apr 17 2007 said:


> QUOTE(shadowboy @ Apr 17 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(mflo @ Apr 17 2007 said:
> ...


HELL NO!   Samurai Deeper Kyo I agree with, I love that shiz, but Black Cat?  Thats just a LAME Trigun wannabe!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   (P.S.  Eve is seriously ****ing hot!  LOLICON)

Oh, and I got my third Arsureus off of GTS now, if anyone cares.


----------



## Magus19 (Apr 18, 2007)

Is the Trigun sequel good? I have the feeling it's a forced sequel, well prequel I think.

Edit: I should reply to the topic... No, but I will probably buy it, I'll download first if it's released before.


----------



## sscilli (Apr 18, 2007)

SDK and Black Cat are not really that great. Their not bad, but they don't bring anything new to the table. The best new series I've seen so far are Black Lagoon, Code Geass, and Mushishi(action only fans may not like this though).

And I don't care if this is off topic because this is a stupid topic anyways 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## mflo (Apr 18, 2007)

I've watched Code Geass, I love it, too bad we have to wait til summer for the last 2 episodes....


----------



## nickdm717 (Apr 18, 2007)

I have yet to post.I check every so often. I need something to get my mind off of many other things. I need a good DS game!
-NicK-


----------



## science (Apr 18, 2007)

BACK ON TOPIC
Yes, I really want Pokemon to come out!


----------



## rice151 (Apr 18, 2007)

less anime, more QQ'ing about pokemon being released.
Did I mention Sailor Moon was worth watching?


----------



## Magus19 (Apr 18, 2007)

BTW, do any of you know a gba pokemon save editor. I would like go "transfer" my blue and silver teams. I don't want to catch and lvl them to 100 again...


----------



## shadowboy (Apr 18, 2007)

QUOTE(Magus19 @ Apr 17 2007 said:


> Is the Trigun sequel good? I have the feeling it's a forced sequel, well prequel I think.
> 
> Edit: I should reply to the topic... No, but I will probably buy it, I'll download first if it's released before.


Sequel?  You mean trigun maximum?  Its the true series, it starts where trigun left off, in a way, trigun was just a prequel to an even greater trigun maximum.

Oh, and I got all 493 pokes in the (J) version, after I best the (U) version I'll trade them over and kick ass.


----------



## Magus19 (Apr 18, 2007)

Oh cool I heard maximum was a prequel so I tought it was a bit lame. I'll buy the first volume tomorow(I hope they still have it...).


----------



## donquixote (Apr 18, 2007)

QUOTE(Whyamiy @ Apr 17 2007 said:


> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Which zelda game?


----------



## Seyiji (Apr 18, 2007)

QUOTE(rice151 @ Apr 17 2007 said:


> Did I mention *Sailor Moon* was worth watching?








You kids and your damn Pokeymans


----------



## rejin (Apr 18, 2007)

why the hell isnt it here i been sitting her all day waiting for it


----------



## mflo (Apr 18, 2007)

It's not here because we all desire it.  Lets not hope that it releases soon, so that it comes sooner than we expect it to.  Forget about pokemon, and it shall come. O.o


----------



## c0rderr0y (Apr 18, 2007)

QUOTE(donquixote @ Apr 18 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Whyamiy @ Apr 17 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE said:
> ...



The new DS one something Hour Glass rather...


----------



## falcon64z8 (Apr 18, 2007)

F pokeman, im here to see what is new in the scene.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 18, 2007)

I am but I'm checking DS-Scene.net first. Sorry to say but they usually have the news first.


----------



## Seyiji (Apr 18, 2007)

QUOTE(Saturnplanet5 @ Apr 17 2007 said:


> I am but I'm checking DS-Scene.net first. Sorry to say but they usually have the news first.


Traitor!!!


----------



## donquixote (Apr 18, 2007)

QUOTE(c0rderr0y @ Apr 18 2007 said:


> QUOTE(donquixote @ Apr 18 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Whyamiy @ Apr 17 2007 said:
> ...



Don't scare me like that. I had to scramble around to find confirmed Phantom Hourglass info. Its release (well the official one at least) is scheduled
for June. Both games coming out in the same week and i'll probably die of indecision. Pokemon alone I can handle - after 20 mins I'll realise it's the same game I've been playing for 10yrs and i'll chuck it in the dustbin (hey I'm jaded  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 18, 2007)

QUOTE(Seyiji @ Apr 18 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Saturnplanet5 @ Apr 17 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I am but I'm checking DS-Scene.net first. Sorry to say but they usually have the news first.
> > Traitor!!!


----------



## mflo (Apr 18, 2007)

FFFACCCK!!! I JUST ACCIDENTLY DUMPED WATER ON THE SIDE OF MY FCKING COMP!!! SHIT!!!


----------



## MoNoXiD3 (Apr 18, 2007)

QUOTE(mflo @ Apr 18 2007 said:


> FFFACCCK!!! I JUST ACCIDENTLY DUMPED WATER ON THE SIDE OF MY FCKING COMP!!! SHIT!!!


Pic or lies.


----------



## Apex (Apr 18, 2007)

QUOTE(MoNoXiD3 @ Apr 18 2007 said:


> QUOTE(mflo @ Apr 18 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > FFFACCCK!!! I JUST ACCIDENTLY DUMPED WATER ON THE SIDE OF MY FCKING COMP!!! SHIT!!!
> ...



Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## mflo (Apr 18, 2007)

It really did happen, but it was a small cup that I sat on top of my case, which is right next to my seat.  I turned and knocked it off the side and it spilled off near the front corner. I only panicked at first because I thought it would screw up my comp.


----------



## serginsurge (Apr 18, 2007)

How many times have you guys pressed the refresh button in the past two days


----------



## trelantana (Apr 18, 2007)

QUOTE(serginsurge @ Apr 18 2007 said:


> How many times have you guys pressed the refresh button in the past two days


Is that including sites OTHER than GBAtemp?

Lets find out using my handy dandy...  Firefox plugin!

GBAtemp ONLY: 453,522 Presses
OTHER SITES TOO: 852,134 Presses

That should answer your question.


----------



## AileStrike (Apr 18, 2007)

QUOTE(serginsurge @ Apr 17 2007 said:


> How many times have you guys pressed the refresh button in the past two days



enough times to wear out 3 mice and 3 f5 keys, after the last busted button i made a script to refresh every 4.59 minutes.

Except for some reason unknown to me the script ends up going out and downloading random porn every 3.2 hours.


----------



## celentt (Apr 18, 2007)

waiting for the game to show up on shops in hongkong....


----------



## amptor (Apr 18, 2007)

checking every minute for pokemon is lame, kids  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




btw fish guy... wouldn't it be smart to turn off the pc and let it dry off instead of keeping people updated on your situation?  sure it's good to spill water on your pc and let it steam off but the appeal only lasts a few seconds til your brain realizes that u just hosed a thousand dollar machine


----------



## mflo (Apr 18, 2007)

QUOTE(amptor @ Apr 18 2007 said:


> checking every minute for pokemon is lame, kidsÂ
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, That really made me laugh.  It wasn't so bad, just the front end of my case, I don't think anything leaked into the inside.
It's alright.  I only panicked at the very instant the cup tipped over. But it's alright.


----------



## iamwhoiam (Apr 18, 2007)

QUOTE(mflo @ Apr 18 2007 said:


> QUOTE(amptor @ Apr 18 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > checking every minute for pokemon is lame, kidsÂ
> ...




I'm refrshing gbatemp every minute to check on mflo's situation.

"Apparently" he makes good R4/M3s skins


----------



## amptor (Apr 18, 2007)

YOU SHOULD PANIC BEFORE THE CUP TIPS OVER SON, THROW YOUR BODY BENEATH IT AND ACT AS A HUMAN BODY SHIELD TO SAVE YOUR COMPUTER'S LIFE!!!!!!!111ONEONEONEONE



QUOTE(mflo @ Apr 18 2007 said:


> QUOTE(amptor @ Apr 18 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > checking every minute for pokemon is lame, kidsÂ
> ...


----------



## Deadmon (Apr 18, 2007)

Looks like the hype lived up to my expectations.
As for me...I check every 6 hours or so, but the game will probably be dumped on the 22nd or 21st.


----------



## iamwhoiam (Apr 18, 2007)

it's only pokemon you sad bastards

it's not like it's.... zelda


----------



## DeepFriedAsian (Apr 18, 2007)

Same here, man, same here...


----------



## Fieryshadowz (Apr 18, 2007)

http://boards.gamefaqs.com/gfaqs/genmessag...&topic=34793674

hey look this guy has it already =[


----------



## BoneMonkey (Apr 18, 2007)

i dont believe him he doesnt show pics of the carts themselves 

i think he just has the display boxes whch every EB games has


----------



## amptor (Apr 18, 2007)

QUOTE(iamwhoiam @ Apr 18 2007 said:


> it's only pokemon you sad bastards
> 
> it's not like it's.... zelda



to one's nerdy rpg to his own.  I get excited when a new mario platoformer comes out.


----------



## Xcursion (Apr 18, 2007)

QUOTE(sgadzookie80 @ Apr 17 2007 said:


> i dont believe him he doesnt show pics of the carts themselves
> 
> i think he just has the display boxes whch every EB games has



Do they also have the instruction booklet inside it?


----------



## imgod22222 (Apr 18, 2007)

i'm checking just because i cant wait to trade everything from my J game to my U game and see if the names translate over. Also i want to know if anyone knows how to get rid of a nickname.

But i don't check GBAtemp every minute. I check their RSS thread


----------



## imgod22222 (Apr 18, 2007)

QUOTE(mingyishi @ Apr 16 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Danieluz @ Apr 17 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I've been checking the site every ten minutes.. yes it's driving me nutsÂ
> ...


Diamond and Pearl music makes me vomit uncontrollably. I have the sound off all the time, not because the first THOUSAND times i've heard it during gameplay, but because there will be thousands of times afterwards where i'm going to hear the same friggin thing. I think my friend caught me humming it in chemistry... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I almost spilled the HCl on my arm...


----------



## BoneMonkey (Apr 18, 2007)

OH fuck that guy on gamefaqs posted mroe pics and i believe him ! lots of pics of the cartidgres and english screens !


----------



## reilina (Apr 18, 2007)

would you help me guys explain how to dump roms, if i can manage to get hold of him?


----------



## BoneMonkey (Apr 18, 2007)

hopefually this will get dumped soooooooooon !


----------



## cheesyPOOF5 (Apr 18, 2007)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> would you help me guys explain how to dump roms, if i can manage to get hold of him?


you'd need a GBAMP I believe.


----------



## imgod22222 (Apr 18, 2007)

QUOTE(cheesyPOOF5 @ Apr 17 2007 said:


> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I believe you are right. But i also believe that there is another way to dump DS games besides GBAMP.


----------



## science (Apr 18, 2007)

QUOTE(sgadzookie80 @ Apr 17 2007 said:


> OH fuck that guy on gamefaqs posted mroe pics and i believe him ! lots of pics of the cartidgres and english screens !



Link?


----------



## ImprezaSTi (Apr 18, 2007)

ya I dont see anything on gfaq


----------



## aktlikeseggs (Apr 18, 2007)

http://boards.gamefaqs.com/gfaqs/genmessag...34793674&page=3

thats the guy on gamefaqs that has the game


----------



## Fieryshadowz (Apr 18, 2007)

QUOTE(seja_8 @ Apr 17 2007 said:


> QUOTE(sgadzookie80 @ Apr 17 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > OH fuck that guy on gamefaqs posted mroe pics and i believe him ! lots of pics of the cartidgres and english screens !
> ...


http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v241/Alcest/pkPandD.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v241/Alcest/pkPandD2.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v241/Alcest/pkPandD3.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v241/Alcest/Dscf1163.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v241/Alcest/Dscf1164.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v241/Alcest/Dscf1165.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v241/Alcest/Dscf1167.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v241/Alcest/Dscf1169.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v241/Alcest/Dscf1173.jpg


----------



## science (Apr 18, 2007)

Thank you!


----------



## imgod22222 (Apr 18, 2007)

Does not convince me. Looks like it can easily be photoshopped. Anyways, after falling for the Temper card, i'm not gonna trust alot of people here for awhile.


----------



## science (Apr 18, 2007)

Yeah, that guy isn't lying


----------



## aktlikeseggs (Apr 18, 2007)

hes posted quite a few more pics of the pokedex and other things. he is currently uploading a video to YouTube of the gameplay


----------



## ImprezaSTi (Apr 18, 2007)

QUOTE(aktlikeseggs @ Apr 17 2007 said:


> hes posted quite a few more pics of the pokedex and other things. he is currently uploading a video to YouTube of the gameplay


i'd rather him upload the rom...


----------



## aktlikeseggs (Apr 18, 2007)

so would i


----------



## serginsurge (Apr 18, 2007)

I've heard of several people who have it now, I can't believe the people who dump them don't have it yet


----------



## Fieryshadowz (Apr 18, 2007)

QUOTE(ImprezaSTi @ Apr 17 2007 said:


> QUOTE(aktlikeseggs @ Apr 17 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > hes posted quite a few more pics of the pokedex and other things. he is currently uploading a video to YouTube of the gameplay
> ...


too bad he doesnt know how =[


----------



## flippaz (Apr 18, 2007)

QUOTE(serginsurge @ Apr 18 2007 said:


> I've heard of several people who have it now, I can't believe the people who dump them don't have them yet



maybe because they're busy playing it and having fun


----------



## rejin (Apr 18, 2007)

omg if so many ppl have the game then why is it not being dump yet is it really protected


----------



## Calogero91 (Apr 18, 2007)

The pictures and stories look pretty really, why isn't this game dumped yet!


----------



## rejin (Apr 18, 2007)

i think the same thing the pic look damn real i believe it


----------



## ImprezaSTi (Apr 18, 2007)

QUOTE(sonicstorm @ Apr 17 2007 said:


> The pictures and stories look pretty really, why isn't this game dumped yet!


someone tell the guy to dump it...


----------



## serginsurge (Apr 18, 2007)

The problem is that its not that easy


----------



## serg0 (Apr 18, 2007)

I would seriously start crying if this came out by friday. Hopefully this will be dumped soon.


----------



## imgod22222 (Apr 18, 2007)

lol. so would i. but i can't say that due to legal issues.

Oh yeah, and its only 'dumped' when a dumping group has dumped it. If i dumped it in two minutes, i won't get posted on the front page.  And don't be confused, i don't have the game. It was a hypothetical situation.


----------



## jerm27 (Apr 18, 2007)

does any one have a rough idea about when this will get dumped


----------



## rejin (Apr 18, 2007)

yeah thats true but its just weird how so many ppl say they hav it yet its not even dumped yet


----------



## imgod22222 (Apr 18, 2007)

QUOTE(jerm27 @ Apr 17 2007 said:


> does any one have a rough idea about when this will get dumped


Somewhere between now and when YOU STOP ASKING! and when it gets dumped.
Sorry, im a bit cranky after hearing that for the past week.


----------



## ImprezaSTi (Apr 18, 2007)

QUOTE(imgod22222 @ Apr 17 2007 said:


> lol. so would i. but i can't say that due to legal issues.
> 
> Oh yeah, and its only 'dumped' when a dumping group has dumped it. If i dumped it in two minutes, i won't get posted on the front page.Â And don't be confused, i don't have the game. It was a hypothetical situation.



Make a new thread, then post it. I can guarantee you will be the new heroic "dumping group" and make it to the front page.


----------



## reilina (Apr 18, 2007)

im negotiating with the guy, do u really need a gbamp to dump roms?
if it is, then my hopes for this thing getting dump today is over...


----------



## shadowboy (Apr 18, 2007)

O:  THE GAME IS DUMPED!







.....not.
You need a flashcart or GBAMP.


----------



## serg0 (Apr 18, 2007)

QUOTE(shadowboy @ Apr 18 2007 said:


> O:Â THE GAME IS DUMPED!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:'(  I truly believed it this time.


----------



## jerm27 (Apr 18, 2007)

ARGH im dying ov bordom

here in Aus. weve got skool holidays i need this game 2 break my bordom... it comes out on the 22nd we go back to school on the 23rd

URGH :S


----------



## imgod22222 (Apr 18, 2007)

lol... if dumping pokemon was considered heroic, as a handful of people said they dont like pokemon. Maybe they could be like "The Super Adventure Club"


----------



## loveSTEALSus (Apr 18, 2007)

Awww, I can't wait. lol. Someone teach that 'SyphinHiroshima' guy in the other forum on how to dump his rom. Blah.

He is trying to put a video on youtube of the game. Basically, rubbing it in our faces. Damn him. Damn him and his... connections!


----------



## KINGOFNOOBS (Apr 18, 2007)

Poor guys. I already got the game sitting right here. Too bad I don't have any dumping devices to share the love. Oh well *goes back to playing*


----------



## s7r1k3r (Apr 18, 2007)

I cant wait for this game either.  Only reason I ever thought about buying a ds for and Smash bros if thats still gonna be released on the ds.


----------



## Magus19 (Apr 18, 2007)

BTW looks like nobody saw my question earlier, is there any save/savestate editor for any of the gba pokemons or the japanese ds one?


----------



## jerm27 (Apr 18, 2007)

QUOTE(KINGOFNOOBS @ Apr 18 2007 said:


> Poor guys. I already got the game sitting right here. Too bad I don't have any dumping devices to share the love. Oh well *goes back to playing*



Bast**d


----------



## loveSTEALSus (Apr 18, 2007)

Anyone in the TEXARKANA, ARKANSAS United States area? This is where the guy got his pokemon pearl game, in Wal-mart. 

Anyone?


----------



## ImprezaSTi (Apr 18, 2007)

QUOTE(loveSTEALSus @ Apr 17 2007 said:


> Anyone in the TEXARKANA, ARKANSAS United States area? This is where the guy got his pokemon pearl game, in Wal-mart.
> 
> Anyone?


the guy got it there because he works there and knows the manager. not because that store is releasing it early.


----------



## loveSTEALSus (Apr 18, 2007)

I know. And knowing he works there, someone can get in contact with him to get his rom dumped.


----------



## rejin (Apr 18, 2007)

looks like it wont happen todai


----------



## sscilli (Apr 18, 2007)

The craziness that is surrounding this game is unbelievable. I bet that once it is released officially nobody is gonna give a shit. It may not even be that good, but there is so much hype in these forums right now that I can't help but join in, it's fun and childlike 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Fieryshadowz (Apr 18, 2007)

QUOTE(sscilli @ Apr 17 2007 said:


> The craziness that is surrounding this game is unbelievable. I bet that once it is released officially nobody is gonna give a shit. It may not even be that good, but there is so much hype in these forums right now that I can't help but join in, it's fun and childlike
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its like elementary school all over agian... giggling about having a new game before everyone else ;]


----------



## loveSTEALSus (Apr 18, 2007)

QUOTE(rejin @ Apr 18 2007 said:


> looks like it wont happen todai



And this makes me sad.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Apr 18, 2007)

wont be dumped by that guy !


----------



## jerm27 (Apr 18, 2007)

QUOTE(loveSTEALSus @ Apr 18 2007 said:


> QUOTE(rejin @ Apr 18 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > looks like it wont happen todai
> ...


also makes me sad


----------



## Aril (Apr 18, 2007)

Hope I'll be dumped when I'll wake up :/


----------



## jerm27 (Apr 18, 2007)

i hope itl be dumped befor i go to bed... its 2pm here in australia


----------



## shadowboy (Apr 18, 2007)

Its.................................... NOT DUMPED!
What a waste of post 500, just wanted to say that I have all 493 pokemon hacked and shiny in diamond (J) waiting to be traded over to the (U) version of pearl. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And on  my (J) pearl game I have all 493 LEGITIMATE waiting to go to my english diamond. 
My english pearl will remain untouched except for bragging to friends.


----------



## strummer12 (Apr 18, 2007)

I just took a massive dump.


----------



## Aril (Apr 18, 2007)

Can't miss it with that


----------



## Fieryshadowz (Apr 18, 2007)

QUOTE(Aril @ Apr 17 2007 said:


> Can't miss it with thatÂ


Woah howd you do that?


----------



## Aril (Apr 18, 2007)

Just get a gmail account ^^


----------



## Fieryshadowz (Apr 18, 2007)

QUOTE(Aril @ Apr 17 2007 said:


> Just get a gmail account ^^


im asking howd you set up the GBAtemp part... i do have one.. Google Personalized


----------



## loveSTEALSus (Apr 18, 2007)

QUOTE(Aril @ Apr 18 2007 said:


> Hope I'll be dumped when I'll wake up :/




Lol, ah, what?


----------



## Magus19 (Apr 18, 2007)

shadowboy, how did you do to get your hacked pokemons? Were you able to edit theirs levels and stats? I only want my old team back.


----------



## jerm27 (Apr 18, 2007)

QUOTE(strummer12 @ Apr 18 2007 said:


> I just took a massive dump.












.... im highly disturbed


----------



## cheesyPOOF5 (Apr 18, 2007)

Yeah, really how'd you do that?


----------



## Aril (Apr 18, 2007)

QUOTE(loveSTEALSus @ Apr 18 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Aril @ Apr 18 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Hope I'll be dumped when I'll wake up :/
> ...



LOL "IT" ll be dumped, sorry it's 6am right now and I didn't sleep for all night XD
Just can't sleep with pokemon on my mind x_x



Fieryshadowz >


----------



## ambitous21 (Apr 18, 2007)

this is depressing


----------



## time-warp (Apr 18, 2007)

I'm checking every day - however, I'm not sure if I want to play this on my M3 Simply. It's sometimes nice to actually own quality game like this and to play on the original cart - game is pretty damn cheap anyway.


----------



## loveSTEALSus (Apr 18, 2007)

QUOTE(Fieryshadowz @ Apr 18 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Aril @ Apr 17 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Can't miss it with that
> ...



Heey... I have a personal google too. But I can only get the news on gbatemp. Not the NDS part. How you do that?

EDIT: Nevermind, already been answered.


----------



## cheesyPOOF5 (Apr 18, 2007)

Ok I got it, go to your google homepage, click add by URL. Type http://gbatemp.net/rss.php?show=00100


----------



## ImperialX (Apr 18, 2007)

QUOTE(cheesyPOOF5 @ Apr 18 2007 said:


> Ok I got it, go to your google homepage, click add by URL. Type http://gbatemp.net/rss.php?show=00100



OK, I got it. Thanks a lot!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But how often does this thing refreshes?


----------



## Aril (Apr 18, 2007)

yep, that's it


----------



## Fieryshadowz (Apr 18, 2007)

wow cool =DD woo


----------



## jerm27 (Apr 18, 2007)

hold your happiness for the rom dumping


----------



## tryp2nite (Apr 18, 2007)

QUOTE(jerm27 @ Apr 17 2007 said:


> QUOTE(loveSTEALSus @ Apr 18 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(rejin @ Apr 18 2007 said:
> ...









DON'T BE SAD GUYS!


----------



## ImperialX (Apr 18, 2007)

Here's a video of the guy playing Pokemon Diamond: 

http://rapidshare.com/files/26584097/DSCF1176.AVI.html

ENVY!


----------



## tryp2nite (Apr 18, 2007)

QUOTE(mingyishi @ Apr 17 2007 said:


> Here's a video of the guy playing Pokemon Diamond:
> 
> http://rapidshare.com/files/26584097/DSCF1176.AVI.html
> 
> ENVY!



nooooooooo


----------



## acer123 (Apr 18, 2007)

hahaha


----------



## ImperialX (Apr 18, 2007)

May his DS drop and break!


----------



## JayP80Geno (Apr 18, 2007)

Post #300


----------



## JayP80Geno (Apr 18, 2007)

Man! I need this game!


----------



## ImperialX (Apr 18, 2007)

QUOTE(JayP80Geno @ Apr 18 2007 said:


> Post #300



Actually I got it lol.


----------



## what2 (Apr 18, 2007)

checking at the comp lab in between breaks


----------



## JayP80Geno (Apr 18, 2007)

QUOTE(mingyishi @ Apr 18 2007 said:


> QUOTE(JayP80Geno @ Apr 18 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Post #300
> ...



NOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## s7r1k3r (Apr 18, 2007)

this reminds me of when i was camping outside for my wii in front of bestbuy.  Everyone was jus anxious and couldnt wait.  It was also very cold.


----------



## Wolflame (Apr 18, 2007)

Arhhhh....forever!!
DAmn it Dialga! Make time go fasteR!!


----------



## Mr.Dilf Sir (Apr 18, 2007)

To the guy who said were all sad waiting for Pokemon.....whatever. I bet people who really love Final Fantasy get dead excited don't they? Just cos it's Pokemon don't make us sad, no matter how cutey the style is it still remains to be up there with the greatest RPG's.


----------



## tryp2nite (Apr 18, 2007)

QUOTE(JayP80Geno @ Apr 17 2007 said:


> QUOTE(mingyishi @ Apr 18 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(JayP80Geno @ Apr 18 2007 said:
> ...



FAILGET


----------



## JayP80Geno (Apr 18, 2007)

Quick question, and forgive me if this has been talked about before.

Is it true that you can record the battle cry for Chatot using the DS microphone?


----------



## Sil3n7 (Apr 18, 2007)

QUOTE(Wolflame @ Apr 18 2007 said:


> Arhhhh....forever!!
> DAmn it Dialga! Make time go fasteR!!


haha You havent caught him yet ...


----------



## Wolflame (Apr 18, 2007)

QUOTE(Sil3n7 @ Apr 18 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Wolflame @ Apr 18 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Arhhhh....forever!!
> ...




_ - he's in time-out for not obeying...forever trap with weaklings in the japanese daycare


----------



## ImperialX (Apr 18, 2007)

QUOTE(JayP80Geno @ Apr 18 2007 said:


> Quick question, and forgive me if this has been talked about before.
> 
> Is it true that you can record the battle cry for Chatot using the DS microphone?



No...Chatot’s signature move is Chatter, which damages and confuses the opponent. The player may use the DS microphone to record speech for this move, which makes it the first customizable Pokémon attack. It's not the Cry.


----------



## aquariumboy (Apr 18, 2007)

lol im not waiting around here anymore thanks to aril 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 he/she saved my mouse from breaking.


----------



## jerm27 (Apr 18, 2007)

ARGH STILL NOT OUT


HEADS WILL ROLL IF ITS NOT OUT SOON 
& THAT IS A PROMISE


----------



## tryp2nite (Apr 18, 2007)

what's everyone playing in the meantime?

me: phoenix wright 2


----------



## ambitous21 (Apr 18, 2007)

geezzz are the release groups just messing with us

group A: hehe we got pokemon diamond dumped already, but we're not releasing it!
group B: yea us too! look at those fools posting on gbatemps! lets make them wait a bit longer
A & B: nwahahahahahahaha


----------



## Foie (Apr 18, 2007)

I'm probably going to be hated for saying this, but I don't see what's so great about Pokemon.  I tried the game a couple years back, and never got into it.  And they keep re-hashing the "gotta catch em all and become the top pokemon trainer" theme over and over.

Please don't do anything to me in my slep for saying this guys.  I just wanted to voice my opinion.  

But maybe, just maybe, I might try this out...


----------



## Protoavis (Apr 18, 2007)

QUOTE(tryp2nite @ Apr 18 2007 said:


> what's everyone playing in the meantime?
> 
> me: phoenix wright 2



I wish there was something, but nothings taking the edge off


----------



## misticknight (Apr 18, 2007)

i'm playing PoR at the moment, awesome game so far i hope it keeps up this level of greatness, it might just surpass SotN.


----------



## tryp2nite (Apr 18, 2007)

QUOTE(misticknight @ Apr 18 2007 said:


> i'm playing PoR at the moment, awesome game so far i hope it keeps up this level of greatness, it might just surpass SotN.



I was totally loving PoR until it kept freezing on me.


----------



## ryohki (Apr 18, 2007)

doggam....
why isn't it dumped yet!?
*rhetorical*


----------



## Farami9 (Apr 18, 2007)

Maybe nintendo has sent a warning to these release groups, I mean Pokemon is going to sell a crap lot of copies.... Nintendo would hate to miss out on all that cash.... 

Not really a good explanation as nintendo should then do this for all games.


----------



## ryohki (Apr 18, 2007)

dammit, what should I play in the meantime..
keep in mind that I've only got a  Supercard SD, as my r4 isn't here yet


----------



## Orc (Apr 18, 2007)

QUOTE(ryohki @ Apr 18 2007 said:


> dammit, what should I play in the meantime..
> keep in mind that I've only got aÂ Supercard SD, as my r4 isn't here yet


Definitely POOP-DOKU: Sudoku with Poop!
It helps if you have alot of friends since you'll need alot of poop.


----------



## ryohki (Apr 18, 2007)

QUOTE(Orc @ Apr 18 2007 said:


> QUOTE(ryohki @ Apr 18 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > dammit, what should I play in the meantime..
> ...


sadly, I don't


----------



## ImperialX (Apr 18, 2007)

I'm playing Phoenix Wright 1 in the meantime...I can't believe I've never had time to play it. Hopefully it would last long enough for Pokemon D/P to get dumped...


----------



## ImperialX (Apr 18, 2007)

QUOTE(Farami9 @ Apr 18 2007 said:


> Maybe nintendo has sent a warning to these release groups, I mean Pokemon is going to sell a crap lot of copies.... Nintendo would hate to miss out on all that cash....
> 
> Not really a good explanation as nintendo should then do this for all games.




You do realise it's near impossible to contact the Release Groups...


----------



## MADKATZ99 (Apr 18, 2007)

I remember being like 6 or 7 or somthing playing pokemon blue on a floppy disk on an olddd computer. Now that I think of it, the floppy disk must have conatained the rom and an emulator I guess... But I didnt know anything at all about that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I dont know how, but I think I made it up pretty far into the game... possibly up to the part where you have to wake up snorlax. I dont know how I got up that far... back then I was so young Im suprised I knew how to make the game load 

Anyways... After I got a gamboy (colour, verry nice) Pokemon blue was my second game... I remember buying it for $47.95 on special at TANDY. Yeah, I had to look at the box to get that price... only some kind of freak could remember that. So I played that game to DEATH. Never wanting to put it down or sleep. Hehe, I still remember thinking the pokemons levals were 100+ the actual leval that the pokemon was on. Such as... L.34 I thought it meant 134.. man I was a tool. 

Yeah, I never restarted that game ever. Having about a million rare candys for 150 pokemon all on lvl 100 isnt somthing you want to get rid of. Silver came next.. loved that game. and thats the last pokemon game that I got... didnt bother about the new ruby versions... I was over pokemon by that stage. But for some reason im pumped for D/P. So much that I would play the japanese version again if it wasnt in japanese...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yep. 

*looks at watch* 

Dammit, I thought this would pass the time


----------



## BlueStar (Apr 18, 2007)

Yeah, I played blue on a PC emulator ages and ages before it came out in Europe.  Cant even remember where I heard of it, I had no idea it was going to be huge or even that it had a cartoon or anything.  Me and some girl from school would both play it cos I gave her a floppy with it on.  And we'd talk about levelling up our Wartortles in the pub and no-one would know what the hell we were on about.  Remember turning on the TV one day and just being like "A pokemon cartoon?"


----------



## Orc (Apr 18, 2007)

QUOTE(BlueStar @ Apr 18 2007 said:


> Yeah, I played blue on a PC emulator ages and ages before it came out in Europe.Â Cant even remember where I heard of it, I had no idea it was going to be huge or even that it had a cartoon or anything.Â Me and some girl from school would both play it cos I gave her a floppy with it on.Â And we'd talk about levelling up our Wartortles in the pub and no-one would know what the hell we were on about.Â Remember turning on the TV one day and just being like "A pokemon cartoon?"Â



So did you get to use Hydro Pump on her or did you use Withdraw?


----------



## Sinkhead (Apr 18, 2007)

QUOTE(ambitous21 @ Apr 18 2007 said:


> geezzz are the release groups just messing with us
> 
> group A: hehe we got pokemon diamond dumped already, but we're not releasing it!
> group B: yea us too! look at those fools posting on gbatemps! lets make them wait a bit longer
> A & B: nwahahahahahahaha


I was thinking that too...

- Sam


----------



## BlueStar (Apr 18, 2007)

QUOTE(Orc @ Apr 18 2007 said:


> QUOTE(BlueStar @ Apr 18 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, I played blue on a PC emulator ages and ages before it came out in Europe.Â Cant even remember where I heard of it, I had no idea it was going to be huge or even that it had a cartoon or anything.Â Me and some girl from school would both play it cos I gave her a floppy with it on.Â And we'd talk about levelling up our Wartortles in the pub and no-one would know what the hell we were on about.Â Remember turning on the TV one day and just being like "A pokemon cartoon?"Â
> ...



I used "Watch her go out with all my mates instead"

That was before I got game


----------



## ambitous21 (Apr 18, 2007)

i'm playing advance wars dual strike right now
hopefully pokemon comes out reaaaallllll sooooon


----------



## .TakaM (Apr 18, 2007)

this is a weird topic

did someone wake up today with the feeling it would be dumped today? for no reason?


----------



## jaxxster (Apr 18, 2007)

Nope, Im not expecting to see it untill wednesday next week 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Where's Bust a move bash for the wii anyways?


----------



## misticknight (Apr 18, 2007)

^ i think everyone did, it's been over 24 hours (i think anyways) since stores got there copies so i was really expecting it to be out, i'm starting to think ambitious21 is right, maybe they have dumped it and are holding it back on purpose lol, i wouldn't put it past them.....sick bastrds!


----------



## poloman (Apr 18, 2007)

I did! checked this site first thing when i got up - driving my gf mad - sad i know!

it'll keep me endlessly entertained for my morning train commute as ive run out of prison break.

quick question then: if i plug my emerald gba game into the ds, can i somehow do something with the pokemon i captured on there?

also - anyone have the link to the site that lists all the pokemon in the new games - got a green background on it and LOADs of pics - saw a thread on IGN with people listing their battle crew pokemon - thought i might give it a try!


----------



## jaxxster (Apr 18, 2007)

I believe if you've got a certain pokemon game in the gba slot it depends on what old skool pokeymons u can catch.


----------



## ambitous21 (Apr 18, 2007)

QUOTE(poloman @ Apr 18 2007 said:


> I did! checked this site first thing when i got up - driving my gf mad - sad i know!
> 
> it'll keep me endlessly entertained for my morning train commute as ive run out of prison break.
> 
> ...


http://serebii.net/diamondpearl/
go to the right side and the menu has the pokedex and so on.
with the emerald plugged in, you can transfer 6 of your emerald pokemon a day. but you have to see the national dex diamond/pearl version first though, and get the pal park. prob around where u beat the e4

also, you can catch some pokemon in your game, that only shows up when the emerald cartridge is inserted.
those are the only two functions of having the gba game in the slot below.r


----------



## jaxxster (Apr 18, 2007)

Just to clarify then us people with m3 lites and other slot 2 cards can use the gba game linkage to catch these pokemon too?


----------



## poloman (Apr 18, 2007)

nice one ambitous21 - thats the link i was after. the info about importing helps too!


----------



## tjas (Apr 18, 2007)

do you guys remember that in pokemon yellow red and blue you had this weird trick that when did not sail with the ss anne that you could swim in that water and find a truck on an island? back in then my friends and I where trying to figure out what the meaning of it was but we never found out!


----------



## Duke_Jay (Apr 18, 2007)

QUOTE(tjas @ Apr 18 2007 said:


> do you guys remember that in pokemon yellow red and blue you had this weird trick that when did not sail with the ss anne that you could swim in that water and find a truck on an island? back in then my friends and I where trying to figure out what the meaning of it was but we never found out!


Ye you would have to trade a pokemon from a friends game xD
I think it was a joke, they said to me that you could catch Mew on that truck.


----------



## Apex (Apr 18, 2007)

QUOTE(tjas @ Apr 18 2007 said:


> do you guys remember that in pokemon yellow red and blue you had this weird trick that when did not sail with the ss anne that you could swim in that water and find a truck on an island? back in then my friends and I where trying to figure out what the meaning of it was but we never found out!




There was no meaning..


----------



## yus786 (Apr 18, 2007)

QUOTE(BlueStar @ Apr 18 2007 said:


> cos I gave her a floppy with it on.


----------



## BlueStar (Apr 18, 2007)

QUOTE(yus786 @ Apr 18 2007 said:


> QUOTE(BlueStar @ Apr 18 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > cos I gave her a floppy with it on.



She transferred it to hard before playing with it though.  Can't remember if she checked it for viruses, we were young and foolish back then


----------



## pristinemog (Apr 18, 2007)

QUOTE(tryp2nite @ Apr 18 2007 said:


> what's everyone playing in the meantime?
> 
> me: phoenix wright 2



Castlevania: Portrait of Ruin.


----------



## Jax (Apr 18, 2007)

QUOTE(pristinemog @ Apr 18 2007 said:


> QUOTE(tryp2nite @ Apr 18 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > what's everyone playing in the meantime?
> ...



Final Fantasy III


----------



## yus786 (Apr 18, 2007)

QUOTE(pristinemog @ Apr 18 2007 said:


> QUOTE(tryp2nite @ Apr 18 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > what's everyone playing in the meantime?
> ...



phoenix wright 2 and hotel dusk

im soo shit at the games though cos i keep on looking at a walkthrough when i get stuck 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




anywayz back on topic

ive never had a gba etc and i only got a ds a few months ago so ive never actually played alot of pokemon

i used to play the first game on my cousins gameboy when i went to london in the hols and i was hooked on it then, that was years ago and pokemons evolved since then

theres all these new characters so hopefully i can get used to it WHEN it comes out.

im not as excited as you lot though as i havent played it in agez lol

hopefully i dont get hooked as ive got my a level exams in 6 or so weeks  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




regards

yus786


----------



## SkH (Apr 18, 2007)

Yeah, *I* wait too.

But I do have *Chocobo*!! ^^


----------



## Apex (Apr 18, 2007)

Playing Super Paper Mario.


----------



## jaxxster (Apr 18, 2007)

Just finished SPM, Gunna get back to the much better Paper Mario: thousand Year Door!


----------



## tjas (Apr 18, 2007)

QUOTE(Duke_Jay @ Apr 18 2007 said:


> QUOTE(tjas @ Apr 18 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > do you guys remember that in pokemon yellow red and blue you had this weird trick that when did not sail with the ss anne that you could swim in that water and find a truck on an island? back in then my friends and I where trying to figure out what the meaning of it was but we never found out!
> ...


We even deleted our save game for it XD


----------



## Rayder (Apr 18, 2007)

Over half-million pre-orders for Pokemon thus far.

http://today.reuters.com/news/articlenews....&src=rss&rpc=22

(I thought it was appropriate to this thread, even if I couldn't give a rat's ass about this game)


----------



## Cyberdude93 (Apr 18, 2007)

QUOTE(Apexx @ Apr 18 2007 said:


> QUOTE(tjas @ Apr 18 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > do you guys remember that in pokemon yellow red and blue you had this weird trick that when did not sail with the ss anne that you could swim in that water and find a truck on an island? back in then my friends and I where trying to figure out what the meaning of it was but we never found out!
> ...


If you do it in Fire Red/Leaf Green, there's a hidden item near the truck:  A lava cookie.

They knew people would try to get there after the Mew rumour crap


----------



## reilina (Apr 18, 2007)

ok another day of hype, though i hope it gets dump today.
gtg to school later guys.


----------



## jaxxster (Apr 18, 2007)

It wont get dumped.


----------



## DarkCrudus (Apr 18, 2007)

xP ive been checking it every time i can, im also checking other sites aswell


----------



## tjas (Apr 18, 2007)

For me my working day ends 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so yet another day without any dump of what so ever :S 

It's funny to soo al those newbe's comming 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Pokemon is almost here and we have like 20 new members on 1 day


----------



## ambitous21 (Apr 18, 2007)

i hope i'm wrong,
but why is it i have a feeling it's not coming out anytime soon?
i kinda lost hope..


----------



## DarkCrudus (Apr 18, 2007)

QUOTE(tjas @ Apr 18 2007 said:


> For me my working day ends
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well its only 945am where im at XP and i am a newbie, only because i didnt know of this site until people posted a link to it on the gmforums


----------



## H8TR (Apr 18, 2007)

QUOTE(Rayder @ Apr 18 2007 said:


> Over half-million pre-orders for Pokemon thus far.
> 
> http://today.reuters.com/news/articlenews....&src=rss&rpc=22
> 
> (I thought it was appropriate to this thread, even if I couldn't give a rat's ass about this game)


Only Nintendo could do that.


----------



## rice151 (Apr 18, 2007)

QUOTE(loveSTEALSus @ Apr 18 2007 said:


>



I may never visit GBAtemp.net again.


----------



## poloman (Apr 18, 2007)

how do you get that on google (the feed that is - ive already got the homepage set up with other feeds - very neat)

edit: found it! all listed in the rss feeds link on the home page - excellent stuff!


----------



## erix (Apr 18, 2007)

just got that  thing for myself too. Should be useful


----------



## c0rderr0y (Apr 18, 2007)

I wonder how some people have the game already but there is no dump.... usually a big release like this is dumped within seconds of its prerelease...  thats just puzzling.  Im not begging for it to be out or anything I am just curious to the reason for the delay....


----------



## Aril (Apr 18, 2007)

* RomMastah has changed the topic to: www.GBATemp.net | San_-_X_Chara_Sagashi_Land_JPN_NDS-eZ | !list !new @nds !m3-gm !r4ds |  No Pokemon Yet asking = ban !


----------



## adgloride (Apr 18, 2007)

QUOTE(Aril @ Apr 18 2007 said:


> * RomMastah has changed the topic to: www.GBATemp.net | San_-_X_Chara_Sagashi_Land_JPN_NDS-eZ | !list !new @nds !m3-gm !r4ds |Â No Pokemon Yet asking = ban !



No fear in this topic about someone requesting the rom.  Just wait till the game is released and posted on the main page.


----------



## ambitous21 (Apr 18, 2007)

1007 is OUT
but its not pokemon  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Rom Number: 1007
Game Full Name: Wi-Fi Taiou Sekai no Daredemo Asobi Taizen
Game Region: Japan
Release Group: eZ
Rom Size: 128Mbit


actually 1007-1010 are all out.. but all japanese games


----------



## jumpman17 (Apr 18, 2007)

1007 - Wi-Fi Taiou Sekai no Daredemo Asobi Taizen
1008 - Lise no Atelier Ordre no Renkinjutsushi
1009 - Nodame Cantabile
1010 - San-X Chara Sagashi Land

ZOMG, no Pokemans! We should all kill ourselves!


----------



## ambitous21 (Apr 18, 2007)

since 1007 is the japanese version of Clubhouse Games, 
i think i'll go kick some japanese ass at poker now!


----------



## Helterskelter (Apr 18, 2007)

QUOTE(jumpman17 @ Apr 18 2007 said:


> ZOMG, no Pokemans! We should all kill ourselves!




yes, yes you should.




and when i get to hell ill tell you how good it was.


----------



## INTERNETS (Apr 18, 2007)

QUOTE(ambitous21 @ Apr 18 2007 said:


> i hope i'm wrong,
> but why is it i have a feeling it's not coming out anytime soon?
> i kinda lost hope..Â



it's never coming out ever. Nintendo just announced today that they're taking it back and we don't get to get any.


----------



## teonintyfive (Apr 18, 2007)

QUOTE(Helterskelter @ Apr 18 2007 said:


> QUOTE(jumpman17 @ Apr 18 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > ZOMG, no Pokemans! We should all kill ourselves!
> ...


Are you dining there tonight?


----------



## SeanoRLY? (Apr 18, 2007)

This is madness


----------



## Helterskelter (Apr 18, 2007)

teonintyfive said:


> Helterskelter said:
> 
> 
> > jumpman17 said:
> ...


----------



## bomma (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## antigirl (Apr 18, 2007)

pokemon ds is not getting dumped, new protectin dumpers cant get around , its not just md5 , some new encryption algorithm on US release.
go buy it kids


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Apr 18, 2007)

QUOTE(antigirl @ Apr 18 2007 said:


> pokemon ds is not getting dumped, new protectin dumpers cant get around , its not just md5 , some new encryption algorithm on US release.
> go buy it kids



Lies, stop talking about something you don't know.


----------



## Emerson (Apr 18, 2007)

QUOTE(antigirl @ Apr 18 2007 said:


> pokemon ds is not getting dumped, new protectin dumpers cant get around , its not just md5 , some new encryption algorithm on US release.
> go buy it kids



LOL. You act like you know something. Besides, no protection will keep the groups out for long.


----------



## AileStrike (Apr 18, 2007)

QUOTE(antigirl @ Apr 18 2007 said:


> pokemon ds is not getting dumped, new protectin dumpers cant get around , its not just md5 , some new encryption algorithm on US release.
> go buy it kids



no encryption system is absolute, just like no firewall is an absolute stop to hackers. humans are flawed at their core so nothing they make can be perfect that includes security systems, new forms of encription just like firewalls don't stop the smart ones only slow them down.


----------



## JayP80Geno (Apr 18, 2007)

QUOTE(antigirl @ Apr 18 2007 said:


> pokemon ds is not getting dumped, new protectin dumpers cant get around , its not just md5 , some new encryption algorithm on US release.
> go buy it kids



It might not get dumped before Sunday, but to say it won't get dumped period is insane. Its going to get dumped soon.............hopefully.


----------



## bobrules (Apr 18, 2007)

I think it's going to be dumped after release date.


----------



## Rayder (Apr 18, 2007)

How come the other 4 Japanese games that were released haven't been added to GBAtemp yet?

I'm tired of seeing Toon-Doku on the front-page.

And just so this isn't considered OT.....

Pokemon!


----------



## GTom89 (Apr 18, 2007)

Im just hoping for it before friday so i get the weekend to start it.


----------



## stevieboyseaward (Apr 18, 2007)

Where is the cheapest place to buy this new pokemon game?


----------



## mflo (Apr 18, 2007)

Can someone explain to me how the encryption works? How exactly do the dumpers get around it?


----------



## aquariumboy (Apr 18, 2007)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> pokemon ds is not getting dumped, new protectin dumpers cant get around , its not just md5 , some new encryption algorithm on US release.
> go buy it kids


theres no boundrys for hackers/crackers. if they have the equipment they can crack any code/key/firewall.

just as long as it gets dumped im fine waiting im working on my team rightnow anyways. scyther with 453atk ^^ no hacks btw.


----------



## stevieboyseaward (Apr 18, 2007)

If humans make the encryption humans can crack the encryption!!

Security on anything only buys you time.


----------



## byran (Apr 18, 2007)

QUOTE(SeanoRLY? @ Apr 18 2007 said:


> This is madness




This is PakemARTA!!!


----------



## ambitous21 (Apr 18, 2007)

QUOTE(antigirl @ Apr 18 2007 said:


> pokemon ds is not getting dumped, new protectin dumpers cant get around , its not just md5 , some new encryption algorithm on US release.
> go buy it kids
> 
> nah guys dont get mad over this person
> ...


----------



## antigirl (Apr 18, 2007)

hahaha see i just wanted to see age group of this 'society' on this spam thread, youre all absolute jokers, this thread is useless md5 cant be used on DS games, its too simple, and just by your OPTIMISTIC views id like to tell you idiots how hard it is actually to decrypt anything, you can brute force it, i do comp science security in college.
REGARDLESS that was a joke to wind u kids up, keep it up


----------



## ceraphis (Apr 18, 2007)

go back to lurking antigirl. leave us pokeman mastahs to ourselves and stop trolling


----------



## Emerson (Apr 18, 2007)

QUOTE(antigirl @ Apr 18 2007 said:


> hahaha see i just wanted to see age group of this 'society' on this spam thread, youre all absolute jokers, this thread is useless md5 cant be used on DS games, its too simple, and just by your OPTIMISTIC views id like to tell you idiots how hard it is actually to decrypt anything, you can brute force it, i do comp science security in college.
> REGARDLESS that was a joke to wind u kids up, keep it upÂ



You insult our knowledge and claim to know more yourself, yet you act like we're being overly optimistic in expecting a dump? Please. The release groups have infinitely more knowledge and ability than you do or I do.


----------



## AileStrike (Apr 18, 2007)

Hmm i personally hate everything with the name pokemon other than the rpg collect them all games, the rpg games have a great game play system and i gotta say it's great to have a game based on slavery and animal abuse.

catching pokemon to be your friend HAHAHAHA such BS you're doing nothing more than making them your slaves and force them to cause bodily harm to other members of their species. 

Anyway the games are fun and don't be bashing them based on all the garbage merchandise you see for the series all over the place.


----------



## Antihero2007 (Apr 18, 2007)

Yeah I agree it will get dumped and if by chance it doesn't I'm sure there will be someone that will take the text from the English version and put it onto the japanese game, after all there are Pokemon games on the GB/GBA that have been hacked into by people to make newish games.


----------



## mflo (Apr 18, 2007)

I agree with AileStrike.  The games are cool, except for the Colosseum thingy.  And the show just sucks


----------



## Bullshirt (Apr 19, 2007)

http://gonintendo.com/?p=16455#comments

Seems like we should be getting it dumped soon... hopefully, atleast.


----------



## Xcursion (Apr 19, 2007)

QUOTE(Bullshirt @ Apr 18 2007 said:


> http://gonintendo.com/?p=16455#comments
> 
> Seems like we should be getting it dumped soon... hopefully, atleast.




Someone else already posted pictures of Diamond and Pearl yesterday. They just didn't have the right dumping tools. There was also someone else that tried dumping it but couldn't get around the new protection to have a good dump.


----------



## ImperialX (Apr 19, 2007)

QUOTE(Bullshirt @ Apr 19 2007 said:


> http://gonintendo.com/?p=16455#comments
> 
> Seems like we should be getting it dumped soon... hopefully, atleast.



The thing is, the Release Groups don't really rely on these stores to break the release date, but use other methods to get the games before release, so this factor really won't effect the speed that Pokemon D/P will be dumped at.


----------



## Protoavis (Apr 19, 2007)

Well that's foolish of them in this case


----------



## science (Apr 19, 2007)

I've been checking my local stores every day since Monday. Nothing yet...


----------



## BuDaH (Apr 19, 2007)

QUOTE(seja_8 @ Apr 19 2007 said:


> I've been checking my local stores every day since Monday. Nothing yet...



That's a waste of time, for real.


----------



## nickdm717 (Apr 19, 2007)

Hopefully soon I am bored out of my mind!
So there is only one release group that can get around new protection?
-NicK-


----------



## rejin (Apr 19, 2007)

well its kinda close to the release date so i guess it dont really matter anymore


----------



## Emerson (Apr 19, 2007)

QUOTE(nickdm717 @ Apr 18 2007 said:


> Hopefully soon I am bored out of my mind!
> So there is only one release group that can get around new protection?
> -NicK-



Yeah, if I understand correctly, only Legacy is able to do it as of now.


----------



## Little (Apr 19, 2007)

You should all take this to the IRC chatroom and have sexual thoughts about pokemon there instead. think of poor GBAtemps resources 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 countless homepage hits, plus this thread! wuldnt like that bandwidth bill! dont get me wrong im excited about pokemon too but give 'em a rest.


----------



## Danieluz (Apr 19, 2007)

http://gonintendo.com/?p=16455


----------



## Helterskelter (Apr 19, 2007)

QUOTE(AileStrike @ Apr 18 2007 said:


> catching pokemon to be your friend HAHAHAHA such BS you're doing nothing more than making them your slaves and force them to cause bodily harm to other members of their species.




who the F*** are you....PETA?


----------



## stevieboyseaward (Apr 19, 2007)

lmao....PETA


----------



## jaxxster (Apr 19, 2007)

Honeslty if this was going to be leaked it would have already been done, Im sure these groups have more than enough contacts to grab a game early.


----------



## H8TR (Apr 19, 2007)

*They're here!*









Just Kidding


----------



## sscilli (Apr 19, 2007)

Are you serious? If so the hunt begins for a quick way to nab them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## thegame07 (Apr 19, 2007)

QUOTE(sscilli @ Apr 19 2007 said:


> Are you serious? If so the hunt begins for a quick way to nab them
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dont get your hopes up its fake. there is no mention of pokemon being released on the irc channel.


----------



## sscilli (Apr 19, 2007)

Now I see the "Just Kidding" at the bottom. What a dick 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. You actually took the time to photoshop that.


----------



## serginsurge (Apr 19, 2007)

You forgot to change the filename its still tdku for toon-doku


----------



## DeepFriedAsian (Apr 19, 2007)

QUOTE(H8TR @ Apr 19 2007 said:


> *They're here!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're not nice


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Apr 19, 2007)

damn those stupid trolls


----------



## nickdm717 (Apr 19, 2007)

Nice one h8tr! Lol.
Ya I was trying to figure out what tdku had to do with pkmn. But then realized it was toondoku.
-NicK-


----------



## jargus (Apr 19, 2007)

QUOTE(Jamesco @ Apr 18 2007 said:


> QUOTE(H8TR @ Apr 19 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > *They're here!*
> ...



The fact that it still has the toondoku names should tell it's a joke.


----------



## silvershadow (Apr 19, 2007)

man, sadly, im checking every minute as well.

honestly, i should be doing with someone else is doing...playing wii and doing homework to keep myself busy, but instead, i just keep reading about pokemon, i already have my 6 pokemon thought out already...


my dream team is gonna be:

Infernape
Charizard
Alakazam
Palkia
Deoxys (Attack)
Dialga


----------



## ImperialX (Apr 19, 2007)

Doesn't Legacy have a reputation of not releasing games before the release date?


----------



## science (Apr 19, 2007)

QUOTE(BuDaH @ Apr 18 2007 said:


> QUOTE(seja_8 @ Apr 19 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I've been checking my local stores every day since Monday. Nothing yet...
> ...



I've been in the area so it wasn't out of my way. Just wishful thinking


----------



## chibibaka (Apr 19, 2007)

QUOTE(mingyishi @ Apr 18 2007 said:


> Doesn't Legacy have a reputation of not releasing games before the release date?


dunno but lol all i really see here are impatient peoples that cant even wait for one single game(well 2 in this case)


----------



## kristijan08 (Apr 19, 2007)

rumour has it canadian stores have broken the street date and are selling already, gonintendo has pictures of one user who managed to obtain his pearl version, check it out and increase your anticipation haha

as for me, im done with pokemon, ive come to the realisation that no matter how much i try or how many hours a day i put into it, i just wont catch them all


----------



## Xcursion (Apr 19, 2007)

Yes, that was already mentioned and so was a gun in the US getting both games early and posted pictures to gamefaqs.


----------



## renegadexwars (Apr 19, 2007)

im just gonna check on google.. see if any luck


----------



## ImperialX (Apr 19, 2007)

QUOTE(renegadexwars @ Apr 19 2007 said:


> im just gonna check on google.. see if any luck



What are you checking for? The dump? No way. There are still 4 releases to come.


----------



## davidj16 (Apr 19, 2007)

look whos got it too
http://boards.gamefaqs.com/gfaqs/genmessag...&topic=34811863


----------



## ImperialX (Apr 19, 2007)

QUOTE(davidj16 @ Apr 19 2007 said:


> look whos got it too
> http://boards.gamefaqs.com/gfaqs/genmessag...&topic=34811863



That's old news...a lot of people has the game now...


----------



## asher (Apr 19, 2007)

what would you prefer ...

pokemon to be dumped? or phantom hourglass?

i totally prefer zelda if that was the ocassion.


----------



## davidj16 (Apr 19, 2007)

QUOTE(asher @ Apr 19 2007 said:


> what would you prefer ...
> 
> pokemon to be dumped? or phantom hourglass?
> 
> i totally prefer zelda if that was the ocassion.




Pokemon lol zelda is bit far away from release


----------



## sscilli (Apr 19, 2007)

Damnit! Why don't any of the pokemon freaks know how to dump a rom!!!!


----------



## tryp2nite (Apr 19, 2007)

if the hype for pokemon is this big... i wonder how hyped zelda will be.

more or less?


----------



## juggernaut911 (Apr 19, 2007)

Phantom Hourglass!!! (speaking of so, I better go pay off the rest of that! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
cuz I dont care for Pokemon being dumped, I'm buying!!!


----------



## Shinji (Apr 19, 2007)

So two days and almost 500 replies?  WTF mate?  I check gbatemp every day to see what people post in here!  =O


----------



## tryp2nite (Apr 19, 2007)

QUOTE(Shinji @ Apr 18 2007 said:


> So two days and almost 500 replies?Â WTF mate?Â I check gbatemp every day to see what people post in here!Â =O



honestly, i have never played a pokemon game in my life. but, seeing all this hype for the DS versions
has made me insanely curious.


----------



## BuDaH (Apr 19, 2007)

QUOTE(tryp2nite @ Apr 19 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Shinji @ Apr 18 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > So two days and almost 500 replies?Â WTF mate?Â I check gbatemp every day to see what people post in here!Â =O
> ...



You'll be assimilated!


----------



## sscilli (Apr 19, 2007)

It has happened to me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I guess I just like having something to obsess about(I've never played a pokemon game before).


----------



## Cipherr (Apr 19, 2007)

Im checking here also. I havent played a pokemon game since red. Back when all of that madness started. I have a M3 so Im willing to DL the dump and give the game a spin and see if it has evolved any. If its the same old same old however I fear it will just sit on my mini SD like alot of other games I havent got around to TRYING yet.


----------



## dOoBiX (Apr 19, 2007)

MEMEMEME I WANT POKEMON!!!


----------



## Orc (Apr 19, 2007)

QUOTE(dOoBiX @ Apr 19 2007 said:


> MEMEMEME I WANT POKEMON!!!


MEMEMEME I WANT THAT NIKE DUNK!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





OH and POKEYMANS


----------



## strummer12 (Apr 19, 2007)

When does Phantom Hourglass release....The english/usa/europe version release?


----------



## Malboro (Apr 19, 2007)

Im checking here also. But my girlfriend has my DS and i get its back tomorrow.

I hope it released before, so i can be ready.


----------



## tjas (Apr 19, 2007)

unbELIEVABLE:



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Pokemon Diamond and Pearl Street Date Broken (In Canada…)
> April 18th, 2007
> Our reader Bluetrane was shopping at his local Gamebuzz in Montreal and found they had multiple copies of Pokemon Diamond and Pearl available for purchase. He send us some pictures.




http://gonintendo.com/index.php?paged=2

And still no dump


----------



## Xcursion (Apr 19, 2007)

QUOTE(tjas @ Apr 19 2007 said:


> unbELIEVABLE:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. That was already mentioned though. The game will be dumped once a group that can get around the new protection gets it.


----------



## Sinkhead (Apr 19, 2007)

QUOTE(Xcursion @ Apr 19 2007 said:


> Thanks. That was already mentioned though. The game will be dumped once a group that can get around the new protection gets it.


Oh, is that why there's no dump? Is there new protection?
I thought there was just a delay in one of the groups getting hold of them game to dump...

- Sam


----------



## tjas (Apr 19, 2007)

QUOTE(sinkhead @ Apr 19 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Xcursion @ Apr 19 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks. That was already mentioned though. The game will be dumped once a group that can get around the new protection gets it.
> ...


Well thats the point no body eknows why it's taking so long.. and don't really care about pokemon but there havn'r been any releases latley


----------



## ambitous21 (Apr 19, 2007)

i want to kick legacy in the butt.


----------



## Sinkhead (Apr 19, 2007)

QUOTE(ambitous21 @ Apr 19 2007 said:


> i want to kick legacy in the butt.


I don't think this is the right way to treat the release groups  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




They don't HAVE to dump a game, they do it for the scene. If they don't dump a game at a certain date it's their choice... It's not their 'job' to dump the game, they are not obliged to do it...

- Sam


----------



## Nomearod (Apr 19, 2007)

It's really weird that the game is already on sale and still no dump... However, the street date was only broken yesterday/today so there is still a possibility to see a dump today.

Otherwise, I don't think that we will see a dump soon (before the real release date).


----------



## Xcursion (Apr 19, 2007)

QUOTE(sinkhead @ Apr 19 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Xcursion @ Apr 19 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks. That was already mentioned though. The game will be dumped once a group that can get around the new protection gets it.
> ...



Yes, that is why. People have tried but they were bad dumps.


----------



## shadowboy (Apr 19, 2007)

Precisely, no one but Legacy and possibly WRG (If they were still around T_T) has the materials needed to dump it.
In the meantime go play puzzlequest.


----------



## Wuschmaster (Apr 19, 2007)

the same "protection" as all 1024mbit games? people keep saying its a protection, but i believe it isn't. all 1024mbit games had dumping problems so far.
i had the same problem when i wanted to dump JET IMPULSE and my JAPANESE diamond/pearl.

it kept saying "no card header found" when having to reinsert the game.
even though it said that, the dump was still on the CF card but invisible. when I run chkdsk on it, it became visible on the CF card and it had the same checksum as the one from the release groups. i just think people don't check and repair their CF cards' FAT after dumping.

by the way i am able to dump the game without any errors when i used a different CF card.


----------



## heliuscc (Apr 19, 2007)

I would doubt any scene group would delay a release as they would get the kudos for releasing it first. As soon as a group can do it they will release it, I'm sure they have other things to do than just dump your games guys...

Wuschmaster, have you dumped the US version or the jap version then?


----------



## Wuschmaster (Apr 19, 2007)

i dont have the US version yet sorry :/


----------



## OSW (Apr 19, 2007)

QUOTE(tryp2nite @ Apr 19 2007 said:


> if the hype for pokemon is this big... i wonder how hyped zelda will be.
> 
> more or less?



I'm assuming it'll be at least as big. Zelda Owns.


----------



## Wuschmaster (Apr 19, 2007)

- Pokémon games: sold more than 150 million copies worldwide (1996-2005) - 16.7 million a year
- Mario games: sold more than 185 million copies worldwide (1981-2005) - 7.7 million a year
- Zelda games: sold more than 47 million copies worldwide (1986-2005) - 2.47 million a year
- Donkey Kong games: sold more than 47 million copies worldwide (1981-2005) - 1.96 million a year
- Metroid games: sold more than 12 million copies worldwide (1986-2005) - 1.58 million a year


16.7 million a year... looks like pokemon is the biggest franchise and beats even mario+zelda+donkeykong+metroid together. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




source: nintendo of america press room


----------



## OSW (Apr 19, 2007)

but think about how many pokemon games there are in comparison to zelda! in fact, pokemon has the most games and merchandise of all those franchises.


----------



## poloman (Apr 19, 2007)

ahhh - still waiting - drat!

in the meantime, how do people go about planning their pokemon crew? i see all these lists but have no idea why the critters make it on to their list? do you go around with disposable pokemon hunting for your desired ones?


----------



## xergal (Apr 19, 2007)

Must....catch...them...all..

I'm a bit disappointed that they didn't really revamp the graphics for the DS but if the solid gameplay and crack like addictiveness is intact, I'll be happy


----------



## Whyamiy (Apr 19, 2007)

Number #1011 is dumped as well now! (But not Pokemon) It's Theme Park Multi6 EUR NDS-iND - Whats happened to the release list? Why is it still stuck at #1006?


----------



## THeLL (Apr 19, 2007)

QUOTE(Whyamiy @ Apr 19 2007 said:


> Number #1011 is dumped as well now! (But not Pokemon) It's Theme Park Multi6 EUR NDS-iND - Whats happened to the release list? Why is it still stuck at #1006?



They're very slow.... I also noticed it


----------



## Xcursion (Apr 19, 2007)

QUOTE(OSW @ Apr 19 2007 said:


> but think about how many pokemon games there are in comparison to zelda! in fact, pokemon has the most games and merchandise of all those franchises.



I am pretty sure there are a lot more Mario games than Pokemon games.


----------



## rest0re (Apr 19, 2007)

hope this dump doesnt smell like taihen.nds


----------



## OSW (Apr 19, 2007)

QUOTE(Xcursion @ Apr 19 2007 said:


> QUOTE(OSW @ Apr 19 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > but think about how many pokemon games there are in comparison to zelda! in fact, pokemon has the most games and merchandise of all those franchises.
> ...



oops lol, i was thinking of pure games in the genre, like not spin offs like mario golf and mariokart etc.


----------



## iamwhoiam (Apr 19, 2007)

why the hell is this thread so popular?

sure it's an addictive little game, and probably the second most anticipated title for the console but....

you're wanking over little pretend animals that you have to catch in a electronic sphere... on your DS.


----------



## masvill20 (Apr 19, 2007)

QUOTE(iamwhoiam @ Apr 19 2007 said:


> why the hell is this thread so popular?
> 
> sure it's an addictive little game, and probably the second most anticipated title for the console but....
> 
> you're wanking over little pretend animals that you have to catch in a electronic sphere... on your DS.



Because it's going to be the first high selling DS game of '07. Is that so hard to understand?


----------



## stingfist (Apr 19, 2007)

QUOTE(iamwhoiam @ Apr 19 2007 said:


> why the hell is this thread so popular?
> 
> sure it's an addictive little game, and probably the second most anticipated title for the console but....
> 
> you're wanking over little pretend animals that you have to catch in a electronic sphere... on your DS.



Plus the fact it IS addictive to wank over


----------



## .TakaM (Apr 19, 2007)

QUOTE(masvill20 @ Apr 19 2007 said:


> QUOTE(iamwhoiam @ Apr 19 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > why the hell is this thread so popular?
> ...


what does that have to do with this thread? this thread sucks


----------



## imgod22222 (Apr 19, 2007)

Yeah, before we had to wank over little pretend animals that you have to catch in a electronic sphere on your GBA! xD Touching is good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



The day i find out that the english version is dumped, ill post my savegame on the wiki for japanese diamond, where i have 3 masterballs, and 3 legendary pokemon ATM, i hope to get to the elite four before its dumped so i can have more legendaries. NOTE: I did not cheat to do anything in the game, all i did was copy the save between my R4 and SCSD, and traded the master ball across with pokemon, rinse lather repeat.


----------



## masvill20 (Apr 19, 2007)

to takam: Ok, since I love Pokemon anyway, it's going to be the first killer app of the DS for '07.


----------



## .TakaM (Apr 19, 2007)

yes, but over 30 pages of absolutely nothing is just stupid


----------



## pristinemog (Apr 19, 2007)

Hey look, release #1013 is ZENDOKU! BY LEGACY!!!


----------



## Jax (Apr 19, 2007)

QUOTE(pristinemog @ Apr 19 2007 said:


> Hey look, release #1013 is ZENDOKU! BY LEGACY!!!



ZOMG!!11!!!eleven!


----------



## masvill20 (Apr 19, 2007)

QUOTE(.TakaM @ Apr 19 2007 said:


> yes, but over 30 pages of absolutely nothing is just stupid


If it's stupid why post in it? While people here are eagerly awaiting for the game, we don't need people who don't care about it to post. If you don't care then don't post.


----------



## iamwhoiam (Apr 19, 2007)

QUOTE(masvill20 @ Apr 19 2007 said:


> QUOTE(.TakaM @ Apr 19 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > yes, but over 30 pages of absolutely nothing is just stupid
> ...



Because sometimes, stupid people need to be told the fact. Otherwise they fall into an ever stupider hole.


----------



## pristinemog (Apr 19, 2007)

QUOTE(iamwhoiam @ Apr 19 2007 said:


> QUOTE(masvill20 @ Apr 19 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(.TakaM @ Apr 19 2007 said:
> ...



lol, stupider.


----------



## .TakaM (Apr 19, 2007)

and this topic isn't about posting, its about incoherent babbling and impatience for something you're not owed.
that's stupid

smartest thing you could do in this topic is state that, and try to have it stopped


----------



## iamwhoiam (Apr 19, 2007)

haha yeah


----------



## masvill20 (Apr 19, 2007)

Then why do you care? If we are incoherently babbling and being impatient, then why should you care? Leave us to our anxiety. We don't need you here.


----------



## .TakaM (Apr 19, 2007)

what does this topic need?


----------



## Aril (Apr 19, 2007)

QUOTE(.TakaM @ Apr 19 2007 said:


> what does this topic need?



POKEMON DIAMOND/PEARL !!!


----------



## .TakaM (Apr 19, 2007)

that would just end this topic's purpose (stretch)


----------



## masvill20 (Apr 19, 2007)

For Pokemon Diamond to be dumped. That's all we want. I'm not ranting about how long it's taking, I'm just voicing my opinion.

EDIT: And once it's dumped, you can be happy to go free without our apparent idiocy.


----------



## .TakaM (Apr 19, 2007)

so you agree this topic needs to end?


----------



## Xcursion (Apr 19, 2007)

Of course this topic needs to end. So do all the other useless threads about the same subject.


----------



## Aril (Apr 19, 2007)

It's just fun to play dumb and act like impatient kids sometimes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pFlcqWQVVuU


----------



## blackmaff (Apr 19, 2007)

Speaking for everyone, nothing would make us happier than this topic ending. And it will as soon as the obvious happens


----------



## masvill20 (Apr 19, 2007)

Yeah, I would want it to end since if it ends, Pokemon Diamond would have been dumped right? (or at least locked...) That's all.


----------



## iamwhoiam (Apr 19, 2007)

QUOTE(Xcursion @ Apr 19 2007 said:


> Of course this topic needs to end. So do all the other useless threads about the same subject.



QFT

And most of the people who are creaming all over the forums are post count


----------



## ryohki (Apr 19, 2007)

this has been an excessively pointless thread.
you can tell.
I've been posting in it.


----------



## Xcursion (Apr 19, 2007)

I am sub100 posts but I've got a decade worth of age on those twelve year olds.


----------



## pristinemog (Apr 19, 2007)

QUOTE(Xcursion @ Apr 19 2007 said:


> I am sub100 posts but I've got a decade worth of age on those twelve year olds.



I just hit 100, finally. It feels strange and now I have to go to school. So much for my 100 post high.


----------



## blackmaff (Apr 19, 2007)

Why do people instantly think you're twelve if you post on this thread? Haven't you ever been impatient about a game coming out? The problem here is that due to the dumping of games early we're conditioned by the internet to expect the games early. Like someone said earlier if there was a set date we'd all be happy. And I live in the UK so we don't get the game for another couple of months and I just want the rom to keep me going til then.

Childish maybe, but true.


----------



## ImperialX (Apr 19, 2007)

Why isn't the NDS Releases Page updating?


----------



## ambitous21 (Apr 19, 2007)

it makes me sadder to see a release by legacy that was not pokemon..


----------



## jaxxster (Apr 19, 2007)

Pikachu! I choose you! 

Just played a bit of gold to get ready for this game, Its so long having to equally train your pokemon


----------



## jargus (Apr 19, 2007)

QUOTE(ambitous21 @ Apr 19 2007 said:


> it makes me sadder to see a release by legacy that was not pokemon..Â



Maybe they don't have a copy yet.


----------



## Rayder (Apr 19, 2007)

QUOTE(mingyishi @ Apr 19 2007 said:


> Why isn't the NDS Releases Page updating?




I think they aren't updating the main page because they don't want THOSE release posts to get filled up with, "But, but, this ain't Pokemon....wahh...wahh....).

They probably figure to just let everyone fill THIS thread with all the useless drivel as opposed to multiple other threads getting filled with people whining for Pokemon.

That's my guess anyway.


----------



## Dirtie (Apr 19, 2007)

QUOTE(Rayder @ Apr 19 2007 said:


> QUOTE(mingyishi @ Apr 19 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Why isn't the NDS Releases Page updating?
> ...


You hit it right on the button


----------



## teonintyfive (Apr 19, 2007)

Last time I actually played a Pokemon game was Pokemon Gold, but I decided to restart my pokemon history. 
Also, shiny cases


----------



## teonintyfive (Apr 19, 2007)

By the way, Release List got updated, no D/P.


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 19, 2007)

QUOTE(Rayder @ Apr 19 2007 said:


> QUOTE(mingyishi @ Apr 19 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Why isn't the NDS Releases Page updating?
> ...


Your guess is probably correct. Have a beverage


----------



## teonintyfive (Apr 19, 2007)

I just got excited
ARGH


----------



## ambitous21 (Apr 19, 2007)

if it doesnt come out after sunday.. i wonder what will happen on this board lol
online riot?


----------



## teonintyfive (Apr 19, 2007)

More like a raid


----------



## Intruder (Apr 19, 2007)

Relax...it's coming out today...


----------



## SeanoRLY? (Apr 19, 2007)

QUOTE(Intruder @ Apr 19 2007 said:


> Relax...it's coming out today...


How can you be so sure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm not really bothered about waiting until the 22nd though.


----------



## teonintyfive (Apr 19, 2007)

good thing 22th is a sunday, huh?


----------



## Intruder (Apr 19, 2007)

Sunday=plenty of free time?


----------



## teonintyfive (Apr 19, 2007)

Sunday = No school day


----------



## reilina (Apr 19, 2007)

yet another hype day, i hope i survive the hype today.
ever since monday i cant stop thinking about it most especially
when use my PC.

please dump pokemon...


----------



## teonintyfive (Apr 19, 2007)

I agree with reilina.
Only that I learned about it yestarday


----------



## toxtrepla (Apr 19, 2007)

ive felt sick to my stomach waiting for this release.  i need to get a head start so i can pwn nubs when i pick up my preorder on sunday.


----------



## animalsex (Apr 19, 2007)

QUOTE(toxtrepla @ Apr 19 2007 said:


> ive felt sick to my stomach waiting for this release.Â i need to get a head start so i can pwn nubs when i pick up my preorder on sunday.



wow...I'm embarrassed to be the same species as you..sick to your stomach waiting for a game?


----------



## amptor (Apr 19, 2007)

why..it's just pokemon, I mean... there's already english pokemon games out lol.  ya that's a good idea u guys know they'll make more pokemon games if you buy it instead of pirating it *words fall on deaf ears* anyway... LOL.. enjoy your kiddie game when it comes out, make sure u invite plenty of children over to link up! rofl!


----------



## teonintyfive (Apr 19, 2007)

Pokemon isn't only for kids.


----------



## brn (Apr 19, 2007)

amptomp you do realize that your hanging out on a site about pirating games? you do realize that you clicked on a thread with pokémon in the title?

now that you've come to that realization. why'd you even try to insult the posters?

Most of us are above 15 and just like the pokémon games because we're A. nostalgic and B. we love a good RPG. Most of us like pirating games, we don't care if they stop making them, because they won't. Fact is, games bring in more money than the film industry.
Our money. That could be spent on stuff like, consoles, new TVs, broadband bills and other non-gaming related stuff.
It's a $$ Hobby and there are plenty of ways to deal with it, one is pirating.


----------



## Danieluz (Apr 19, 2007)

QUOTE(amptor @ Apr 19 2007 said:


> why..it's just pokemon, I mean... there's already english pokemon games out lol.Â ya that's a good idea u guys know they'll make more pokemon games if you buy it instead of pirating it *words fall on deaf ears* anyway... LOL.. enjoy your kiddie game when it comes out, make sure u invite plenty of children over to link up! rofl!



sorry to say but, you are a bit ignorant.


----------



## DrROBschiz (Apr 19, 2007)

well thiry five pages until someone starts up with the old "pokemon is for kids" cliche' isn't too bad.


----------



## blackmaff (Apr 19, 2007)

I don't understand why people even bother replying on a thread that doesnt interest them. If you're not interested in the topic why respond?


----------



## Costello (Apr 19, 2007)

nevermind amptor he was just trying to piss you off


----------



## Gaisuto (Apr 19, 2007)

QUOTE(animalsex @ Apr 19 2007 said:


> QUOTE(toxtrepla @ Apr 19 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > ive felt sick to my stomach waiting for this release.  i need to get a head start so i can pwn nubs when i pick up my preorder on sunday.
> ...


Look who's talking, Mr. animalsex.


----------



## amptor (Apr 19, 2007)

LOL! Pokekids flaming me


----------



## SkH (Apr 19, 2007)

Any *chance* to *release* the game *today*?


----------



## amptor (Apr 19, 2007)

QUOTE(SkH @ Apr 19 2007 said:


> Any *chance* to *release* the game *today*?








  today is the 19th, not the 22nd or 23rd for that matter.


----------



## Intruder (Apr 19, 2007)

So?
We want it today!!!
No..wait...
We want it NOWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!


----------



## amptor (Apr 19, 2007)

o god i need to show this thread to speechles


----------



## bmonkey (Apr 19, 2007)




----------



## Sil3n7 (Apr 19, 2007)

QUOTE(bmonkey @ Apr 19 2007 said:


>


This my friends is why the internet exists!


----------



## c0rderr0y (Apr 19, 2007)

QUOTE(teonintyfive @ Apr 19 2007 said:


> Pokemon isn't only for kids.



Silly Rabbit Trix are for kids  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But yes I am from the older age group that enjoys a good game of pokemon.


----------



## reilina (Apr 19, 2007)

OMG thats a big pokeman


----------



## iamwhoiam (Apr 19, 2007)

QUOTE(reilina @ Apr 19 2007 said:


> OMG thats a big pokeman



Yes. Can someone dump him instead please?


----------



## amptor (Apr 19, 2007)

too bad jack thompson isn't anti-pokemon


----------



## BuDaH (Apr 19, 2007)

QUOTE(iamwhoiam @ Apr 19 2007 said:


> QUOTE(reilina @ Apr 19 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > OMG thats a big pokeman
> ...



I don't believe your flashcard would hold that much KILObytes...


----------



## Longbaugh (Apr 19, 2007)

zomg amptor youre such a noob 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 , not realizing what site you're on  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










sorry for excessive smilies.


----------



## brn (Apr 19, 2007)

QUOTE(amptor @ Apr 19 2007 said:


> too bad jack thompson isn't anti-pokemon



Hahaha, that would be a good one. "What it's doing is it's training YOUR CHILDREN that it's right to catch animals and make them KILL eachother! Ban this sick filth!!!"


----------



## amptor (Apr 19, 2007)

QUOTE(brn @ Apr 19 2007 said:


> QUOTE(amptor @ Apr 19 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > too bad jack thompson isn't anti-pokemon
> ...



agreed. pokemon is filth.

am i on the right web site?? oh god this is gbatemp, not pokemonfantemp


----------



## EM0rox (Apr 19, 2007)

anyone who posted a lame ass comment in this thread, grow up... if you want to play the game that's fine..... wait for it to be released like any other f**king game and calm the hell down, take your meds and chill...


----------



## camx (Apr 19, 2007)

Amptor you sound so nervous and uncomfortable...  lets explore why something like this bothers you so much, what happened to you when you were younger?


----------



## amptor (Apr 19, 2007)

QUOTE(camx @ Apr 19 2007 said:


> Amptor you sound so nervous and uncomfortable...Â lets explore why something like this bothers you so much, what happened to you when you were younger?



LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			

















btw em0.. i'm sure u are waiting for pokemon too


----------



## VeeK (Apr 19, 2007)

QUOTE(EM0rox @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> anyone who posted a lame ass comment in this thread, grow up... if you want to play the game that's fine..... wait for it to be released like any other f**king game and calm the hell down, take your meds and chill...



First 3 letters of your name sais it all.


----------



## ambitous21 (Apr 19, 2007)

this thread has sure turn into a party lol

all we need to end this madness is ..........the release of pokemon!!!!!!!!
then we would all be friends and one big happy family again


----------



## Shinji (Apr 19, 2007)

QUOTE(ambitous21 @ Apr 19 2007 said:


> this thread has sure turn into a party lol
> 
> all we need to end this madness is ..........the release of pokemon!!!!!!!!
> then we would all be friends and one big happy family againÂ


MADNESS?!?!
...


----------



## Scorpin200 (Apr 19, 2007)

Nobody is since this site doesn't host roms or any kind


----------



## amptor (Apr 19, 2007)

QUOTE(ambitous21 @ Apr 19 2007 said:


> this thread has sure turn into a party lol
> 
> all we need to end this madness is ..........the release of pokemon!!!!!!!!
> then we would all be friends and one big happy family againÂ



I hope it has that jet chip people are whining about  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  would love to see nintendo pwn the newbs.


----------



## thelefteyeguy (Apr 19, 2007)

how much longer papa smurf?


----------



## ambitous21 (Apr 19, 2007)

QUOTE(amptor @ Apr 19 2007 said:


> QUOTE(ambitous21 @ Apr 19 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > this thread has sure turn into a party lol
> ...


that 'jet chip' was already dumped by legacy like 3 days after it came out.
so yeh..
look who got pwned lol


----------



## DeepFriedAsian (Apr 19, 2007)

QUOTE(Shinji @ Apr 19 2007 said:


> QUOTE(ambitous21 @ Apr 19 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > this thread has sure turn into a party lol
> ...


THIS IS GBA TEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEMP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## d3m0nz (Apr 19, 2007)

pokEMOn?


----------



## aquariumboy (Apr 19, 2007)

i just think the problem is that legacy hasnt been able get a copy of the game to dump lol just wait till the 22-23rd for it to be dumped.


----------



## c0rderr0y (Apr 19, 2007)

..... how many times are we going to refer to 300


----------



## Jax (Apr 19, 2007)

QUOTE(c0rderr0y @ Apr 19 2007 said:


> ..... how many times are we going to refer to 300Â



300.


----------



## Shinji (Apr 19, 2007)

QUOTE(c0rderr0y @ Apr 19 2007 said:


> ..... how many times are we going to refer to 300Â


Till we find a better movie/show to quote.

_berries and cream, berries and cream_


----------



## ambitous21 (Apr 19, 2007)

QUOTE(thelefteyeguy @ Apr 19 2007 said:


> how much longer papa smurf?Â


welcome, and congrats on your first post.


----------



## Shinji (Apr 19, 2007)

All you people and your pokemans
XD


----------



## BoneMonkey (Apr 19, 2007)

jinyx raped me when i was small boy


----------



## Colesy (Apr 19, 2007)

Holy lads and ladys...it will be here soon enough...lets just keep our shorts on a little longer


----------



## amptor (Apr 19, 2007)

QUOTE(Shinji @ Apr 19 2007 said:


> All you people and your pokemans
> XD



Cho went on a rampage cuz the rom was hoarded by the sk3n3.


Seriously tho, u guys are waiting for one group to release it before it ships?  they can't always do that, sometimes yes but not always..don't rely on one group to take credit for everything, you will end up with nothing that way.


----------



## Intruder (Apr 19, 2007)

QUOTE(Colesy @ Apr 19 2007 said:


> Holy lads and ladys...it will be here soon enough...lets just keep our shorts on a little longer


No offence but you say that because...?


----------



## jargus (Apr 19, 2007)

QUOTE(amptor @ Apr 19 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Shinji @ Apr 19 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > All you people and your pokemans
> ...



We're not waiting on one group. Legacy just seems to be the most likely group to release it.


----------



## Kane Night (Apr 19, 2007)

Damn. 73 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
Is it always like this?


----------



## slvrdrgn123 (Apr 19, 2007)

3 more days. im sure we can all find something to do over the weekend to keep out minds away from pokemans.

i sure as hell hope something will keep me busy long enough, haha.


----------



## zif (Apr 19, 2007)

i'm the only anonymous? :


----------



## Shinji (Apr 19, 2007)

QUOTE(sgadzookie80 @ Apr 19 2007 said:


> jinyx raped me when i was small boy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You do the math...


----------



## teonintyfive (Apr 19, 2007)

QUOTE(Intruder @ Apr 19 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Colesy @ Apr 19 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Holy lads and ladys...it will be here soon enough...lets just keep our shorts on a little longer
> ...


Beacuse some people scream for it


----------



## Intruder (Apr 19, 2007)

I was asking how does he know it...


----------



## Bowser128 (Apr 19, 2007)

QUOTE(Intruder @ Apr 19 2007 said:


> I was asking how does he know it...



The game gets a retail release in 3 days, it's obviously not going to be more than 4 days before it gets dumped.


----------



## thelefteyeguy (Apr 19, 2007)

QUOTE(Colesy @ Apr 19 2007 said:


> Holy lads and ladys...it will be here soon enough...lets just keep our shorts on a little longer



*looks right and left*  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*pull shorts back on*


----------



## teonintyfive (Apr 19, 2007)

The people who look at this thread but don't post do it so they laugh at us


----------



## davidj16 (Apr 19, 2007)

QUOTE(thelefteyeguy @ Apr 19 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Colesy @ Apr 19 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Holy lads and ladys...it will be here soon enough...lets just keep our shorts on a little longer
> ...




I just got it


----------



## slvrdrgn123 (Apr 19, 2007)

QUOTE(davidj16 @ Apr 19 2007 said:


> QUOTE(thelefteyeguy @ Apr 19 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Colesy @ Apr 19 2007 said:
> ...


HAHAHA  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




better wear a belt with that.


----------



## teonintyfive (Apr 19, 2007)

QUOTE(slvrdrgn123 @ Apr 19 2007 said:


> QUOTE(davidj16 @ Apr 19 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(thelefteyeguy @ Apr 19 2007 said:
> ...


if he means the rom I'm gonna cry


----------



## thelefteyeguy (Apr 19, 2007)

someone create a thread about who's the oldest here waiting for D/P

....i doubt anyone has me beat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  (prob a geyzer among the average age here)

mind you im only waiting for this for my nephew....we've been playing pokemans for the last 4 yrs with cards.




but it's all good...im been checking for updates every hour since last friday...it's a great community here



props to the diehards


----------



## slvrdrgn123 (Apr 19, 2007)

QUOTE(thelefteyeguy @ Apr 19 2007 said:


> someone create a thread about who's the oldest here waiting for D/P
> 
> ....i doubt anyone has me beat
> 
> ...


y dont u go make one, lol. dont tell me ur too old to post a thread about pokemans.


----------



## teonintyfive (Apr 19, 2007)

JUST MAKE IT GO OUT


----------



## Calogero91 (Apr 19, 2007)

c'mon, people have it, someone just dump it!


----------



## ambitous21 (Apr 19, 2007)

80 members lol!
the power of pokemans


----------



## slvrdrgn123 (Apr 19, 2007)

Hope no one pulls a VA Tech here on GBATemp cuz they go mad from waiting.


----------



## ambitous21 (Apr 19, 2007)

QUOTE(slvrdrgn123 @ Apr 19 2007 said:


> Hope no one pulls a VA Tech here on GBATemp cuz they go mad from waiting.








why joke with something like that.


----------



## thelefteyeguy (Apr 19, 2007)

QUOTE(slvrdrgn123 @ Apr 19 2007 said:


> QUOTE(thelefteyeguy @ Apr 19 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > someone create a thread about who's the oldest here waiting for D/P
> ...




well not too old for a DS...but too old for pokemans  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Let's just say im in my mid-30s   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





it's bad that im waiting for the dump...but prob worst bragging about how pathetic your age is


----------



## teonintyfive (Apr 19, 2007)

Since lots o' people have it why they don't dump it?


----------



## Shinji (Apr 19, 2007)

QUOTE(ambitous21 @ Apr 19 2007 said:


> QUOTE(slvrdrgn123 @ Apr 19 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Hope no one pulls a VA Tech here on GBATemp cuz they go mad from waiting.
> ...


Yeah, kinda uncalled for 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think people should just wait for that who's name we musnt speak


----------



## davidj16 (Apr 19, 2007)

Im getting polkamon diamond and pearl saturday night around 10pm


----------



## Samutz (Apr 19, 2007)

QUOTE(Shinji @ Apr 19 2007 said:


> I think people should just wait for that who's name we musnt speakÂ


Voldemort? Is he going to dump the game for the kiddies?


----------



## teonintyfive (Apr 19, 2007)

It won't come out tonight


----------



## DrROBschiz (Apr 19, 2007)

Its crazy, i heard the owner of the store that broke the street date is pissed at how fast teh story got around. I wonder whatll happen to him....


----------



## Ryoku (Apr 19, 2007)

QUOTE(slvrdrgn123 @ Apr 19 2007 said:


> Hope no one pulls a VA Tech here on GBATemp cuz they go mad from waiting.









_Since lots o' people have it why they don't dump it?_

Who said they had it? If they do infact have it, they might not have the necessary tools to dump the game.


----------



## teonintyfive (Apr 19, 2007)

He shall join us to the dark side or die.
We've got poke-death star!


----------



## Shinji (Apr 19, 2007)

QUOTE(DrROBschiz @ Apr 19 2007 said:


> Its crazy, i heard the owner of the store that broke the street date is pissed at how fast teh story got around. I wonder whatll happen to him....


He's the one who's name we musnt speak...


----------



## ccockerill (Apr 19, 2007)

QUOTE(Shinji @ Apr 19 2007 said:


> QUOTE(DrROBschiz @ Apr 19 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Its crazy, i heard the owner of the store that broke the street date is pissed at how fast teh story got around. I wonder whatll happen to him....
> ...




So are you referring to some guy that might be dumping this?


----------



## DrROBschiz (Apr 19, 2007)

why would a store owner dump games? if he was capable of doing that we would have had the dump a long time ago


----------



## Shinji (Apr 19, 2007)

We're just making idle chit chat while we wait for the shoutbox to refresh XD

Seriously, I dont know anything about if/when/who dumping on this pokemans game


----------



## teonintyfive (Apr 19, 2007)

QUOTE(Shinji @ Apr 19 2007 said:


> QUOTE(DrROBschiz @ Apr 19 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Its crazy, i heard the owner of the store that broke the street date is pissed at how fast teh story got around. I wonder whatll happen to him....
> ...


His name is-- *gets shot in head*


----------



## Mike83 (Apr 19, 2007)

QUOTE(DrROBschiz @ Apr 19 2007 said:


> Its crazy, i heard the owner of the store that broke the street date is pissed at how fast teh story got around. I wonder whatll happen to him....


When some online store broke the release date of SI Games Football Manager 2007 game, SI games moaned about it, then moved the release date for all shops in the UK to the next day


----------



## DrROBschiz (Apr 19, 2007)

bleh i wonder if the dump is even gonna work 100% with my card...


----------



## jabran200 (Apr 19, 2007)

71 users reading topic haha lol never seen a game this hyped up lol. Nintendo I love you lol.


----------



## teonintyfive (Apr 19, 2007)

Nintendo rox


----------



## DrROBschiz (Apr 19, 2007)

yeah it really is mindblowing..... i'm not even sure why i still get excited over it, but i do.


----------



## BuDaH (Apr 19, 2007)

This forum will be empty after the dump release... the world will be quiet... and the PokéGod will look for us.


----------



## Aril (Apr 19, 2007)

This thread is so addictive, now I'm checking GBAtemp every damn minute to see the answers on this thread x_x


----------



## HBK (Apr 19, 2007)

It is estimated that on April 22nd, 2007 50 million people worldwide will be playing the the new games.


----------



## DrROBschiz (Apr 19, 2007)

wow! thats a whole shitload! How many million are playing in japan? wasn't it like 5 million sold there?


----------



## ambitous21 (Apr 19, 2007)

this thread is like crack


----------



## Xcursion (Apr 19, 2007)

QUOTE(Aril @ Apr 19 2007 said:


> This thread is so addictive, now I'm checking GBAtemp every damn minute to see the answers on this thread x_x


Yes, screw waiting for the dump. People just want to read the replies to this thread.


----------



## DrROBschiz (Apr 19, 2007)

yeah we'll see how active this is once the dump hits lol


----------



## teonintyfive (Apr 19, 2007)

QUOTE(Xcursion @ Apr 19 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Aril @ Apr 19 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > This thread is so addictive, now I'm checking GBAtemp every damn minute to see the answers on this thread x_x
> ...


I agree with both of you


----------



## Shinji (Apr 19, 2007)

Psh, I should be working....Ive dropped my productivity by half just with this subject.....

...something I shouldnt admit, huh?


----------



## ImperialX (Apr 19, 2007)

QUOTE(brutalboy @ Apr 19 2007 said:


> It is estimated that on April 22nd, 2007 50 million people worldwide will be playing the the new games.



It's only released in the US...


----------



## ambitous21 (Apr 19, 2007)

QUOTE(DrROBschiz @ Apr 19 2007 said:


> yeah we'll see how active this is once the dump hits lol


it will be a very sad moment.
we've been here all waiting together for the same goal.. we're like family  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



when it comes out..
it will be like kids saying goodbye and leaving after two months of summer camp..  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









...
j/k


----------



## amptor (Apr 19, 2007)

QUOTE(Shinji @ Apr 19 2007 said:


> Psh, I should be working....Ive dropped my productivity by half just with this subject.....
> 
> ...something I shouldnt admit, huh?



ya, same..it is a good thread to bash..much more fun than having the actual cart.


----------



## Xcursion (Apr 19, 2007)

QUOTE(mingyishi @ Apr 19 2007 said:


> QUOTE(brutalboy @ Apr 19 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > It is estimated that on April 22nd, 2007 50 million people worldwide will be playing the the new games.
> ...



Actually North America including Canada. He means people will be playing the rom of it.


----------



## ImperialX (Apr 19, 2007)

QUOTE(Xcursion @ Apr 19 2007 said:


> Actually North America including Canada. He means people will be playing the rom of it.



Oh I see. But I doubt there are 40 million people across the world who has Flash Carts.


----------



## Xcursion (Apr 19, 2007)

It was a joke.


----------



## teonintyfive (Apr 19, 2007)

QUOTE(amptor @ Apr 19 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Shinji @ Apr 19 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Psh, I should be working....Ive dropped my productivity by half just with this subject.....
> ...


everyone will be talking and I'll be playing


----------



## Intruder (Apr 19, 2007)

Just don't repeat it too much...you might actually believe it!!


----------



## teonintyfive (Apr 19, 2007)

QUOTE(Intruder @ Apr 19 2007 said:


> Just don't repeat it too much...you might actually believe it!!


I do


----------



## Protoavis (Apr 19, 2007)

QUOTE(mingyishi @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Xcursion @ Apr 19 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Actually North America including Canada. He means people will be playing the rom of it.
> ...



The no$gba emulator plays it...lags a bit if you're machine isn't so great but it plays.


----------



## teonintyfive (Apr 19, 2007)

QUOTE(Protoavis @ Apr 19 2007 said:


> QUOTE(mingyishi @ Apr 20 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Xcursion @ Apr 19 2007 said:
> ...


IT'S JAPANEEE-snipped some E's do to spam-EEEESE


----------



## Sinkhead (Apr 19, 2007)

QUOTE(davidj16 @ Apr 19 2007 said:


> Im getting polkamon diamond and pearl saturday night around 10pm







POLKAMON

- Sam


----------



## teonintyfive (Apr 19, 2007)

QUOTE(sinkhead @ Apr 19 2007 said:


> QUOTE(davidj16 @ Apr 19 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Im getting polkamon diamond and pearl saturday night around 10pm
> ...


DISCOMON


----------



## brn (Apr 19, 2007)

PUCKOMON

(guess that's only funny if you're from sweden. like myself)


----------



## teonintyfive (Apr 19, 2007)

If it's out till tommorow (which can't happen, 15 mins left for tommorow) I will go to a shocker site.


----------



## Jax (Apr 19, 2007)

QUOTE(sinkhead @ Apr 19 2007 said:


> QUOTE(davidj16 @ Apr 19 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Im getting polkamon diamond and pearl saturday night around 10pm
> ...



*EVERYBODY POLKAMON!!!*


----------



## teonintyfive (Apr 19, 2007)

It's tommorow


----------



## bobrules (Apr 19, 2007)

Hey it's po(rn)kemon.


----------



## teonintyfive (Apr 19, 2007)

pix or it did not happen


----------



## DrROBschiz (Apr 19, 2007)

porn-kemon? isn't that the one with ejacumon on the cover?


----------



## amptor (Apr 19, 2007)

QUOTE(teonintyfive @ Apr 19 2007 said:


> It's tommorow



It isn't tomorrow, newb. U guys are talking about a US release.  Now stores are going to be closing in 4 hours on the east coast and then also when it doesn't come out tomorrow  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  no pokemans for u  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




btw my DS is happier with non pokelame titles


----------



## Intruder (Apr 19, 2007)

He meant it's past 12 pm,so it's tomorrow ( GMT+2 in greece... )


----------



## HBK (Apr 19, 2007)

QUOTE(mingyishi @ Apr 19 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Xcursion @ Apr 19 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Actually North America including Canada. He means people will be playing the rom of it.
> ...



No, I mean both - official game or ROM. And don't forget many import the US game.

Edit - You'd be surprised...


----------



## ImperialX (Apr 19, 2007)

QUOTE(brutalboy @ Apr 19 2007 said:


> No, I mean both - official game or ROM. And don't forget many import the US game.
> 
> Edit - You'd be surprised...



So...40 million with Flash Carts...that sounds...quite incredible.


----------



## HBK (Apr 19, 2007)

QUOTE(mingyishi @ Apr 19 2007 said:


> QUOTE(brutalboy @ Apr 19 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > No, I mean both - official game or ROM. And don't forget many import the US game.
> ...



Yeah, but miraculously true.


----------



## pottageb (Apr 19, 2007)

dont be silly, 40 million people DO NOT own flash carts


----------



## Intruder (Apr 19, 2007)

How can you tell?
There are MANY people with flashcarts...
Just check how many members this site has and you'll get the picture.They aren't 40 million but still,they ( we ) are everywhere!!


----------



## pottageb (Apr 19, 2007)

dude, i bet nintendo havent even sold 40 million DSs anyway


----------



## HBK (Apr 19, 2007)

QUOTE(pottageb @ Apr 19 2007 said:


> dude, i bet nintendo havent even sold 40 million DSs anyway



How can you be so sure?


----------



## pottageb (Apr 19, 2007)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> # January 25, 2007 - Nintendo announced 10 million sales in the Americas of the Nintendo DS and DS Lite. [42]


----------



## ambitous21 (Apr 19, 2007)

QUOTE(brutalboy @ Apr 19 2007 said:


> QUOTE(pottageb @ Apr 19 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > dude, i bet nintendo havent even sold 40 million DSs anyway
> ...


just stop.
you obviously have no idea of what the numbers 40 million account for.


----------



## HBK (Apr 19, 2007)

QUOTE(pottageb @ Apr 19 2007 said:


> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> > # January 25, 2007 - Nintendo announced 10 million sales in the Americas of the Nintendo DS and DS Lite. [42]



Yes, you read well. IN THE AMERICA'S. What about those crazy Japanese who buy a DS a minute (literally!)?

Anyway, back to pokemans...


----------



## pottageb (Apr 19, 2007)

do the math mate. thats only america, but it wont be 30 million for japan/europe will it? so its completely out of the question for 40 million people to own a flash card.

get real


----------



## jargus (Apr 19, 2007)

About 36 million DSes have been sold so far. Not quite 40, but getting close.


----------



## HBK (Apr 19, 2007)

QUOTE(pottageb @ Apr 19 2007 said:


> do the math mate. thats only america, but it wont be 30 million for japan/europe will it? so its completely out of the question for 40 million people to own a flash card.
> 
> get real









 Incorrect. I did not come up with the number 40 million.


----------



## pottageb (Apr 19, 2007)

Thank you, so there we go, impossible for 40 million to own a flash cart PMSL


----------



## HBK (Apr 19, 2007)

Ok....


----------



## EM0rox (Apr 19, 2007)

QUOTE(VeeK @ Apr 19 2007 said:


> QUOTE(EM0rox @ Apr 20 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > anyone who posted a lame ass comment in this thread, grow up... if you want to play the game that's fine..... wait for it to be released like any other f**king game and calm the hell down, take your meds and chill...
> ...






and your unfounded stereotype "sais" it all


For all you know my name is Eric Miller and I think I "rock" aka "rox"... nice try though, being a naive child was soooo much fun... I miss those days...


----------



## Deusmecha (Apr 19, 2007)

QUOTE(EM0rox @ Apr 19 2007 said:


> QUOTE(VeeK @ Apr 19 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(EM0rox @ Apr 20 2007 said:
> ...




For the record, you really don't make yourself look too intelligent with these childish comments. Mind refraining from them and staying on topic?


----------



## thisUsernameIScr (Apr 19, 2007)

QUOTE(Deusmecha @ Apr 19 2007 said:


> QUOTE(EM0rox @ Apr 19 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(VeeK @ Apr 19 2007 said:
> ...



Can we have quote wars now?


----------



## trelantana (Apr 19, 2007)

QUOTE(thisUsernameIScrazy @ Apr 19 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Deusmecha @ Apr 19 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(EM0rox @ Apr 19 2007 said:
> ...



No.


----------



## Intruder (Apr 19, 2007)

QUOTE(thisUsernameIScrazy @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Deusmecha @ Apr 19 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(EM0rox @ Apr 19 2007 said:
> ...


No we can't...

Edit: We are bad!!


----------



## thisUsernameIScr (Apr 19, 2007)

trelantana said:


> thisUsernameIScrazy said:
> 
> 
> > Deusmecha said:
> ...



Why not? C'mon yer no fun.


----------



## Kane Night (Apr 19, 2007)

thisUsernameIScrazy said:


> trelantana said:
> 
> 
> > thisUsernameIScrazy said:
> ...


*gasp*


----------



## thisUsernameIScr (Apr 19, 2007)

Kane Night said:


> thisUsernameIScrazy said:
> 
> 
> > trelantana said:
> ...


ohnose


----------



## Kane Night (Apr 19, 2007)

lawl, i c wut u did thar.


----------



## hankchill (Apr 19, 2007)

I can't believe how fast and popular this topic has gotten! It'll catch up to OrR's DS in no time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyways, I check gbatemp every minute only because I've got nothing better to do with my time at work


----------



## Intruder (Apr 19, 2007)

thisUsernameIScrazy said:


> Kane Night said:
> 
> 
> > thisUsernameIScrazy said:
> ...


STOOOPPPP IIIITTTTTT!!!! 

( go on its fun!! )


----------



## thisUsernameIScr (Apr 19, 2007)

Intruder said:


> thisUsernameIScrazy said:
> 
> 
> > Kane Night said:
> ...



SCCCHRREEEEECH
Tha pokethrad is flying off the rails! ALERT THE ENGINEER!


----------



## DeepFriedAsian (Apr 19, 2007)

Intruder said:


> thisUsernameIScrazy said:
> 
> 
> > Kane Night said:
> ...


Dammit, I hate when people keep quoting, especially when I'm here playing Pokemond Diamond bootleg version.


----------



## Jax (Apr 19, 2007)

Maximum quote limit reached!!!


----------



## ImperialX (Apr 19, 2007)

Oh wow. A Quote Limit.


----------



## thisUsernameIScr (Apr 19, 2007)

Jamesco said:


> Intruder said:
> 
> 
> > thisUsernameIScrazy said:
> ...



Yes, the limit may be reached, but we can surpass these limits in spirit!
VIVA LA QUOTEVELUTION!


----------



## trelantana (Apr 19, 2007)

Wow, a quote limit.  That was unexpected.  I wasn't made aware of this.  What else have I not been told?  Why are we all spamming?  I do not understand.  Can someone explain?  Elaborate?  Explain in detail?  Viva la revolution?  Is Diamond or Pearl released yet?

I assume the answer is no, but I just have to know.  Now please, let's slow the spamming.


----------



## Kane Night (Apr 19, 2007)

QUOTE(Jamesco @ Apr 19 2007 said:


> Dammit, I hate when people keep quoting, especially when I'm here *playing Pokemond Diamond bootleg version.*


Riiiight.


----------



## thisUsernameIScr (Apr 19, 2007)

QUOTE(trelantana @ Apr 19 2007 said:


> WHAT?!?!?!?!!Â Â  HOW LONG HAS IT BEEN RELEASED?????
> 
> Please elaborate.



I believe the question is not how long it has been released, but how long before it makes it into your hands.


----------



## pristinemog (Apr 19, 2007)

...Telefang pokemans Diamond?


----------



## trelantana (Apr 19, 2007)

QUOTE(thisUsernameIScrazy @ Apr 19 2007 said:


> I believe the question is not how long it has been released, but how long before it makes it into your hands.



Nope.  The question is *how long until I get my retail USA cartridge.*

I'll bet that it's not the real NEW diamond, but the telefang version.


----------



## Mr.Dilf Sir (Apr 19, 2007)

This thread is kindo out of control now...


----------



## Dirtie (Apr 19, 2007)

There's a lot of spam in this thread - this isn't the testing area you know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Unless you have something worthwhile to add to the conversation, don't even think about clicking that reply button.


----------



## thisUsernameIScr (Apr 19, 2007)

QUOTE(Dirtie @ Apr 19 2007 said:


> There's a lot of spam in this thread - this is the testing area you know
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, will do.


----------



## shadowboy (Apr 19, 2007)

QUOTE(Dirtie @ Apr 19 2007 said:


> There's a lot of spam in this thread - this isn't the testing area you know
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Clicks* 
Just wanted to add that some games you can play while waiting are:
Custom Robo
Puzzle Quest
Hotel Dusk
Spectrobes
Tennis no Ouji Sama Crystal Drive
And more, please do this and come back Sunday so you don't fry the server.  (900 users refreshing all at once will do that, most likely)

Oh, and I will trade you all Arceus if you want some, I have plenty of em in my (J) diamond.


----------



## pristinemog (Apr 19, 2007)

The worst part about this is my friends are bugging me every day with this. "NO pokemans!? I THOUGHT BOOTLEG! NO POKEMOOON!!?" At least tomorrow's Friday and on Monday all my friends will come to school with their DSes ready to brag about their Chimchars (they're ALL going to pick that stupid thing. Seriously, another Fire/Fighting starter?).

I'm choosing Piplup. Water/Steel love.


----------



## Apex (Apr 19, 2007)

Jamesco said:


> Intruder said:
> 
> 
> > thisUsernameIScrazy said:
> ...


----------



## davidj16 (Apr 19, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yNiJifrsQIM


----------



## H8TR (Apr 19, 2007)

QUOTE(pristinemog @ Apr 19 2007 said:


> The worst part about this is my friends are bugging me every day with this. "NO pokemans!? I THOUGHT BOOTLEG! NO POKEMOOON!!?" At least tomorrow's Friday and on Monday all my friends will come to school with their DSes ready to brag about their Chimchars (they're ALL going to pick that stupid thing. Seriously, another Fire/Fighting starter?).
> 
> I'm choosing Piplup. Water/Steel love.


Don't talk shit about Chimchar. Once he develops and passes puberty and be comes an adult, he can rape anyone as Infernape. Physical Sweeper, Special Sweeper or Mixed Sweeper, it doesn't matter.


----------



## Xcursion (Apr 19, 2007)

QUOTE(shadowboy @ Apr 19 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Dirtie @ Apr 19 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > There's a lot of spam in this thread - this isn't the testing area you know
> ...



You forgot the best game of all time... *Tingle's Balloon Fight!*


----------



## c0rderr0y (Apr 19, 2007)

Hmmm we havent quoted a movie in a while..... oh well better to stay on topic...  Why can't Canadians dump the game??!!??!? (I really dont care when the roms come out posting in this thread is fun as hell)


----------



## pristinemog (Apr 19, 2007)

QUOTE(davidj16 @ Apr 19 2007 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yNiJifrsQIM



That video should be the official Pokemon Diamond/Pearl commercial.


----------



## Xcursion (Apr 19, 2007)

QUOTE(c0rderr0y @ Apr 19 2007 said:


> Hmmm we havent quoted a movie in a while..... oh well better to stay on topic...Â Why can't Canadians dump the game??!!??!? (I really dont care when the roms come out posting in this thread is fun as hell)


The game was also sold early in the US aswell. It isn't just Canadians. The game probably has a new protection that only a few groups can get around.


----------



## pristinemog (Apr 19, 2007)

QUOTE(H8TR @ Apr 19 2007 said:


> QUOTE(pristinemog @ Apr 19 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > The worst part about this is my friends are bugging me every day with this. "NO pokemans!? I THOUGHT BOOTLEG! NO POKEMOOON!!?" At least tomorrow's Friday and on Monday all my friends will come to school with their DSes ready to brag about their Chimchars (they're ALL going to pick that stupid thing. Seriously, another Fire/Fighting starter?).
> ...



I'm a House Sweeper and I can take out quite a few types of Pokemon easily. I also have no weakness.

I can wash dishes too, plus I can learn Fly.


----------



## Intruder (Apr 19, 2007)

QUOTE(Xcursion @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> QUOTE(c0rderr0y @ Apr 19 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmm we havent quoted a movie in a while..... oh well better to stay on topic...  Why can't Canadians dump the game??!!??!? (I really dont care when the roms come out posting in this thread is fun as hell)
> ...


So why is there someone verifying this?
Somebody should say if they have the game or not,and if they have problems with the dump...


----------



## DrROBschiz (Apr 19, 2007)

some of you guys are losing it...... i think im gonna go outside for awhile, being on this site much longer is gonna make me sic


----------



## BlueStar (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(DrROBschiz @ Apr 19 2007 said:


> being on this site much longer is gonna make me sic _(sic)_


^Sorry, I couldn't miss an opportunity to do that.


----------



## pristinemog (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(DrROBschiz @ Apr 19 2007 said:


> some of you guys are losing it...... i think im gonna go outside for awhile, being on this site much longer is gonna make me sic



Me too! Except I don't understand the concept of outside. All I know is computer, treadmill and homework. I guess I'll do the homework part and check back later for more story development in the Hyper Pokemon Prerelease Coverage Loggy.


----------



## serg0 (Apr 20, 2007)

I just pre-orderd at Gamestop, Incase Id doesn't get dumped by sunday. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 If It does get dumped by Sunday I'll just keep the game sealed. 

Do you guys think this game will be dumped by sunday?


----------



## ImperialX (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(serg0 @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> I just pre-orderd at Gamestop, Incase Id doesn't get dumped by sunday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If it doesn't then it would be the slowest dump ever for a Pokemon Game.


----------



## H8TR (Apr 20, 2007)

Right now, I rather have the game not dumped early just so I and others who have pre-ordered can brag about how we are playing and loving the game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## solarsaturn9 (Apr 20, 2007)

you're sick


----------



## DarkCrudus (Apr 20, 2007)

i hope it gets dumped before sunday, that would be good, the sooner the better ^^


----------



## pristinemog (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(H8TR @ Apr 19 2007 said:


> Right now, I rather have the game not dumped early just so I and others who have pre-ordered can brag about how we are playing and loving the game
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, it's really too close to the actual release date now to brag about getting it early. Let us wait, just as our loving friends do so.

... *ROM immediately appears*

End wishful thinking.


----------



## Colesy (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(Intruder @ Apr 19 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Colesy @ Apr 19 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Holy lads and ladys...it will be here soon enough...lets just keep our shorts on a little longer
> ...



No offence taken...I am quite sure the encryption is causing some issues, it must be broken cleanly so we are ensured a clean dump for our back-up purposes.

Just my 2 cents


----------



## xaxis (Apr 20, 2007)

i've been checking it durring class through my black berry


----------



## dap1mp13 (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(xaxis @ Apr 19 2007 said:


> i've been checking it durring class through my black berry




omg lol me too, I checked like twice via my Sidekick II....


----------



## cheesyPOOF5 (Apr 20, 2007)

I have my school alarm's hooked up so if it's released the fire alarm, the tornado alarm, and the safe school (when there's a dangerous person near the school) alarm all go off at once.


----------



## Apex (Apr 20, 2007)

I checked on my laptop.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Apr 20, 2007)

wow... *24* pages... nerds...

cuz I'm one to talk! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wanna go when I wake up on Sunday and go straight to Gamestop and wait for it to open!!!


----------



## jug6ernaut (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(dap1mp13 @ Apr 19 2007 said:


> QUOTE(xaxis @ Apr 19 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > i've been checking it durring class through my black berry
> ...





haha......me2....cingular 8125(htc wizard)....rss feed reader....gbatemp and ds-scene....all day at school...waiting....lol


----------



## Cronorei (Apr 20, 2007)

M3wiki has it listed in their compatibility lists. with Legacy as the dumper and fully working meaning they've tested the dumps.


----------



## davidj16 (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(Cronorei @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> M3wiki has it listed in their compatibility lists. with Legacy as the dumper and fully working meaning they've tested the dumps.


??? no pokeman
1001-1050

1001 - Watashi no Relaxuma (J)
1002 - M&Ms - Break'em (U) (Independent)
1003 - Uno 52 (U) (Independent)
1004 - Kakikomi Shiki 'Hannya Shinkyou' Renshuu Chou DS (J) (eZ)
1005 - D.Gray-Man: Kami no Shitotachi (J) (Independent)
1006 - ToonDoku (U) (Legacy)
1007 - Wi-Fi Taiou Sekai no Daredemo Asobi Taizen (J) (eZ)
1008 - Lise no Atelier: Ordre no Renkinjutsushi (J)
1009 - Nodame Cantabile (J)
1010 - San-X Chara Sagashi Land (J)
1011 - Theme Park DS (E)
1012 - Diddy Kong Racing (E)
1013 - Zendoku (E)


----------



## DarkMatt (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(Cronorei @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> M3wiki has it listed in their compatibility lists. with Legacy as the dumper and fully working meaning they've tested the dumps.


No, it means somebody has added it on there to have a bit of a laugh.  It is a wiki after all


----------



## Prophet (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(jug6ernaut @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> QUOTE(dap1mp13 @ Apr 19 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(xaxis @ Apr 19 2007 said:
> ...



OMGFZEBRAWITHBLUESTRIPES ME1+1=2..... all I do is like sit around sending out smoke signals asking if its been dumped yet. I'm yet to get a response and I've burnt pratically everything in my house!!!111! Gonna throw my dog on the fire next, if i don't get a response after that I'll probally start cutting my self /bites through own veins in anticpation!!11!!


----------



## Cronorei (Apr 20, 2007)

How does I enter page?
http://m3wiki.com/index.php/M3_NDS_roms/1001-1050


----------



## Aril (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(Cronorei @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> M3wiki has it listed in their compatibility lists. with Legacy as the dumper and fully working meaning they've tested the dumps.



http://www.m3wiki.com/index.php/M3_NDS_roms/1001-1050

OMG True !


----------



## DarkMatt (Apr 20, 2007)

Click 'Edit' up the top of the page and you can change information that's on there.  Someone's done it for the sake of a joke I imagine.  Don't go editing it though


----------



## Danieluz (Apr 20, 2007)

OMG :X


----------



## Protoavis (Apr 20, 2007)

It's been like that for a couple hours, someone's just screwing with you.


----------



## pristinemog (Apr 20, 2007)

Someone's adding it back after being deleted. XD.


----------



## Prophet (Apr 20, 2007)

Wait, wait... are you saying someone is misusing a wiki?


----------



## Cronorei (Apr 20, 2007)

It was edited in by the person that added Gyakuten Saiban 4, and the next editor after them left it.

It was removed just now by somebody who never edited the page before.


----------



## pristinemog (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(Prophet @ Apr 19 2007 said:


> Wait, wait... are you saying someone is misusing a wiki?



Yeah. 1016 	Paris Hilton (U) (Legacy)

This is getting out of hand.
Paris Hilton once got me in my hand.


----------



## ImperialX (Apr 20, 2007)

But it was re-added just now...and it says "Will brick DS".


----------



## Protoavis (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(mingyishi @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> But it was re-added just now...and it says "Will brick DS".




Better not use then. I know I don't want my DS turning into a brick


----------



## pristinemog (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(mingyishi @ Apr 19 2007 said:


> But it was re-added just now...and it says "Will brick DS".



I'm talking to my friend about Pokemon.
Someone's going to end up dying trying to go out and buy it with the hype surrounding it.

Not getting killed though. Just randomly dying.


----------



## Aril (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> 1014Â Pokemon Diamond (U) (Legacy)Â 32aÂ 32Â SDÂ (PSP Firmware upgrade needed, will brick)
> 1016Â Paris Hilton (U) (Legacy)Â 32aÂ 32Â SDÂ (Trim Rom, 4xDMA, Software Reset, Force R/W)



What now ? -__-


----------



## ImperialX (Apr 20, 2007)

I dread vandalism...


----------



## Cronorei (Apr 20, 2007)

Just ignore it for now, its mostly the same fag.


----------



## stevieboyseaward (Apr 20, 2007)

...that wiki says "Penis Hilton (U) (Legacy)"...okay


----------



## serg0 (Apr 20, 2007)

"Penis Hilton"


----------



## pristinemog (Apr 20, 2007)

I hope the same thing doesn't happen with every major release the DS sees. It IS kind of entertaining to witness though. Almost like history.


----------



## yiggs (Apr 20, 2007)

Hahaha paris hilton and psp firmware.

If it is indeed released in Canada, people are probably not dumping it for the public because of all the years of "Canada sucks!".


----------



## ImperialX (Apr 20, 2007)

It's back to normal now.


----------



## melrose (Apr 20, 2007)

OMG One more day its so close.


----------



## jargus (Apr 20, 2007)

But not close enough. I hope it gets released by tomorrow morning I'll be gone all day and my ISP is cutting off service from 5:30-9:30 PM.
I have dialup btw.


----------



## ImperialX (Apr 20, 2007)

Actually, I don't think it would be released tomorrow. The game has already been leaked. As the Rom didn't get dumped on the 16th, it would wait till the 22nd...I mean, who doesn't know that Legacy is always slow?


----------



## MrGizMo (Apr 20, 2007)

hmm @ 4:04 dutch time, no pokemon


----------



## aquariumboy (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> I mean, who doesn't know that Legacy is always slow?


they may be slow but they may also be the only ones that will be able to dump the game.


----------



## s7r1k3r (Apr 20, 2007)

Yea i think im gonna refrain from checkin this site til sunday and hopefully its released then.


----------



## stevieboyseaward (Apr 20, 2007)

i think its funny pokemans is making ppl go crazy


----------



## reilina (Apr 20, 2007)

whew im glad that i survive the hype this week(well for me its the end of the week i dont have class tomm)
i dont feel that much hype anymore,but if the rom will be release tomm i dont think its going to be big drag
like "i have the game already!!! hehe". i just gonna wait till sunday for the copy of my game i preorder it anyway

well this thread made my week really exited(should i say thanks?).
though i still hope for an early release 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## MrGizMo (Apr 20, 2007)

yeah indeed, its a hype


----------



## stevieboyseaward (Apr 20, 2007)

Do people dump games on to their flash card? is that how ppl are trying to do pokemon


----------



## MrGizMo (Apr 20, 2007)

i dont know, one thing i know for sure, is that i am going to sleep


----------



## DarkCrudus (Apr 20, 2007)

every day i wake up and go to school, in 3rd hr im in graphics and i automatically get here, in hopes it will be dumped that day


----------



## Magus19 (Apr 20, 2007)

We received our pokemon shipment today at the Toys R Us I for for. 104 Diamond and 104 Pearl, that is alot of games. We also received the DS Headset. Too bad I don't work until monday, I won't get it on the release date  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (yes I know I could go buy it sunday, but I'm too lazy to go there when I don't work, and I won't buy it else where because I want my employe discount).


----------



## davidj16 (Apr 20, 2007)

http://www.m3wiki.com/index.php/M3_NDS_roms/1001-1050 ...


----------



## stevieboyseaward (Apr 20, 2007)

I phone up Nintendo to see when the UK gets the Pokemond Rom dumped but the call centre woman didn't now what i ment


----------



## Sonicandtails (Apr 20, 2007)

And again, another failure at life or just a want for attention.

Calling Nintendo, yea right.


----------



## stevieboyseaward (Apr 20, 2007)

hows it a failure of life asking when a game gets released?


----------



## 5hadow (Apr 20, 2007)

Release date is different from when the Rom gets dumped

Release date: when Nintendo officially allows stores to begin sales of the NDS game cartridge version of their games, and thus the first date that the public is legally allowed to own the game by purchasing it

Rom dump: when underground groups with the game cartridge take the game file off of the cartridge and upload it to the internet, illegally, allowing people with flashcards to download the game and play it for free, illegally. This can happen before or after the official release date.

Since Rom dumping is illegal and unofficial, calling Nintendo about it is both pointless and a bad idea. Nintendo doesn't do it themselves, they are in fact trying to stop it, so they won't know when it will happen for a specific game.


----------



## DrROBschiz (Apr 20, 2007)

omg i can't believe you actually had to explain all that. I guess the predictions from earlier are right..... i fear for the coming days...


----------



## Wolflame (Apr 20, 2007)

I'm scared too, Satoshi is after us!!!


----------



## EM0rox (Apr 20, 2007)

this only further proves to me that coming to this place is completly pointless...


You guys have fun now, ya hear?


----------



## BoneMonkey (Apr 20, 2007)

em0r0x will you please have my baby


----------



## KINGOFNOOBS (Apr 20, 2007)

I'll trade your baby for my Supercard Lite + MicroSD?


----------



## BoneMonkey (Apr 20, 2007)

im a man i cant have a baby so i hug a head of lettuce dressed up as a baby 

so my lettuce baby for your supercard lite ?


----------



## davidj16 (Apr 20, 2007)

Uhh wtf is up with m3wiki


----------



## loveSTEALSus (Apr 20, 2007)

Does it have to be the word 'dump'? 

Having the quesion: "Why isn't anyone dumping pokemon yet?" Or "Why isn't pokemon dumped yet?" Gives me a mental image of someone giving birth to a pokemon through their anal regian(sp?).

Lets change it to something pretty. ... I can't think of anything. So you can!


----------



## sethwick (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(loveSTEALSus @ Apr 19 2007 said:


> Does it have to be the word 'dump'?
> 
> Having the quesion: "Why isn't anyone dumping pokemon yet?" Or "Why isn't pokemon dumped yet?" Gives me a mental image of someone giving birth to a pokemon through their anal regian(sp?).
> 
> Lets change it to something pretty. ... I can't think of anything. So you can!


And another fetish is born . . . 

Heck, I bet there are doujinshi out there with Ash giving butt-birth to Pikachu all ready.


----------



## cheesyPOOF5 (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(stevieboyseaward @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> I phone up Nintendo to see when the UK gets the Pokemond Rom dumped but the call centre woman didn't now what i ment


PLEASE tell me you're joking.


----------



## loveSTEALSus (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(sethwick @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> QUOTE(loveSTEALSus @ Apr 19 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Does it have to be the word 'dump'?
> ...



In the bum no babies...


----------



## DrROBschiz (Apr 20, 2007)

My friend used to always try to convince his girlfriend to let him stick in in her butt.  It was just a joke of course. The most memorable quote i remember is "Bend over, i wanna have a puppy!"


----------



## jerm27 (Apr 20, 2007)

...............no.....................


has any one else given up on an early dump


----------



## toxtrepla (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(DrROBschiz @ Apr 19 2007 said:


> My friend used to always try to convince his girlfriend to let him stick in in her butt.Â It was just a joke of course. The most memorable quote i remember is "Bend over, i wanna have a puppy!"



Same here, but it was never a joke.


----------



## DrROBschiz (Apr 20, 2007)

i expected as much, its the internet after all


----------



## loveSTEALSus (Apr 20, 2007)

Lol. I just found this searching youtube:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JQb-FTntUds

I love pokeymans and all, but this is funny.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Apr 20, 2007)




----------



## teonintyfive (Apr 20, 2007)

Wow, it's still not out?


----------



## nileyg (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(sgadzookie80 @ Apr 19 2007 said:


>








 LMAO
The hells wrong with that cat


----------



## BoneMonkey (Apr 20, 2007)

this thread has gone over 50 pages and i have no idea WHAT THE FUCK ITS ABOUT LOL ! 

so i declare this thread ...............







thank you to all the lame pokemon noobs for making this possiable !


----------



## celentt (Apr 20, 2007)

lawl


----------



## jumpman17 (Apr 20, 2007)

Guys, the scene has decided to honor the number of Pokemon in the game and release the game in that many parts, one part a day. So part 1 has been released today. Only 350ish more to go. So you will all have your game in a year.


----------



## MADKATZ99 (Apr 20, 2007)

SWEET! Only about 364 days to go!

*looks at watch*


----------



## masvill20 (Apr 20, 2007)

But there are 493 in D/P! Oh no....


----------



## jumpman17 (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(masvill20 @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> But there are 493 in D/P! Oh no....



Wait, what?

Red/Blue: ~150
Gold/Silver: ~250
Ruby/Sapphire: ~350
Diamond/Pearl: ~450

OH SNAPS! The man be right! Well then, it's gonna be a while. Coffee anyone?


----------



## Da Foxx (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(loveSTEALSus @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> Does it have to be the word 'dump'?
> 
> Having the quesion: "Why isn't anyone dumping pokemon yet?" Or "Why isn't pokemon dumped yet?" Gives me a mental image of someone giving birth to a pokemon through their anal regian(sp?).
> 
> Lets change it to something pretty. ... I can't think of anything. So you can!


How about we say, "When will the rom be released?" Makes us all look smart.


----------



## shadowboy (Apr 20, 2007)

Any chance of moving this to the testing area?
Anyway, good night, praying it is released2morrow.


----------



## lurker (Apr 20, 2007)

I'm not, but my play-asia preorder shipped yesterday so I'm hoping to get it soon. I don't really care about the dump since I'm going to play through the entire thing legit except when I get my Raykwanzaa (Shiny Rayquaza) and my Rainbow Brigade/Iro Iro Iro Dan (6 Arseus with different plates attached, all hardy nature, coloured to be RBY/GSC. The only attack they know is Metronome).


----------



## rest0re (Apr 20, 2007)

DONT BE ANAL! pokemons dumps are interesting


----------



## ambitous21 (Apr 20, 2007)

blah i cant believe i read the last few pages of absolute crap.
this place is going worst and worst.. pokemon better come out soon..
i cant imagine what else will happen if it doesnt


----------



## ImperialX (Apr 20, 2007)

Well it's not coming tomorrow.


----------



## THeLL (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(mingyishi @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> Well it's not coming tomorrow.




It must !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  New Zealand has a different time zone than me here in Holland!


----------



## ImperialX (Apr 20, 2007)

Well over here it's 6:53 PM, so by saying 'tomorrow', I mean 'today' in USA Time?


----------



## drewmerc (Apr 20, 2007)

its still not here i'm going to sulk now


----------



## myclock (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(drewmerc @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> its still not here i'm going to sulk now



dam australia has to wait like 2 more months before it gets released here in store. hehe thats why i go to play asia for 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 been waiting for this game for about like ever since it was released on japan. cummmon baby speed up the clock!


----------



## ugly_rose (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(lurker @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> I'm going to play through the entire thing legit except when I get my Raykwanzaa (Shiny Rayquaza) and my Rainbow Brigade/Iro Iro Iro Dan (6 Arseus with different plates attached, all hardy nature, coloured to be RBY/GSC. The only attack they know is Metronome).


----------



## necrom (Apr 20, 2007)

bleh are european gamers totally screwed if it comes to import?
play-asia doesnt ship to europe :S.
i d love to import pokemon, does anybody have alternatives that do ship to european regions?


----------



## ImperialX (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(necrom @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> bleh are european gamers totally screwed if it comes to import?
> play-asia doesnt ship to europe :S.
> i d love to import pokemon, does anybody have alternatives that do ship to european regions?



You can check on eBay.


----------



## Nomearod (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(necrom @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> bleh are european gamers totally screwed if it comes to import?
> play-asia doesnt ship to europe :S.
> i d love to import pokemon, does anybody have alternatives that do ship to european regions?



VideoGamesPlus has it and sends with free shipping.

I have bought many games in this site and never had problems (Nintendogs, Metroid, Meteos, Kirby, Lumines, Wipeout Pure, etc, etc).


----------



## heliuscc (Apr 20, 2007)

If I could buy it in the shop in the UK I would but Ninty don't seem to care about europe...


----------



## Talvon (Apr 20, 2007)

Yeah, the delay is a bit excessive, gamefaqs still lists the EU date as TBA

Surely there can't be that much to change between the American and British version?


----------



## Xcursion (Apr 20, 2007)

They also have to translate it for other languages in Europe.


----------



## teonintyfive (Apr 20, 2007)

Still not out? Aw, cmon


----------



## HBK (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(teonintyfive @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> Still not out? Aw, cmon



This is getting tedious...


----------



## jerm27 (Apr 20, 2007)

SO TRUE...URGH


----------



## teonintyfive (Apr 20, 2007)

in the end I'll start spamming


----------



## rtype88 (Apr 20, 2007)

Cause that will make the wait go so much faster and won't get you banned in the least.


----------



## HBK (Apr 20, 2007)

53 pages and still no dump...


----------



## jaxxster (Apr 20, 2007)

It'll be here tuesday next week!


----------



## HBK (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(jaxxster @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> It'll be here tuesday next week!



How can you be sure?


----------



## jaxxster (Apr 20, 2007)

Well i can be sure it wont be coming anytime before sunday/monday.


----------



## HBK (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(jaxxster @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> Well i can be sure it wont be coming anytime before sunday/monday.



It may come.


----------



## Orc (Apr 20, 2007)

I hope we just skip the release altogether so I can get me some *PANEL DE PON*, SNK Vs. Capcom and Rubik's Cube love.


----------



## jaxxster (Apr 20, 2007)

I highly doubt it, If it was gunna come it would have done already, Don't forget these groups rely on people who work in shops to get games early. They could easily of got a copy already.


----------



## SkH (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(brutalboy @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> 53 pages and still no dump...


For me, it's *27*! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But *still*... I just thinked I see in the Homepage the *Pokémon*s...


----------



## HBK (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(jaxxster @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> I highly doubt it, If it was gunna come it would have done already, Don't forget these groups rely on people who work in shops to get games early. They could easily of got a copy already.



Most likely Sunday then. 

It's just a matter of time, because some shops have already started selling it, all we need is a dumper.


----------



## OSW (Apr 20, 2007)

this is pissing me off. i'm spending like 3 hours a day on gbatemp checking for pokemmon lol.


----------



## Orc (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(OSW @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> this is pissing me off. i'm spending like 3 hours a day on gbatemp checking for pokemmon lol.



Were you thinking about me during the 3 hour gap?


----------



## jerm27 (Apr 20, 2007)

OMG it better be out soon


----------



## toejam316 (Apr 20, 2007)

I made it all the way to page 12 before the temptation to make this post became too strong, thus:
OMFG THE 1 POST NUBS ARE COMING!
*toe* No, Someone from this forum isn't messing with you. I'm seriously new.


----------



## SkH (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(OSW @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> this is pissing me off. i'm spending like 3 hours a day on gbatemp checking for pokemmon lol.


Yeah, the *wait* can be *annoying*...


----------



## Mr.Dilf Sir (Apr 20, 2007)

PKMN Diamond and Pearl are released in EUR on June 1st 2007.

An alternative place to buy (where I have pre-ordered mine) is www.cd-wow.com for £20.49.

An just for another laugh....Pokemon Spoof


----------



## NTAuthority (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(Mr.Dilf @  Sir! said:


> PKMN Diamond and Pearl are released in EUR on June 1st 2007.



Jippee, that's in time for my birthday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Maybe I will even get a real cart then


----------



## superrob (Apr 20, 2007)

Year.... i dont want to wait for the EUR version.
I want it NOW


----------



## HBK (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(superrob @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> Year.... i dont want to wait for the EUR version.
> I want it NOW



Tell that to the dumpers.


----------



## jaxxster (Apr 20, 2007)

Maybe they dont wanna dump it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Maybe they think we should go out and buy it?


----------



## Apex (Apr 20, 2007)

This is causing supreme impatiences..


----------



## ambitous21 (Apr 20, 2007)

look guys.. all the releases are all out now.. check gamefaqs release list..
the only POSSIBLE games for 1014 and 1015 is Pokemon diamond and pearl.

the next game other than pokemon thats coming out is 
04/24  	SNK vs. Capcom Card Fighters DS
thats 4/24... 2 days later than pokemon.

so, hopefully.. the next time we see an update for a new release... that shall be POKEMON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Colesy (Apr 20, 2007)

Lads and Ladys

* NEWS FLASH *

Rumor has it that it is available on IRC and ICQ...I don't have IRC/ICQ...can someone check it out?


----------



## Mr.Dilf Sir (Apr 20, 2007)

I've also seen on a site where I used to get me ROM's from and someone on there said it's been leaked to ICQ


----------



## Apex (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(Colesy @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> Lads and Ladys
> 
> * NEWS FLASH *
> 
> Rumor has it that it is available on IRC and ICQ...I don't have IRC/ICQ...can someone check it out?




You trust shout box's too much...


----------



## teonintyfive (Apr 20, 2007)

Rumors suck.


----------



## ambitous21 (Apr 20, 2007)

i wont believe anything until i see it with my own eyes.


----------



## Intruder (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(ambitous21 @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> look guys.. all the releases are all out now.. check gamefaqs release list..
> the only POSSIBLE games for 1014 and 1015 is Pokemon diamond and pearl.
> 
> the next game other than pokemon thats coming out is
> ...


Actually...there is still Classic Action: Devilish which was supposed to hit stores yesterday...


----------



## teonintyfive (Apr 20, 2007)

Well, atleast half rumors do suck.
Like the irc one (lies)


----------



## antigirl (Apr 20, 2007)

how do u leek it to ICQ, if it got leaked it would go on servers also.
plsu we cant CHECK OUT ICQ, we dont know who has it


----------



## ambitous21 (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(Intruder @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> QUOTE(ambitous21 @ Apr 20 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > look guys.. all the releases are all out now.. check gamefaqs release list..
> ...


ahhh yes you're right.
i remember seeing that yesterday.
but anyhow.
it's either THAT or POKEMON.


----------



## Intruder (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(teonintyfive @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> Well, atleast half rumors do suck.
> Like the irc one (lies)
> 
> Well...they are fun...BUT STOP!!!We wnt the actual game...I can tell...I'm sick of rumors and getting ecxited every half an hour.
> ...


I'm always right my friend!!


----------



## s7r1k3r (Apr 20, 2007)

I hope today is the day.


----------



## SkH (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(s7r1k3r @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> I hope today is the day.


*Yeah*, I *too*!


----------



## teonintyfive (Apr 20, 2007)

Days? Intruder, I think you mean months.


----------



## rtype88 (Apr 20, 2007)

Apparently the encrytion that appeared in toondoku has reared its head in Pokemon.



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> lol, these nothing wrong with canadians. its not the fact that they dont want to dump it. its the fact that they cant dump it like a regular game.
> 
> my friend said he already tried, but he said he tried the same way he did with new super mario bros, and he said he couldnt play it on his r4.
> 
> ...


----------



## poloman (Apr 20, 2007)

nice one Mr.Dilf, Sir! - just ordered it too - couldnt find anywhere else to order from and then cd wow popped up!


----------



## Intruder (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(teonintyfive @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> Days? Intruder, I think you mean months.



Nah...maybe weeks...Two months top...
I don't think I will be more patient...


----------



## Duke_Jay (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(teonintyfive @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> Days? Intruder, I think you mean months.


I cant wait that long


----------



## rtype88 (Apr 20, 2007)

For a high profile game like pokemon there will be competition between dumpers to see who gets the first clean dump of it.


I'd say a week tops.


----------



## Intruder (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(Duke_Jay @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> QUOTE(teonintyfive @ Apr 20 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Days? Intruder, I think you mean months.
> ...


lol!!
We were talking about how long my addiction to pokemon diamond is going to last


----------



## Duke_Jay (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(Intruder @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Duke_Jay @ Apr 20 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(teonintyfive @ Apr 20 2007 said:
> ...


Lmao


----------



## teonintyfive (Apr 20, 2007)

Damn me I'm gettin pearl


----------



## Xeronage (Apr 20, 2007)

Oh my god, It's dumped, I just got it off a torrent and am playing it right now =D.















(no, not really)


----------



## teonintyfive (Apr 20, 2007)

Lies!


----------



## Duke_Jay (Apr 20, 2007)

Pokemon Diamond is released long ago dudes -.-'
No its not a lie


----------



## NTAuthority (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(Duke_Jay @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> Pokemon Diamond is released long ago dudes -.-'
> No its not a lie



You mean Kentai Denjuu Telefang, or something like that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Or the Japanese version...


----------



## Duke_Jay (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(NTAuthority @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Duke_Jay @ Apr 20 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Pokemon Diamond is released long ago dudes -.-'
> ...


No the hacked GBC version


----------



## rice151 (Apr 20, 2007)

i'm going to laff if we finish this game within the week and have nothing to do with it.


----------



## NTAuthority (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(Duke_Jay @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> QUOTE(NTAuthority @ Apr 20 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Duke_Jay @ Apr 20 2007 said:
> ...



That's a hack of Kentai Denjuu Telefang.


----------



## science (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(rice151 @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> i'm going to laff if we finish this game within the week and have nothing to do with it.



Not my Pokemons!


----------



## bullyfish (Apr 20, 2007)

How long does it actually take to dump a rom?


----------



## rejin (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(seja_8 @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> QUOTE(rice151 @ Apr 20 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > i'm going to laff if we finish this game within the week and have nothing to do with it.
> ...








yeah but if u want to play wi-fi then u need more then one week for it


----------



## miniCooperS (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(bullyfish @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> How long does it actually take to dump a rom?


It actually takes longer everytime you ask.


----------



## teonintyfive (Apr 20, 2007)

I'm bored.


----------



## Intruder (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(rice151 @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> i'm going to laff if we finish this game within the week and have nothing to do with it.


I'm going to cry


----------



## CockroachMan (Apr 20, 2007)

I'm checking it every damn minute.. but it's most because I have nothing to do at work..


----------



## erix (Apr 20, 2007)

I think that internet's gonna blow up when they release pokemon


----------



## teonintyfive (Apr 20, 2007)

Ze tubes shall be broken


----------



## jaxxster (Apr 20, 2007)

This place will be flooded for a week. I think the mods need to make this place go on LOCKDOWN! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 No topics posted for a good week


----------



## DarkCrudus (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(darkcrudus @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> every day i wake up and go to school, in 3rd hr im in graphics and i automatically get here, in hopes it will be dumped that dayÂ



guess where i am xD


----------



## Licht (Apr 20, 2007)

3 days connected to this forum and the IRC channel and nothing... this is sick... I should be working.


----------



## Opium (Apr 20, 2007)

^I didn't make it. Not sure if it's been posted yet or not. Quite frankly this topic is too big for it's own good


----------



## ceraphis (Apr 20, 2007)

Guys I went to Target, and to my surprise when I asked them if they had pokemans they did, and I bought a copy of diamond!

Anyway, I've been waiting just like all of you for this dang game. I have a classic supercard CF, M3 miniSD, G6 lite, Supercard microSD.....but I've never dumped a game before. Anybody know how I'm supposed to do that? It'd be cool to be one of those -iND releases.

Edit: I shoiuld mention that I have school today so if yall don't wanna wait for me, you'll have to be pretty quick in tellin me what to do


----------



## DarkCrudus (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(ceraphis @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> Guys I went to Target, and to my surprise when I asked them if they had pokemans they did, and I bought a copy of diamond!
> 
> Anyway, I've been waiting just like all of you for this dang game. I have a classic supercard CF, M3 miniSD, G6 lite, Supercard microSD.....but I've never dumped a game before. Anybody know how I'm supposed to do that? It'd be cool to be one of those -iND releases.



dude thats sweet, to bad idk how to dump a game =(


----------



## Opium (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(ceraphis @ Apr 21 2007 said:


> Guys I went to Target, and to my surprise when I asked them if they had pokemans they did, and I bought a copy of diamond!
> 
> Anyway, I've been waiting just like all of you for this dang game. I have a classic supercard CF, M3 miniSD, G6 lite, Supercard microSD.....but I've never dumped a game before. Anybody know how I'm supposed to do that? It'd be cool to be one of those -iND releases.



I'm not entirely sure with that equipment but I know there is a dumper for the M3. I'm just not sure if it works with the miniSD version or not. It's possible.


----------



## teonintyfive (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(Opium @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> ^I didn't make it. Not sure if it's been posted yet or not. Quite frankly this topic is too big for it's own good


Yeah, It's been posted in another forum.
True anyways


----------



## teonintyfive (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(Opium @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> QUOTE(ceraphis @ Apr 21 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Guys I went to Target, and to my surprise when I asked them if they had pokemans they did, and I bought a copy of diamond!
> ...


The M3 Dumper works on G6


----------



## myclock (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(ceraphis @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> Guys I went to Target, and to my surprise when I asked them if they had pokemans they did, and I bought a copy of diamond!
> 
> Anyway, I've been waiting just like all of you for this dang game. I have a classic supercard CF, M3 miniSD, G6 lite, Supercard microSD.....but I've never dumped a game before. Anybody know how I'm supposed to do that? It'd be cool to be one of those -iND releases.
> 
> Edit: I shoiuld mention that I have school today so if yall don't wanna wait for me, you'll have to be pretty quick in tellin me what to do



aww that sucks. you know theres a thing called sharing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i still on school holidays so i can play a few days of pokemon straight


----------



## erix (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(ceraphis @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> Guys I went to Target, and to my surprise when I asked them if they had pokemans they did, and I bought a copy of diamond!
> 
> Anyway, I've been waiting just like all of you for this dang game. I have a classic supercard CF, M3 miniSD, G6 lite, Supercard microSD.....but I've never dumped a game before. Anybody know how I'm supposed to do that? It'd be cool to be one of those -iND releases.
> 
> Edit: I shoiuld mention that I have school today so if yall don't wanna wait for me, you'll have to be pretty quick in tellin me what to do



Here's a guide :

http://www.dualscene.net/viewpage.php?page_id=40

edit: I noticed that dumper link on dualscene isn't working so here's a mirror http://www.zshare.net/download/dumper-rar.html


good luck !


----------



## Rienaldinho (Apr 20, 2007)

wow please dump this game, I imported the Japanese, but I want to play the US version really bad


----------



## DarkCrudus (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(ceraphis @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> Guys I went to Target, and to my surprise when I asked them if they had pokemans they did, and I bought a copy of diamond!
> 
> Anyway, I've been waiting just like all of you for this dang game. I have a classic supercard CF, M3 miniSD, G6 lite, Supercard microSD.....but I've never dumped a game before. Anybody know how I'm supposed to do that? It'd be cool to be one of those -iND releases.
> 
> Edit: I shoiuld mention that I have school today so if yall don't wanna wait for me, you'll have to be pretty quick in tellin me what to do



here's a guide for the m3
http://www.dualscene.net/viewpage.php?page_id=40


----------



## DarkCrudus (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(erix @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> QUOTE(ceraphis @ Apr 20 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Guys I went to Target, and to my surprise when I asked them if they had pokemans they did, and I bought a copy of diamond!
> ...



xD wow we both did sorta the same thing


----------



## ceraphis (Apr 20, 2007)

I'll try the dumper out but I have to leave in like a half an hour so I don't know if I'll be able to figure it out by then. 

lol I didnt mean I was already at school today I still have yet to leave for my college classes.

What should I test a dump on to be sure that that its not a bad dump?


----------



## erix (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(darkcrudus @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> xD wow we both did sorta the same thingÂ



Yeah 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just remembered that I've seen this guide somewhere before and...


----------



## HBK (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(Rienaldinho @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> wow please dump this game, I imported the Japanese, but I want to play the US version really bad



Make it double! If you have the game, please dump it ASAP!


----------



## ceraphis (Apr 20, 2007)

(Sorry for double post, but people refresh and reply so much in this thread I'm afraid people won't read the edits!)

What does that dumper.rar work with, all the cards i listed or just one?

And dumping doesn't screw up like wifi/trading/battle revolution or something because everyone would be using my copy would it??


----------



## CockroachMan (Apr 20, 2007)

Well.. if the game is already being sold... the dump ought to be released anytime today.. hopefully it should be out by the time I get home from college.. 
TONIGHT WE DINE IN HE..i mean.. WE PLAY POKEMON!


----------



## HBK (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(ceraphis @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> I'll try the dumper out but I have to leave in like a half an hour so I don't know if I'll be able to figure it out by then.
> 
> lol I didnt mean I was already at school today I still have yet to leave for my college classes.
> 
> What should I test a dump on to be sure that that its not a bad dump?



Test it on a SLOT 1 card such as R4, M3 or DS-X 'cos they support clean roms.


----------



## DarkCrudus (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(ceraphis @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> I'll try the dumper out but I have to leave in like a half an hour so I don't know if I'll be able to figure it out by then.
> 
> lol I didnt mean I was already at school today I still have yet to leave for my college classes.
> 
> What should I test a dump on to be sure that that its not a bad dump?



you can test the dump on any of them, the one you normally use is wat i would do, u just have to patch it like the other roms using ur patcher program


----------



## DarkCrudus (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(erix @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> QUOTE(darkcrudus @ Apr 20 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > xD wow we both did sorta the same thingÂ
> ...



i just randomly looked up m3 dumper and got that  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i just really want it to be dumped, and if this guy dumps it, he is gonna be like a god


----------



## HBK (Apr 20, 2007)

...Good luck!


----------



## Rienaldinho (Apr 20, 2007)

I don't think, the trading etc on your game would get hurt, because the wifi code you get is decided bij your wifi connection I think.. not really sure though.. but I think it works that way..


----------



## HBK (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(ceraphis @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> (Sorry for double post, but people refresh and reply so much in this thread I'm afraid people won't read the edits!)
> 
> What does that dumper.rar work with, all the cards i listed or just one?
> 
> And dumping doesn't screw up like wifi/trading/battle revolution or something because everyone would be using my copy would it??



Nope, don't worry, each trainer is assigned an *AUTOMATIC ID Nº* so it'll be all different.


----------



## thesweguy (Apr 20, 2007)

93 peoples reading this topic right now o.O


----------



## erix (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(ceraphis @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> (Sorry for double post, but people refresh and reply so much in this thread I'm afraid people won't read the edits!)
> 
> What does that dumper.rar work with, all the cards i listed or just one?
> 
> And dumping doesn't screw up like wifi/trading/battle revolution or something because everyone would be using my copy would it??



Dumper.rar is for M3 (mirror for the link on dualscene which doesn't work) Maybe it works with G6 but I dunno.

About wifi , I guess not , because everyone would have different friendcodes anyway.


----------



## celentt (Apr 20, 2007)

pppppppppppppppppppp pokemonnnn


----------



## HBK (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(erix @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> QUOTE(ceraphis @ Apr 20 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > (Sorry for double post, but people refresh and reply so much in this thread I'm afraid people won't read the edits!)
> ...



Correct!


----------



## iamwhoiam (Apr 20, 2007)

*poke*-your-*mom*


----------



## sam1 (Apr 20, 2007)

i can almost taste it its that close arrrrrrggggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



D:


----------



## HBK (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(sam1 @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> i can almost taste it its that close arrrrrrggggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, but it's coming...sooner or later. Just hang on!


----------



## DarkCrudus (Apr 20, 2007)

its almost time to play 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ya know, everyone here should exchange friend codes with each other when they get it =P


----------



## ceraphis (Apr 20, 2007)

eeesh I don't know whether I'll be able to follow that guide fast enough to get it done before I leave guys.... :-/ I'll try my best I suppose

What the heck is an automatic ID #

I don't have a slot 1 card yet...so is it a problem if the rom isnt "clean patched"?

How am I supposed to get pokemans and the passme to work at the same time, is it written in that guide?

The zshare thing didnt take me to a download of the dumper.rar for some reason, it just took me to an advertisement. does anyone have an other link???? I'm doin my best guys, i need the info quick before I leave!

also stop with the PMs!!!!....I didnt realize how many people are salivating for this thing, am I the only one who has it? Where are all the canadians anyway?


----------



## erix (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(erix @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> Dumper.rar is for M3 (mirror for the link on dualscene which doesn't work) Maybe it works with G6 but I dunno.



Just noticed that one guy on dualscene said dumper worked with G6.

This is madness !


----------



## sam1 (Apr 20, 2007)

im kicking wildley in the air cant stay still


----------



## DarkCrudus (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(ceraphis @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> eeesh I don't know whether I'll be able to follow that guide fast enough to get it done before I leave guys.... :-/ I'll try my best I suppose
> 
> What the heck is an automatic ID #
> 
> ...



it doesnt mater if you dont have a slot 1 card, just patch it with one of your other cards when you dump it


----------



## iamwhoiam (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(brutalboy @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> QUOTE(sam1 @ Apr 20 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > i can almost taste it its that close arrrrrrggggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> ...




You guys sound like you should get a room together... for oral sex.


----------



## Rienaldinho (Apr 20, 2007)

http://www.sendspace.com/file/bsamtg

here the dumper from z-share I put it on sendspace for you..


----------



## celentt (Apr 20, 2007)

assuming he dumps it, how will we share it?


----------



## sam1 (Apr 20, 2007)

lol


----------



## TeraFractal (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(ceraphis @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> eeesh I don't know whether I'll be able to follow that guide fast enough to get it done before I leave guys.... :-/ I'll try my best I suppose
> 
> What the heck is an automatic ID #
> 
> ...




don't think you can dump with a passme in at the same time

I believe your DS has to be flashed.. so I guess we should wait for somebody else to dump this :\

how sad

oh yeah.. FIRST POST! hopefully it was helpful

and hey guys!


----------



## Rienaldinho (Apr 20, 2007)

use sendspace, or megaupload or something..


----------



## HBK (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(ceraphis @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> eeesh I don't know whether I'll be able to follow that guide fast enough to get it done before I leave guys.... :-/ I'll try my best I suppose
> 
> What the heck is an automatic ID #
> 
> ...



I'll try to explain.

Automatic ID is your trainer id card number in the Pokemon game. Friend Codes work the same way.

Yes, when you upload it to the net (after you succesfully dump it!, we hope)  it's a clean rom. To play it on the older flashcards you need to patch it with your manufacturer (G6) rom patcher, etc.

After you boot, take out the passme i suppose. I mean, the passme is to bypass the offical game screen. Once your into the G6 OS, you don't need a passme until you turn off the ds.


----------



## Intruder (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(celentt @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> assuming he dumps it, how will we share it?


He will upload it somewhere ( e.g rapidshare ) and send a couple PM's.Then,the ones with the PM's should send the link to the others... Simple eh?


----------



## erix (Apr 20, 2007)

* 100 User(s) are reading this topic*

o______________O


----------



## teonintyfive (Apr 20, 2007)

100 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
The guests are registering at this moment


----------



## sam1 (Apr 20, 2007)

100 users wahtching arrggghhhhhhhhh servers are fucked


----------



## pottageb (Apr 20, 2007)

this guy wont dump it.


----------



## sam1 (Apr 20, 2007)

haha all at the same time


----------



## DarkCrudus (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(pottageb @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> this guy wont dump it.



you dont know that


----------



## HBK (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(erix @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> * 100 User(s) are reading this topic*
> 
> o______________O



I tell you, this is *MADNESS!* 

I personally have never been so excited nor in a thread with so many posts p/minute and viewers!!!


----------



## sam1 (Apr 20, 2007)

well lets start praying


----------



## ccockerill (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(darkcrudus @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> QUOTE(pottageb @ Apr 20 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > this guy wont dump it.
> ...



Well, this is his first dump ever, and people have tried to dump it already, but failed, I doubt he will be able to do it.


----------



## TeraFractal (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(brutalboy @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> QUOTE(erix @ Apr 20 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > * 100 User(s) are reading this topic*
> ...




This isn't madness...


THIS IS POKEMON!!!!!!!!


*done with 300 reference*


----------



## HBK (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(ccockerill @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> QUOTE(darkcrudus @ Apr 20 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(pottageb @ Apr 20 2007 said:
> ...



Ever heard of beginners luck? Well, pray for it.


----------



## erix (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(sam1 @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> haha all at the same time



oh yeah that was a good one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think this is one of the weirdest threads ever...
and obviously it's about pokemons


----------



## sam1 (Apr 20, 2007)

900+ posts omfg ********************************************************************************
** every one swear there heads of and hope the mods arent whatching


----------



## ccockerill (Apr 20, 2007)

The guy trying to dump should totally skip class.


----------



## celentt (Apr 20, 2007)

it's rather odd for this game to be undumped... maybe there is some form of protection


----------



## HBK (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(ccockerill @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> The guy trying to dump should totally skip class.



LOLZ, yeah.


----------



## Duke_Jay (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(celentt @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> it's rather odd for this game to be undumped... maybe there is some form of protection


There is


----------



## sam1 (Apr 20, 2007)

is it done yet 
P.S get more people from differnt forums to raise the susspence 
PLZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## Awdofgum (Apr 20, 2007)

AHHHHHHH!
I have to refresh every second!


----------



## TeraFractal (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(ccockerill @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> The guy trying to dump should totally skip class.




yeah totally... just explain to his parents

"No mom, I can't go to class today.. I have an important dump to attend to."

or if he actually wants to get away with it

"I dont' feel too good and i really have to dump"


----------



## erix (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(celentt @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> it's rather odd for this game to be undumped... maybe there is some form of protection



I doubt that ... I mean what could  nintendo come up with ? JPN version was dumped without problems.


----------



## Xeronage (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(Duke_Jay @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> QUOTE(celentt @ Apr 20 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > it's rather odd for this game to be undumped... maybe there is some form of protection
> ...



Not believing that until official confirmation, the JAP version didn't have any.


----------



## HBK (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(awdofgum @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> AHHHHHHH!
> I have to refresh every second!



Eruption in five minutes.


----------



## AFKboy (Apr 20, 2007)

hurry I wanna catch em all


----------



## animalsex (Apr 20, 2007)

thats only if he is in high school


----------



## sam1 (Apr 20, 2007)

hey awdofgum i got u up off ur arse switching forums didnt I
common more people


----------



## WhateverDude (Apr 20, 2007)

I can totally see a person who never dumped a ROM before succeeding on performing a clean dump on a new game with a new copy protection scheme by using software that can't factor that into consideration...

...yeah, right.


----------



## Xeronage (Apr 20, 2007)

I refreshed twice, and got 5 new posts each time... wow.


----------



## Intruder (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(TeraFractal @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> QUOTE(ccockerill @ Apr 20 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > The guy trying to dump should totally skip class.
> ...











 Nice!!


----------



## sam1 (Apr 20, 2007)

this is almost like an orgasm


----------



## HBK (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(WhateverDude @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> I can totally see a person who never dumped a ROM before succeeding on performing a clean dump on a new game with a new copy protection scheme by using software that can't factor that into consideration...
> 
> ...yeah, right.



It is possible.


----------



## Awdofgum (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(sam1 @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> hey awdofgum i got u up off ur arse switching forums didnt I
> common more people


Actually M3-forum.net isn't working for me right now.


----------



## teonintyfive (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(brutalboy @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> QUOTE(erix @ Apr 20 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > * 100 User(s) are reading this topic*
> ...


Once again, THIS IS GBATEMP!


----------



## haveasafeday (Apr 20, 2007)

I can't keep up with reading this


----------



## Xeronage (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(Intruder @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> QUOTE(TeraFractal @ Apr 20 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(ccockerill @ Apr 20 2007 said:
> ...




Or perhaps his mom is aware of ZE POKEMANS and dumping.. and will let him?

Doubt it...


----------



## ambitous21 (Apr 20, 2007)

GBATEMP EXPLOSION! LOL


----------



## Xeronage (Apr 20, 2007)

> 99 User(s) are reading this topic (7 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)


----------



## sam1 (Apr 20, 2007)

LOL LOL LOL  LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL


----------



## HBK (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(ambitous21 @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> GBATEMP EXPLOSION! LOL



If he dumps it successfully, ze servers will break.


----------



## ambitous21 (Apr 20, 2007)

8 posts all in 3:07 minute... wow
after i post i saw 7 new posts before mine


----------



## ceraphis (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(Intruder @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> QUOTE(celentt @ Apr 20 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > assuming he dumps it, how will we share it?
> ...



Although this method of, ahem, distributing assuming it works might work, can I get a confirmation from a mod on what to do or not to do to keep in compliance with the rules of the site? Don't wanna piss off costello or dirtie or shaun i suppose.

I did finally get the dumper.rar, and I'm gonna print out the directions so I can figure out how to do it during class.

Yea...sorry guys but Its gonna have to wait a little longer while I unfortunately have to further my college studies...can you believe I have to drive for like 45 minutes both ways just to take a quiz?

Two last Qs, how certain are you guys about the wifi/friend ID thing not screwing me over? And uhh...since the dumper works on M3 and G6, which is better to use it on to ensure a good dump? I know the G6 has proprietary ram is a miniSD a better deal? Am I risking my precious G6 if I dump on it? Do I need DLDI or something to make sure it works? Should I try both methods and check if either/both work? Is there anything that works on Supercard that should work too, just so I have options?
What firmwares should I be on to test these out before I upload somewhere? Is there a specific card that I have that works the best with the (J) rom, should I use that? What method should I use to make sure its a clean working dump before I do whatever? What options in SC, G6 and M3 should I use, is there an optimum setting for the (J) rom for all these that would give me the best results? What pokemon should my girlfriend choose while I'm at class, considering she's never played it before? Does anybody know if the strategy guide is available yet for her? Does the penguin suck, I want to choose the penguin I love penguins, but I heard he sucks...

lol sorry for the amazing amount of questions I just wanna do this right and I'm like about to run out the door.


----------



## Awdofgum (Apr 20, 2007)

Stop posting!
Only the Dumper can post now!


----------



## celentt (Apr 20, 2007)

at this posting rate, he'd say something and we'd totally miss the post 2 pages back


----------



## erix (Apr 20, 2007)

This is .... crazy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




There are so much people posting here that almost every time when I post something there is another post with the same info posted in the same time.


----------



## ambitous21 (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(Xeronage @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> > 99 User(s) are reading this topic (7 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)


guys let make it 100!!!!
then i will shift+printscreen and copy it down..
this will be a landmark in gbatemp history!


----------



## WhateverDude (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(brutalboy @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> QUOTE(WhateverDude @ Apr 20 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I can totally see a person who never dumped a ROM before succeeding on performing a clean dump on a new game with a new copy protection scheme by using software that can't factor that into consideration...
> ...


Why would a person that doesn't have a clue about what a clean ROM is succeed where others that tried to do the same failed? 

Of course, unless the game has no copy protection at all (like the J release) and it's just everyone that tried to dump it that is highly incompetent... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What the hell are the pros doing? One would think that people from the scene would want to rush and dump this one for massive street credz.


----------



## sam1 (Apr 20, 2007)

speak allmighty dumper  

LOL that sounded so wrong haha


----------



## HBK (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(ceraphis @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Intruder @ Apr 20 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(celentt @ Apr 20 2007 said:
> ...



GET ZE PENGUIN!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ahem, I am quite certain the WIFI thing won't screw you over. But I'm sorry, with the others Q's I can't help you - just wish you good luck!


----------



## TeraFractal (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(Xeronage @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Intruder @ Apr 20 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(TeraFractal @ Apr 20 2007 said:
> ...



yeah i'm pretty sure his mom is going to be like 

"now i know you have class... but I ALSO know you're trying to rip that game and illegaly distribute it across the internet to hundreds of pirates waiting to get their grubby little hands on it without having to pay.... buuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuut.... what the hay. Screw class, it's POKEMANZ TIME!"


----------



## Awdofgum (Apr 20, 2007)

He has page 63


----------



## sam1 (Apr 20, 2007)

101 yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh whooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhoooooooooooooooo


----------



## celentt (Apr 20, 2007)

if you were a group of dumpers, wouldn't you want to race others to the dump? ... somehow this isn't happening yet


----------



## Xeronage (Apr 20, 2007)

@ Amazing Dumper Guy

No, all games are identical, and will not hurt your WIFI in anyway (Hell, look at all other dumped games.. those worked fine?)

I'm sure, because it would be HIGHLY Impractical to make a copy with small changes every time.


----------



## HBK (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(TeraFractal @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Xeronage @ Apr 20 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Intruder @ Apr 20 2007 said:
> ...


----------



## ambitous21 (Apr 20, 2007)

at least we're working on getting the dump!
thats the spirit!
we're one step closer to finding out the mystery !


----------



## celentt (Apr 20, 2007)

dumping a rom will in no way screw up your multiplayer game because it is not tied to your cart, every cart uses the NDS to generate a unique identity


----------



## sam1 (Apr 20, 2007)

it went up to 101 every1
lets make the 1000th post the link just to celebrate


----------



## rikrik (Apr 20, 2007)

c'mon dump it


----------



## Intruder (Apr 20, 2007)

How long does your class last? Just to know...


----------



## jabran200 (Apr 20, 2007)

Man i hope it's dumped tonight, if it is i'm playing it to the late hours of the night lol.


----------



## erix (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(ceraphis @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Intruder @ Apr 20 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(celentt @ Apr 20 2007 said:
> ...



1)Beacuse friendcode is partially generated according to hardware, I mean DS.
2)I dunno if you risk sth cause I've dumped any game.
3)I doubt about dldi because it wasnt available when the dumper was released.
4)For me , you don't even have to test the rom. Let's leave that one to luck ...

BTW. Peungin rocks XD

PS. We are approaching #1000 post + there are often +100 people watching this thred ...


----------



## ambitous21 (Apr 20, 2007)

this thread just took a dump in the face of the shoutbox just created


----------



## Ajax1986 (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(sam1 @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> it went up to 101 every1
> lets make the 1000th post the link just to celebrate



thats quite an opportunistic thought if you ask me


----------



## rikrik (Apr 20, 2007)

How will this get shared lol? cuz much people spamming so we might even miss the link if its just posted here..


----------



## HBK (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(Ajax1986 @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> QUOTE(sam1 @ Apr 20 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > it went up to 101 every1
> ...



104 users now!


----------



## bullyfish (Apr 20, 2007)

Its been dumped in the topic list for the last 5 minutes, but with you all sitting in this topic and spamming F5, you've missed it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Heh, joking, but imagine if that actually was true!


----------



## Wolfsclaw (Apr 20, 2007)

wtf? last time i checked this thread was yesterday and it had like 10 pages now it got 64!? get a life guys


----------



## HBK (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(rikrik @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> How will this get shared lol? cuz much people spamming so we might even miss the link if its just posted here..



There will be LYK 50011101010 topics on it.


----------



## Intruder (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(rikrik @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> How will this get shared lol? cuz much people spamming so we might even miss the link if its just posted here..


It will NOT be posted here.It is AGAINST the rules...


----------



## rikrik (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(Intruder @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> QUOTE(rikrik @ Apr 20 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > How will this get shared lol? cuz much people spamming so we might even miss the link if its just posted here..
> ...



o sorry..  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 then will it get shared?


----------



## haveasafeday (Apr 20, 2007)

This is the most confusing post I have ever seen on a forum. ever.


----------



## HBK (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(rikrik @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Intruder @ Apr 20 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(rikrik @ Apr 20 2007 said:
> ...



Let's concentrate at one thing at a time.


----------



## Xeronage (Apr 20, 2007)

I doubt anyone will listen to those rules, ITS ZE POKEMANS!


----------



## erix (Apr 20, 2007)

This is our smallest problem right now ...


----------



## Intruder (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(rikrik @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Intruder @ Apr 20 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(rikrik @ Apr 20 2007 said:
> ...


Like this --->  http://gbatemp.net/index.php?act=findpost&pid=628218


----------



## teonintyfive (Apr 20, 2007)

I can tell the dumper a place to post it.


----------



## Ajax1986 (Apr 20, 2007)

hey something else... what will be the number Diamond and Pearl are going to have? i mean like 0577, which the japanese version of Pearl had.


----------



## bullyfish (Apr 20, 2007)

Is he actually dumping Diamond or Pearl right now?


----------



## jaxxster (Apr 20, 2007)

good luck dumping it. If he dumped it, im sure he'll let us know its been successful then people will tell him where to post it.


----------



## rikrik (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(Intruder @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> QUOTE(rikrik @ Apr 20 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Intruder @ Apr 20 2007 said:
> ...



What if people stop sending pm's .. and just keep it for theirselves? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and how do you guys know wich people to pm? (or do you just check the members reading this topic thing? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## teonintyfive (Apr 20, 2007)

It was released that back!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Well, it should be 1004-1005 (diamond)


----------



## HBK (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(Ajax1986 @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> hey something else... what will be the number Diamond and Pearl are going to have? i mean like 0577, which the japanese version of Pearl had.



1014 I think...


----------



## Intruder (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(Ajax1986 @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> hey something else... what will be the number Diamond and Pearl are going to have? i mean like 0577, which the japanese version of Pearl had.


Probably 1014&1015 or 1015&1016


----------



## ambitous21 (Apr 20, 2007)

this thread is loading very slowly on my comp now lol


----------



## SeanoRLY? (Apr 20, 2007)

/me waits patiently for Diamond dump


----------



## teonintyfive (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(brutalboy @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Ajax1986 @ Apr 20 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > hey something else... what will be the number Diamond and Pearl are going to have? i mean like 0577, which the japanese version of Pearl had.
> ...


According to G-Online, rom 114 is Lunar - Dragon Song (USA)


----------



## Ajax1986 (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(teonintyfive @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> It was released that back!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hmm this is 1005: D.Gray-Man: Kami no Shitotachi


----------



## HBK (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(SeanoRLY? @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> /me waits patiently for Diamond dump



Just another manic thread...


----------



## erix (Apr 20, 2007)

Is everthing became so slow or is it just me ? 
Me better go easy or gbatemp will shut down or something


----------



## sam1 (Apr 20, 2007)

102 people on this forum


----------



## teonintyfive (Apr 20, 2007)

90 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
the users started falling down


----------



## HBK (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(teonintyfive @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> QUOTE(brutalboy @ Apr 20 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Ajax1986 @ Apr 20 2007 said:
> ...



Yeah, I meant 1014.


----------



## jaxxster (Apr 20, 2007)

if this gets dumped then i doubt it will be numbered because its not technically a scene release unless it gets counted as a iND release.


----------



## teonintyfive (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(sam1 @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> 102 people on this forum
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Image broke.
You don't hotlink to rapidshare!


----------



## ambitous21 (Apr 20, 2007)

gbatemp servers are nearing its limits, thats why its slowing down lol


----------



## teonintyfive (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(jaxxster @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> if this gets dumped then i doubt it will be numbered because its not technically a scene release unless it gets counted as a iND release.


Yeah, but he can make some kind of group o' his


----------



## thesweguy (Apr 20, 2007)

didn't he say that he would do it under class?


----------



## Ryoku (Apr 20, 2007)

Seems too good to be true.

So it probably isn't.


----------



## HBK (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(thesweguy @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> didn't he say that he would do it under class?



Yup.


----------



## WhateverDude (Apr 20, 2007)

Do you all mind stop giving crappy advice? Jeez.



QUOTE(ceraphis @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> Two last Qs, how certain are you guys about the wifi/friend ID thing not screwing me over?
> My post is going to become redundant by the time I finish writing it, but no, your friend code takes your DS's ID into consideration. Which is why your friend code changes if you use a different DS. Hell, just look at all the other games that were dumped and have Wifi.
> 
> 
> ...


There was an application that checked for potentially bad dumps, but with the search feature on the forums being so slow right now, I can't find it.

I don't know what you mean by "settings", but please don't run a dumped ROM through your cart's ROM patcher or anything... Just copy it off the cart and upload it. That's what it's called a "clean dump".


----------



## erix (Apr 20, 2007)

i think he said he would print everything out and figure it out under class.


----------



## pottageb (Apr 20, 2007)

20 quid says it wont be dumped by this guy


----------



## Wuschmaster (Apr 20, 2007)

so where is it


----------



## ambitous21 (Apr 20, 2007)

i want post # 1000 !!!!!!!!


----------



## teonintyfive (Apr 20, 2007)

I are bored


----------



## HBK (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(ambitous21 @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> i want post # 1000 !!!!!!!!



It's coming!


----------



## pottageb (Apr 20, 2007)

i wanna be 1000!


----------



## HBK (Apr 20, 2007)

C'mon!


----------



## HBK (Apr 20, 2007)

No, LOLZ!


----------



## pottageb (Apr 20, 2007)

1000


----------



## ambitous21 (Apr 20, 2007)

#1000 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Xeronage (Apr 20, 2007)

And here is 1000

DAMN! 1002


----------



## AeroScap (Apr 20, 2007)

Meeee!


----------



## celentt (Apr 20, 2007)

i think the tension has broken


----------



## HBK (Apr 20, 2007)

ME JOI!


----------



## teonintyfive (Apr 20, 2007)

lol fail @ ambitious


----------



## haveasafeday (Apr 20, 2007)

Bleh!


----------



## pottageb (Apr 20, 2007)

pwnt


----------



## Keso_77 (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(thesweguy @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> didn't he say that he would do it under class?



Don't think he will release it under Class as they are an oldschool lesbo group only.


----------



## HBK (Apr 20, 2007)

LOL, got post 999.


----------



## ambitous21 (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(pottageb @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> 1000


----------



## Nega (Apr 20, 2007)

Unfortunately, He Probably wont Be able to Dump it in time, so we will end up waiting a few more hours until he gets back from classes before we see anything.


----------



## erix (Apr 20, 2007)

It's all happening too fast XD 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Is it the biggest topic on gbatemp ever ?


----------



## HBK (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(Nega @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> Unfortunately, He Probably wont Be able to Dump it in time, so we will end up waiting a few more hours until he gets back from classes before we see anything.



Yeah, I guess....


----------



## celentt (Apr 20, 2007)

was exciting while it lasted


----------



## HBK (Apr 20, 2007)

Oh, gawd, my laptop needs charging.


----------



## Awdofgum (Apr 20, 2007)

Enough With The SPAMMING!!!
Only post valuabe information!


----------



## bullyfish (Apr 20, 2007)

Just plug it into the mains


----------



## thisUsernameIScr (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(awdofgum @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> Enough With The SPAMMING!!!
> Only post valuabe information!








This valuable enough for ya?


----------



## teonintyfive (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(awdofgum @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> Enough With The SPAMMING!!!
> Only post valuabe information!


We're spamming to get over time


----------



## haveasafeday (Apr 20, 2007)

That is the most disgusting thing i have ever seen


----------



## HBK (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(bullyfish @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> Just plug it into the mains



Yeah, lol.


----------



## thesweguy (Apr 20, 2007)

O M G !!!!!!!!!!!!

THAT WAS DISGUSTING!!!  DAMN YOU thisUsernameIScrazy


----------



## ambitous21 (Apr 20, 2007)

oh snaps


----------



## bullyfish (Apr 20, 2007)

thisusernameiscrazy - i saLUEte you


----------



## haveasafeday (Apr 20, 2007)

The posts will slow now while everybody pukes


----------



## ambitous21 (Apr 20, 2007)

MODSSSSSSSS


----------



## dark_sol (Apr 20, 2007)

Unless I am missing something, you guys are forgeting about the supposed protection.


----------



## Wolfsclaw (Apr 20, 2007)

100 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users) again


----------



## HBK (Apr 20, 2007)

Already called'em.


----------



## thisUsernameIScr (Apr 20, 2007)

Lol have fun waiting for the non-existant dump from some guy that trolled you awesomely. Lol in class.


----------



## Xeronage (Apr 20, 2007)

OH HOLY MOTHERFUCKING SHIT.. GET RID OF THAT IMAGE


----------



## HBK (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(dark_sol @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> Unless I am missing something, you guys are forgeting about the supposed protection.



Correct, doesn't mean it exists.


----------



## erix (Apr 20, 2007)

Oh my God ! Delete this picture immediately. What kind of men are you ?


----------



## teonintyfive (Apr 20, 2007)

I reported the dude who put the shockers.


----------



## ambitous21 (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(thisUsernameIScrazy @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> Lol have fun waiting for the non-existant dump from some guy that trolled you awesomely. Lol in class.


have fun in banned-land


----------



## teonintyfive (Apr 20, 2007)

I almost puked. Good thing I've already seen the half.


----------



## bullyfish (Apr 20, 2007)

_Oh my God ! Delete this picture immediately. What kind of men are you ?  _

REAL men can deal with that sort of thing


----------



## haveasafeday (Apr 20, 2007)

so did a million other people


----------



## c0rderr0y (Apr 20, 2007)

That image was just f-ed up you dont need to be posting stuff like that in here.


----------



## Awdofgum (Apr 20, 2007)

NO MORE SPAM!
please people stop posting spam


----------



## snesmaster40 (Apr 20, 2007)

Shouldn't someone just close this topic? It's pointless and wasting bandwith. There is the GBAtemp IRC channel guys...


----------



## teonintyfive (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(bullyfish @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> _Oh my God ! Delete this picture immediately. What kind of men are you ?Â _
> 
> REAL men can deal with that sort of thing


Not always


----------



## stevieboyseaward (Apr 20, 2007)

OMG thats just sick 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 that pciture needs to go...NOW!!!!


----------



## ambitous21 (Apr 20, 2007)

what is the usual time that games get released anyways?
i mean what hours of the day


----------



## Samutz (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(snesmaster40 @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> There is the GBAtemp IRC channel guys...


I'm sure you'd be banned there for even saying "poke".


This should be a Legendary Topic.


----------



## ambitous21 (Apr 20, 2007)

102 User(s) are reading this topic (5 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)


----------



## Mike83 (Apr 20, 2007)

I just home from work, felt sure it'd be out now.  Ah well, its the weekend, so can't complain


----------



## Xeronage (Apr 20, 2007)

109 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)

The gore picture got us some viewers again...ewww


----------



## Awdofgum (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(ambitous21 @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> 102 User(s) are reading this topic (5 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)


Stop posting stuff like this, I am sure we all can read this at the bottom.
CLOSE THIS THREAD


----------



## ambitous21 (Apr 20, 2007)

according to the wiki,

G6 Lite 4Gb Review (Link to topic), the most visited topic on GBAtemp with almost 70,000 reads.
New SuperCard DS(ONE) Info and Photos! (Link to topic), the second most visited topic on GBAtemp with more than 65,000 reads.
#  GBA Tools and Software (Link to topic), the third most visited topic on GBAtemp with almost 65,000 reads. 


damn. this topic is only 39,000
but it is less than a week i think


----------



## rikrik (Apr 20, 2007)

111 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)

:S


----------



## teonintyfive (Apr 20, 2007)

You made 3 pages to cover shocks!
You win the tubes.


----------



## C4isBad (Apr 20, 2007)

did the thread die?


----------



## rikrik (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(C4isBad @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> did the thread die?



yea i think so..


----------



## Ajax1986 (Apr 20, 2007)

7 minutes without apost and still so many readers....


----------



## HBK (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(Ajax1986 @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> 7 minutes without apost and still so many readers....



All waiting for ze dump...


----------



## teonintyfive (Apr 20, 2007)

True dat.
Everyone's shocked or something


----------



## rikrik (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(brutalboy @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Ajax1986 @ Apr 20 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > 7 minutes without apost and still so many readers....
> ...



who is actually dumping it ..?


----------



## teonintyfive (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(rikrik @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> QUOTE(brutalboy @ Apr 20 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Ajax1986 @ Apr 20 2007 said:
> ...


Some dude said he'll dump it


----------



## HBK (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(rikrik @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> QUOTE(brutalboy @ Apr 20 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Ajax1986 @ Apr 20 2007 said:
> ...



Well, a guy said he'd try, but he went to classes so I dunno...


----------



## rikrik (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(teonintyfive @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> QUOTE(rikrik @ Apr 20 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(brutalboy @ Apr 20 2007 said:
> ...




hmm... "Some dude"  doesnt sound very convincing lol ..


----------



## ambitous21 (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(teonintyfive @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> You made 3 pages to cover shocks!
> You win the tubes.


/\
|
post stopper.


----------



## Shelleeson (Apr 20, 2007)

i'm not waiting but it's sure fun to watch the chaos


----------



## meemeethemonkey (Apr 20, 2007)

didn't that guy say he had class right now?


----------



## ambitous21 (Apr 20, 2007)

117 users...
wow 
new high


----------



## HBK (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(meemeethemonkey @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> didn't that guy say he had class right now?



Yeah.


----------



## erix (Apr 20, 2007)

Yes he did.


----------



## teonintyfive (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(ambitous21 @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> QUOTE(teonintyfive @ Apr 20 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > You made 3 pages to cover shocks!
> ...


----------



## rikrik (Apr 20, 2007)

How do we know we can trust "that guy" ?


----------



## pottageb (Apr 20, 2007)

troll


----------



## HBK (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(pottageb @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> troll



Who?


----------



## erix (Apr 20, 2007)

We don't 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



All we have is hope and faith and .... oh, just forget it XD


----------



## teonintyfive (Apr 20, 2007)

It's not a troll, it's pretty obvious it's an orc!


----------



## Wolfsclaw (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(teonintyfive @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> It's not a troll, it's pretty obvious it's an orc!



you fail!


----------



## iamwhoiam (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(ambitous21 @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> 117 users...
> wow
> new high



...some people are easily amused


----------



## stevieboyseaward (Apr 20, 2007)

I think everyone has torn their eyes out after seeing that shocker goatse thing


----------



## teonintyfive (Apr 20, 2007)

Goatse, Tubgirl and some I don't know it was.


----------



## pottageb (Apr 20, 2007)

dont get your hopes up, that guy aint gonna dump it


----------



## celentt (Apr 20, 2007)

anyone wanna explain what u saw in the pic? kinda curious =)


----------



## HBK (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(pottageb @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> dont get your hopes up, that guy aint gonna dump it



Okay, political affirmation dude.


----------



## ambitous21 (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(celentt @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> anyone wanna explain what u saw in the pic? kinda curious =)


its still there, go check it out urself.
couple pages back


----------



## pottageb (Apr 20, 2007)

dude u need to get out more and tell when ur getting bullshitted.


----------



## HBK (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(pottageb @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> dude u need to get out more and tell when ur getting bullshitted.



Why? You supported Gnirfleo?


----------



## teonintyfive (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(celentt @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> anyone wanna explain what u saw in the pic? kinda curious =)


*THERE IS NO VOMIT EMOTICON*




That explains it all


----------



## BuDaH (Apr 20, 2007)

I heard from a reliable source that Pokémon is being duped as I type this reply and that it should be released tonight(-3 GMT TIME) from a not very famous release group, they took this total time because of posting/receiving the game since they aren't in North America... Wait and see, it'll be released today!


----------



## AionSkull (Apr 20, 2007)

how has this not been dumped yet?


----------



## HBK (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(BuDaH @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> I heard from a reliable source that Pokémon is being duped as I type this reply and that it should be released tonight(-3 GMT TIME) from a not very famous release group, they took this total time because of posting/receiving the game since they aren't in North America... Wait and see, it'll be released today!



I hope that's true.


----------



## Jax (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(BuDaH @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> I heard from a reliable source that Pokémon is being duped as I type this reply and that it should be released tonight(-3 GMT TIME) from a not very famous release group, they took this total time because of posting/receiving the game since they aren't in North America... Wait and see, it'll be released today!



I sure hope you're right...


----------



## erix (Apr 20, 2007)

That'd be cool.


----------



## stevieboyseaward (Apr 20, 2007)

BuDaH who or where is your source?


----------



## rikrik (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(brutalboy @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> QUOTE(BuDaH @ Apr 20 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I heard from a reliable source that Pokémon is being duped as I type this reply and that it should be released tonight(-3 GMT TIME) from a not very famous release group, they took this total time because of posting/receiving the game since they aren't in North America... Wait and see, it'll be released today!
> ...



Lets hope so.. hmm i live in gmt +1.. so hope i can download it


----------



## celentt (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(ambitous21 @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> QUOTE(celentt @ Apr 20 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > anyone wanna explain what u saw in the pic? kinda curious =)
> ...



i heard it was removed


----------



## teonintyfive (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(BuDaH @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> I heard from a reliable source that Pokémon is being duped as I type this reply and that it should be released tonight(-3 GMT TIME) from a not very famous release group, they took this total time because of posting/receiving the game since they aren't in North America... Wait and see, it'll be released today!


Give me the source or die


----------



## AionSkull (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(BuDaH @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> I heard from a reliable source that Pokémon is being duped as I type this reply and that it should be released tonight(-3 GMT TIME) from a not very famous release group, they took this total time because of posting/receiving the game since they aren't in North America... Wait and see, it'll be released today!



tell us who?


----------



## Ryoku (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(BuDaH @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> I heard from a reliable source that Pokémon is being duped as I type this reply and that it should be released tonight(-3 GMT TIME) from a not very famous release group, they took this total time because of posting/receiving the game since they aren't in North America... Wait and see, it'll be released today!



That'd be nice.


----------



## ambitous21 (Apr 20, 2007)

-3 GMT TIME...
how many hours is that away from now?


----------



## celentt (Apr 20, 2007)

i tot -3 GMT time is supposed to be a timezone, not an actual time


----------



## teonintyfive (Apr 20, 2007)

If it's 21:00 GMT-3 I'll kill you all.
(In gmt+2 it'll be all like 4 the mourning)
I KNOW IT'S SPELLED MORNING I WANT TO MAKE A JOOKE


----------



## ambitous21 (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(celentt @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> QUOTE(ambitous21 @ Apr 20 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(celentt @ Apr 20 2007 said:
> ...


dammit u made me go back to see it again
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









anyways, it's post 1019, check it out urself.


----------



## aquariumboy (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> I heard from a reliable source that Pokémon is being duped as I type this reply and that it should be released tonight(-3 GMT TIME) from a not very famous release group, they took this total time because of posting/receiving the game since they aren't in North America... Wait and see, it'll be released today!*


 id like to know who your source is also...


----------



## davidj16 (Apr 20, 2007)

If ur resources are correct in pacific timing it will be out at 2 pm


----------



## HBK (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(davidj16 @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> If u resources are correct in pacific timing it will be out at 2 pm



10 PM GMT then.


----------



## stevieboyseaward (Apr 20, 2007)

Ambitious21 just got owned 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






...There is no false information on the Internet


----------



## BuDaH (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(stevieboyseaward @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> BuDaH who or where is your source?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry guys, but no source will be released, it was hard to pull out some good news from this source and the only answer I got from my question was a simple "YES" followed by the possible time for the release, if there weren't bugs or dump problems, if I receive any news I'll let you guys know. Sorry again and relax.


----------



## teonintyfive (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(brutalboy @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> QUOTE(davidj16 @ Apr 20 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > If u resources are correct in pacific timing it will be out at 2 pm
> ...


12 PM GMT+2  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'LL BE AWAKE


----------



## teonintyfive (Apr 20, 2007)

BuDaH said:


> stevieboyseaward said:
> 
> 
> > BuDaH who or where is your source?
> ...


Yey I was in quote of a good news messanger 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Also, doesn't matter.
good you were the messenger after all


----------



## GTom89 (Apr 20, 2007)

If it is released today it would be perfect, all Weekend to play it!


----------



## davidj16 (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(teonintyfive @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> QUOTE(brutalboy @ Apr 20 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(davidj16 @ Apr 20 2007 said:
> ...



muahahaha 4 hours and 35 min to go


----------



## ambitous21 (Apr 20, 2007)

what.. then thats like 5~6 hours away from now right?


----------



## celentt (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(ambitous21 @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> QUOTE(celentt @ Apr 20 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(ambitous21 @ Apr 20 2007 said:
> ...



oops sorry, explain pls =D


----------



## stevieboyseaward (Apr 20, 2007)

Offtopic...Why doesn't Supercard have a dumper utility?


----------



## davidj16 (Apr 20, 2007)

> 106 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)


----------



## HBK (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(ambitous21 @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> what.. then thats like 5~6 hours away from now right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah.


----------



## Ryoku (Apr 20, 2007)

What is everyone basing their times off of?


----------



## teonintyfive (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(celentt @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> QUOTE(ambitous21 @ Apr 20 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(celentt @ Apr 20 2007 said:
> ...


He said you made him see it again and now he's disgusted


----------



## stevieboyseaward (Apr 20, 2007)

I dunno how you can get a time just from a timezone!!! confused


----------



## Rangent (Apr 20, 2007)

Sunday guys... Sunday... or if tonight... then whatever.  We're still hours away from anything happening.


----------



## ambitous21 (Apr 20, 2007)

oh well i can only hope this is a true news..
btw...
if u said they are dumping as u replied..
how the hell does it take 5 hours for them to dump???
i doubt it should even take more than an hour?


----------



## Wuschmaster (Apr 20, 2007)

it takes about 2-5 minutes usually.


----------



## davidj16 (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(ambitous21 @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> oh well i can only hope this is a true news..
> btw...
> if u said they are dumping as u replied..
> how the hell does it take 5 hours for them to dump???
> i doubt it should even take more than an hour?




to make sure it works???


----------



## Wuschmaster (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(davidj16 @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> QUOTE(ambitous21 @ Apr 20 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > oh well i can only hope this is a true news..
> ...


just use a header viewer to see if the checksums are valid and it DOES work. takes less than 30 secs to check.


----------



## Ryoku (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(stevieboyseaward @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> I dunno how you can get a time just from a timezone!!! confused



I don't know either.

All that was said was tonight (-3 GMT time).

People coming up with hours and minutes counting down doesn't make sense.

Either way I won't believe it until I see it.


----------



## ShadowXP (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(Wuschmaster @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> QUOTE(davidj16 @ Apr 20 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(ambitous21 @ Apr 20 2007 said:
> ...



The ROM is usually packed, renamed may I add, with an NFO and the boxart usually. The NFO may take time to make. The ROM then has to be distributed from the dumper's computer to the internet which depends on their connection. Next, the ROM has to make it from where the dumper uploaded it to FTPs, torrent sites, IRC and websites. So yeah, it takes time.


----------



## BuDaH (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(Wuschmaster @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> QUOTE(davidj16 @ Apr 20 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(ambitous21 @ Apr 20 2007 said:
> ...



All I know about dumping process is the very few I read in posts and blogs, I don't have expertise enough to explain and all I got from the source was a "YES" as I said, like a confirmation that they had the game, I believe that releasing a dump requires a lot of planning and preparation, especially if you are member of a "not famous" release group that want to join the Scene with a great act, and the other thing I know it that people have to give some 0'day stuff priority before release it to the public, so the VIPs will get their slice before... anyway, believe me if you want, I'm not the truth master and I see myself as a messenger, knowing people who can inform me of some good stuff that's about to release, and don't forget that I'm expecting just like you the release of this game since I play Pokémon from the very first release. Sry if there's any english mistake, as you see it's not my 1st language, lets wait and see.


----------



## teonintyfive (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(stevieboyseaward @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> I dunno how you can get a time just from a timezone!!! confused


You can't


----------



## erix (Apr 20, 2007)

I've got it all prepared: I checked my wifi connection, organized some space , updated all firmwares... bring it on pokemons XD







a new record ?


----------



## RaaTheGodEater (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(ShadowXP @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Wuschmaster @ Apr 20 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(davidj16 @ Apr 20 2007 said:
> ...


All of that can't take more than 6 hours to do and that's stretching it.


----------



## mzhy (Apr 20, 2007)

can`t wait any longer.....freezing self to pass time.


----------



## teonintyfive (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(erix @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> I've got it all prepared: I checked my wifi connection, organized some space , updated all firmwares... bring it on pokemons XD
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Am I the only one using GBATemp Lite skin?


----------



## Xeronage (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(mzhy @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> can`t wait any longer.....freezing self to pass time.



You will end up in the year 4000, where there is war between factions that can't find a correct name for their new society, and talking otters capture you, and make you tell them what the hell a Wii is.


----------



## aquariumboy (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> All of that can't take more than 6 hours to do and that's stretching it.


 that would be just about right sence its 2:52 -3 time


----------



## teonintyfive (Apr 20, 2007)

Anyways we'll have it tommorow


----------



## Ryoku (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(teonintyfive @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> Anyways we'll have it tommorow



Maybe or maybe not.


----------



## erix (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(Ryoku @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> QUOTE(teonintyfive @ Apr 20 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Anyways we'll have it tommorow
> ...



You mean maybe-later or maybe-earlier ?


----------



## Gup (Apr 20, 2007)

117 members, sick... just sick..

But I can't wait :3


----------



## Ryoku (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(erix @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Ryoku @ Apr 20 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(teonintyfive @ Apr 20 2007 said:
> ...



Maybe we'll have it by tomorrow or maybe we won't.


----------



## Gup (Apr 20, 2007)

There's nothing to do but wait...


----------



## Jax (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(Xeronage @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> QUOTE(mzhy @ Apr 20 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > can`t wait any longer.....freezing self to pass time.
> ...







Those episodes were great!


----------



## teonintyfive (Apr 20, 2007)

135 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
Sickalicious!


----------



## rikrik (Apr 20, 2007)

138 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)


----------



## Intruder (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(teonintyfive @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> 135 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> Sickalicious!


Still nothing eh?


----------



## sam1 (Apr 20, 2007)

140 people whoooooooooooooossssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssshhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## frostfire (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(erix @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> I've got it all prepared: I checked my wifi connection, organized some space , updated all firmwares... bring it on pokemons XD
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Well, if it was a record then it's broken by now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

Anyhoo I'm eagerly awaiting the release just like you guys.. let it come! I'm fully prepared!


----------



## slvrdrgn123 (Apr 20, 2007)

138 users now. 1 guest. 2 anonymous.


----------



## sam1 (Apr 20, 2007)

ive got my ds lite with simply next to me with card reader and im on standby
lol


----------



## Intruder (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(rikrik @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Intruder @ Apr 20 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(rikrik @ Apr 20 2007 said:
> ...


Exactly!!


----------



## sam1 (Apr 20, 2007)

i think we should all go and get a life :I


----------



## sam1 (Apr 20, 2007)

where are you all going


----------



## c0rderr0y (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(sam1 @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> where are you all going



they all went and got a life


----------



## stevieboyseaward (Apr 20, 2007)

In my house - 5 members, 2 guests and 1 anonymous....lol this gets really annoying seeing all this random statistics which people can already see and don't care about either.


----------



## sam1 (Apr 20, 2007)

lol


----------



## masternap (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(c0rderr0y @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> QUOTE(sam1 @ Apr 20 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > where are you all going
> ...



Who needs a life if you could get Pokemon every minute?


----------



## yaypandas (Apr 20, 2007)

how long till the rom gets availiable online?


----------



## slvrdrgn123 (Apr 20, 2007)

Lol. Can I join in too?


----------



## Ryoku (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(yaypandas @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> how long till the rom gets availiable online?



And so it begins...


----------



## haveasafeday (Apr 20, 2007)

?


----------



## teonintyfive (Apr 20, 2007)

I really hope it comes out tonight.


----------



## NRaider (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(teonintyfive @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> I really hope it comes out tonight.



And a 'few' others with you ^^


----------



## Intruder (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(NRaider @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> QUOTE(teonintyfive @ Apr 20 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I really hope it comes out tonight.
> ...


Including me ^^ !!


----------



## amptor (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(teonintyfive @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> I really hope it comes out tonight.



Looks like it can, but I haven't really seen anyone distributing from canada in a while.  It looks like those who have it already aren't even into flash carts, so might have to wait a couple more days anyway.

I'll still grin if someone password protects the file when it is released


----------



## Sinkhead (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(amptor @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> I'll still grin if someone password protects the file when it is releasedÂ








- Sam


----------



## NRaider (Apr 20, 2007)

sinkhead said:


> amptor said:
> 
> 
> > I'll still grin if someone password protects the file when it is released
> ...


----------



## Whiternoise (Apr 20, 2007)

Bloody hell.. this thread is growing faster than i can check through it.. like painting the Forth Bridge..


----------



## davidj16 (Apr 20, 2007)

3 more hours untill release if the resource is 100 percent correct


----------



## NRaider (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(Whiternoise @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> Bloody hell.. this thread is growing faster than i can check through it.. like painting the Forth Bridge..



And not a little
It grows about 1 post per minute ^^


----------



## Danieluz (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(davidj16 @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> 3 more hours untill release if the resource is 100 percent correct



are you sure?


----------



## tshu (Apr 20, 2007)

101 User(s) are reading this topic

:'(


----------



## mzhy (Apr 20, 2007)

General advice, DON`T FREEZE YOURSELF IN AN ATTEMPT TO SPEED TIME. You will end up 4000 years in the future, luckily they sent me back. 








Screw this, freezing self, can`t wait any longer


----------



## NRaider (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(Danieluz @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> QUOTE(davidj16 @ Apr 20 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > 3 more hours untill release if the resource is 100 percent correct
> ...



I hope not.
It wil be 11 o' clock here than (GMT + 1)


----------



## NRaider (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(tshu @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> 101 User(s) are reading this topic
> 
> :'(


When are you guys stop telling us how many users are reading this topic !!!
It's driving me nuts (and i'm already mad becos of pokemon !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 )


----------



## davidj16 (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(Danieluz @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> QUOTE(davidj16 @ Apr 20 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > 3 more hours untill release if the resource is 100 percent correct
> ...




Yes im 100 percent sure im correct


----------



## shaffaaf27 (Apr 20, 2007)

i hope they don't dump it until the EU release so all you Americans can go buy the damn thing. like us EU importers.


----------



## EarthBound (Apr 20, 2007)

/me waits


----------



## NRaider (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(davidj16 @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Danieluz @ Apr 20 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(davidj16 @ Apr 20 2007 said:
> ...


Then i need to wait till tommorow  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  :'(  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I can't wait anymore  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






















BTW. this is almost a kind of newyear.
Everyone will be celebrating if it's there and you can't sleep until it's there  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





and will only diamond (or pearl) be dumped ? or both at the same time ?


----------



## c0rderr0y (Apr 20, 2007)

I am hoping both will be dumped at the same time


----------



## Mars (Apr 20, 2007)

Is this the longest topic ever?


----------



## Xeronage (Apr 20, 2007)

Well, we are nearing 45k views... 25k more and we hit a new record.


----------



## Jax (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(marz93 @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> Is this the longest topic ever?



I guess it's safe to say that this is the longest thread that's *not* on the "Testing Area".


----------



## Licht (Apr 20, 2007)

My F5 key is starting to erase... :S


----------



## Shinji (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(Licht @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> My F5 key is starting to erase... :S


Try using Alt + F4 instead, kekekeke.


----------



## teonintyfive (Apr 20, 2007)

117 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 4 Anonymous Users)
(muhahha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## Danieluz (Apr 20, 2007)

I want it to be dumped now =|


----------



## teonintyfive (Apr 20, 2007)

Me too


----------



## masternap (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(RAM @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> i hope they don't dump it until the EU release so all you Americans can go buy the damn thing. like us EU importers.



That's why I love my M3.


----------



## Awdofgum (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(davidj16 @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Danieluz @ Apr 20 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(davidj16 @ Apr 20 2007 said:
> ...


Where is the resource where you get your information?
PM me


----------



## Xipro786 (Apr 20, 2007)

>_< Fire Red and Leaf Green were leaked earlier then these two!


----------



## teonintyfive (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(awdofgum @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> QUOTE(davidj16 @ Apr 20 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Danieluz @ Apr 20 2007 said:
> ...


It wasn't his resource.


----------



## NRaider (Apr 20, 2007)

I bet this topic is going to get 100 pages before the dump is actualy there


----------



## WhateverDude (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(davidj16 @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Danieluz @ Apr 20 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(davidj16 @ Apr 20 2007 said:
> ...


Jesus fucking Christ.

HOW THE FUCK DO YOU GET AN EXACT TIME FROM A TIMEZONE. Jesus Christ, get a clue.

Assuming the rumor was correct to begin with, what they said was that it would be released this evening (timezone GMT-3). Assuming evening starts at 8pm and ends at midnight, that's in 5 to 9 hours from now.

You'd have to be pretty dumb to believe that, anyway. Who the fuck takes 6 hours to dump a stupid ROM?


----------



## Awdofgum (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(teonintyfive @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> QUOTE(awdofgum @ Apr 20 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(davidj16 @ Apr 20 2007 said:
> ...


Well whose was it
Edit: Nevermind


----------



## Ryoku (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(WhateverDude @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> QUOTE(davidj16 @ Apr 20 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Danieluz @ Apr 20 2007 said:
> ...



Yeah. Exactly. No specific time was ever said and any countdown time said by anyone is just speculation.

_Who the fuck takes 6 hours to dump a stupid ROM?_

That's what makes me think it's fake lol.


----------



## ShadowXP (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(WhateverDude @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> QUOTE(davidj16 @ Apr 20 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Danieluz @ Apr 20 2007 said:
> ...



Who said it takes 6 hours to dump a ROM, some people have lives y'know.

And yes, you can't tell that's it going to be out at 10PM. Considering the rumour is true then it could be anytime now. However GMT -3 = 7 - 3 = 4:39PM right now, so alot of people would/will still be at work.

Just wait it out, christ, a few more hours for an advance isn't going to hurt you.


----------



## Danieluz (Apr 20, 2007)

gmt -3 is a timezone not a coutdown :S


----------



## hippykilla (Apr 20, 2007)

Seriously, sitting in front of your computer hitting F5 every minute wont get the game dumped any faster. Go out and play football, get drunk or god forbid have some sex. It'll be dumped when it's dumped, if it's before sunday then good. But if not then tough shit, I can wait.


----------



## serg0 (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(hippykilla @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> Seriously, sitting in front of your computer hitting F5 every minute wont get the game dumped any faster. Go out and play football, get drunk or god forbid have some sex. It'll be dumped when it's dumped, if it's before sunday then good. But if not then tough shit, I can wait.



*Goes to have sex*


----------



## Ryoku (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(Danieluz @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> gmt -3 is a timezone not a coutdown :S



I know, but there have been people that came up with a certain numbers of hours and minutes for the file to be dumped by just knowing the timezone and general time period that the file should get dumped (GMT -3 Evening/Night).

They could be counting down to that period of time, but that'll confuse people who think that it's for the exact time the file will be dumped.


----------



## BuDaH (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(BuDaH @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Wuschmaster @ Apr 20 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(davidj16 @ Apr 20 2007 said:
> ...



I'll quote myself to try to explain for those who didn't read.


----------



## Nomearod (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(Danieluz @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> gmt -3 is a timezone not a coutdown :S



When I read the post of the other guy saying "3 hours left" I actually thought that he had a source telling him that  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BTW, nice sig


----------



## teonintyfive (Apr 20, 2007)

*waits even more*


----------



## celentt (Apr 20, 2007)

after all the excitement, i don't feel like playing the game anymore, oh well time to sleep


----------



## teonintyfive (Apr 20, 2007)

I'll be awake till 00:00 GMT+2


----------



## hippykilla (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(teonintyfive @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> I'll be awake till 00:00 GMT+2



Good for you.


----------



## teonintyfive (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(hippykilla @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> QUOTE(teonintyfive @ Apr 20 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I'll be awake till 00:00 GMT+2
> ...









 me


----------



## Wrestlingmann (Apr 20, 2007)

It is only 3:00 PM here. I got plenty of time.


----------



## Sc4rFac3d (Apr 20, 2007)

Guess this is the most wanted game in the history of DS then. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wasn't that exited, but seeing 81 pages has made me alot more exited. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hope it gets dumped soon.


----------



## HBK (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(Sc4rFac3d @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> Guess this is the most wanted game in the history of DS then.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*excited  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yeah, me too.


----------



## jabran200 (Apr 20, 2007)

ok so sunday its gonna get released in america and assuming shops open at 9:00 am(eastern time) in america we may have the game available and ready to play by 9:00 PM British time taking into consideration time it takes to create nfo's and allowing it to spread to the usual sites you check first. 

Hope it gets dumped tonight still but who knows if it will even be dumped by sunday night

Personally i think the groups will already have a copy of it and is on layaway untill sunday so nintendo don't get pi**ed off.


----------



## moley (Apr 20, 2007)

3 assignments in during the next 3 weeks then exams, I'd be happy if the dump took a while


----------



## slaydove (Apr 20, 2007)

Something to watch whilst waiting tonight:

8:00pm EST- 9:30pm EST, TOON
Movie : "Pokemon: Diamond & Pearl, New Adventure in Sinnoh"


----------



## Intruder (Apr 20, 2007)

I don't really care to play it tonight...I just want it to be ( finally ) released...
C'me on!!!!!


----------



## Gaisuto (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(slaydove @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> Something to watch whilst waiting tonight:
> 
> 8:00pm EST- 9:30pm EST, TOON
> Movie : "Pokemon: Diamond & Pearl, New Adventure in Sinnoh"


It's just the first three episodes of the new season. Still, it does let you get a good look at the new starters.


----------



## Emerson (Apr 20, 2007)

Tonight is very busy for me, but I would not object to having Pokemon to play before bed at least.


----------



## strummer12 (Apr 20, 2007)

Can't believe it hasn't been dumped yet.  Not really complaing, just observing.  The scene has really fallen compared to say 5 years ago where we'd have dumps weeks in advance.  I noticed it started going downhill once bittorrent became popular and every 12 year old was able to rip shit and upload.  Professional groups seemed to have packed their bags or have gone deep underground.  

The way things are, I wouldn't expect it till Monday night or a couple days after launch to give little timmy time to dump it.


----------



## Emerson (Apr 20, 2007)

If the talk about new protection is true, no "little timmy" is gonna dump anything.


----------



## Tehpeh (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(Emerson @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> If the talk about new protection is true, no "little timmy" is gonna dump anything.




shhh, don't crush my hopes on getting the game fast


----------



## teonintyfive (Apr 20, 2007)

I want it! :X


----------



## aquariumboy (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Guess this is the most wanted game in the history of DS then.


if this is how big the thread for pokemon d&p is i wonder how big the thread for zelda's going to be oL0.


----------



## JayP80Geno (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(aquariumboy @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Probably..................not as big.


----------



## davidj16 (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(JayP80Geno @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> QUOTE(aquariumboy @ Apr 20 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE said:
> ...




pokemon is way more popular then zelda


----------



## Intruder (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(JayP80Geno @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> QUOTE(aquariumboy @ Apr 20 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE said:
> ...


Exactly! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I think that when it is released ( when? ) a bigger thread will be created!! 
( hopes!! )


----------



## dragonmaster (Apr 20, 2007)

what on earth nobody can wait come to conclude there are creeps out there  .ITS JUST A GAME.


----------



## teonintyfive (Apr 20, 2007)

True dat


----------



## Katalyst (Apr 20, 2007)

Doesn't the game come out in 2 days...?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What's the rush?


----------



## teonintyfive (Apr 20, 2007)

It's awesome: That's the rush


----------



## celentt (Apr 20, 2007)

zelda thread is probably going to be cold


----------



## ambitous21 (Apr 20, 2007)

damn... came back after few hours and still no release..


----------



## hippykilla (Apr 20, 2007)

The Zelda thread wont be full of 10yr olds spamming like Christmas is coming.


----------



## blackmaff (Apr 20, 2007)

Why do people have to reply if they have no interest and are just saying things like 'grow up' and 'its just a game'? There are a thousand other threads with things that might actually interest you. I'm still excited about this game, hope it comes out soon, I'm going to try this pokemon ranger game but it looks a bit poo. Is it going to put me off pokemon?


----------



## thelefteyeguy (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(davidj16 @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> QUOTE(JayP80Geno @ Apr 20 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(aquariumboy @ Apr 20 2007 said:
> ...




Zelda would never get more than 500K+ of pre-order in NA


can someone release me from shouting "FINALLY!"


----------



## Gaisuto (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(thelefteyeguy @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> Zelda would never get more than 500K+ of pre-order in NA


Wind Waker got over that mark in Pre-Orders.


----------



## Katalyst (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(blackmaff @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> Why do people have to reply if they have no interest and are just saying things like 'grow up' and 'its just a game'? There are a thousand other threads with things that might actually interest you. I'm still excited about this game, hope it comes out soon, I'm going to try this pokemon ranger game but it looks a bit poo. Is it going to put me off pokemon?


If that post was directed at me, I've got nothing against pokemon. As you can see, I've already edited my sig in preparation ;p. I was moreso questioning the impatientness of "pokemon fans." 2 days isn't all that long. I could sleep for two days if I was impatient enough 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. If that was *not* directed at me, ignore this post and have a cookie or something.


----------



## DrROBschiz (Apr 20, 2007)

You think they are ever gonna make a DS version of Four swords? I mean come on, it would totally be awesome.


----------



## Intruder (Apr 20, 2007)

Windwaker had indeed hype...
And it deserve it!
Well,I don't know if the zelda thread will drow that much attention,but  it won't be ignored,that's for sure!!


----------



## .TakaM (Apr 20, 2007)




----------



## Shinji (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(.TakaM @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> TakaM posted image


Thats front page material right there


----------



## Katalyst (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(DrROBschiz @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> You think they are ever gonna make a DS version of Four swords? I mean come on, it would totally be awesome.


QFT


----------



## HBK (Apr 20, 2007)

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=49360

Maybe he wants to dump Diamond...?


----------



## thelefteyeguy (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(blackmaff @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> Why do people have to reply if they have no interest and are just saying things like 'grow up' and 'its just a game'? There are a thousand other threads with things that might actually interest you. I'm still excited about this game, hope it comes out soon, I'm going to try this pokemon ranger game but it looks a bit poo. Is it going to put me off pokemon?




Pokemon Ranger sucks hard...just avoid it


----------



## pottageb (Apr 20, 2007)

no.. its a question, 

note the "some games" i mention in that post.


----------



## ambitous21 (Apr 20, 2007)

heh i'm only on the 42 page.
i guess i set my post per page to double of most ppls'
makes thing easier to read


----------



## teonintyfive (Apr 20, 2007)

Am I the only one who doesn't want to read the whole thread?


----------



## Shinji (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(teonintyfive @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> Am I the only one who doesn't want to read the whole thread?


Its like the TV show "Lost" you had to have been there from the beginning to understand it all....cept....even if you have been there from the beginning, you'd still be lost....I think...


----------



## ambitous21 (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(teonintyfive @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> Am I the only one who doesn't want to read the whole thread?


i read through everthing, but only because i was all along it since it began lol


----------



## Jax (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(ambitous21 @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> heh i'm only on the 42 page.
> i guess i set my post per page to double of most ppls'
> makes thing easier to read



Yeah, me too!


----------



## umarnasir (Apr 20, 2007)

http://www.siliconera.com/index.php/2007/0...ds-pre-pirated/

uhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh does any one know what site is this (referring to hint)


----------



## Intruder (Apr 20, 2007)

@.TakaM: It's actually ( almost ) 84 !!


----------



## CockroachMan (Apr 20, 2007)

OMG! IT'S OUT!




There's a samurai pokemon on the cover..




no.. wait.. it's just Zendoku.. damn it! :/


----------



## ambitous21 (Apr 20, 2007)

that pic looks fake.


----------



## ambitous21 (Apr 20, 2007)

drawn to life is a game set to release september 2007.
so far theres no screenshots even on it.
therefore = FAKEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Jax (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(umarnasir @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> http://www.siliconera.com/index.php/2007/0...ds-pre-pirated/
> 
> uhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh does any one know what site is this (referring to hint)



OH SHI-

IT'S OUT GUYS!


----------



## Emerson (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(Jax @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> QUOTE(umarnasir @ Apr 20 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.siliconera.com/index.php/2007/0...ds-pre-pirated/
> ...



It's probably fake.


----------



## thelefteyeguy (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(Jax @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> QUOTE(umarnasir @ Apr 20 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.siliconera.com/index.php/2007/0...ds-pre-pirated/
> ...




it's not out until you can click on download


----------



## HBK (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(Jax @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> QUOTE(umarnasir @ Apr 20 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.siliconera.com/index.php/2007/0...ds-pre-pirated/
> ...



Seems so.


----------



## erix (Apr 20, 2007)

Ahh gimmie it ! Quickly


----------



## Calogero91 (Apr 20, 2007)

WOW this thread got huge, and I only made it a couple days ago.


----------



## pottageb (Apr 20, 2007)

that pics fake


----------



## thesweguy (Apr 20, 2007)

Its out for real??


----------



## erix (Apr 20, 2007)

Hmm, there's no sign of it anywhere .... So I guess it's a fake


----------



## pottageb (Apr 20, 2007)

ITS NOT OUT, THAT PICTURE IS A FAKE.


----------



## ambitous21 (Apr 20, 2007)

read people, read.


----------



## craigory (Apr 20, 2007)

That picture is fake, I saw it over 12 hours ago.


----------



## erix (Apr 20, 2007)

So there was a false alarm and :

_146 User(s) are reading this topic_

w00t way to go people


----------



## craigory (Apr 20, 2007)




----------



## MaHe (Apr 20, 2007)

I'd remove that post if I were you.


----------



## blackmaff (Apr 20, 2007)

delete that! its got roms in it.


----------



## Jax (Apr 20, 2007)

Linking to romz is vey, very no-no.


----------



## teonintyfive (Apr 20, 2007)

Craigory remove that quick


----------



## ambitous21 (Apr 20, 2007)

lol


----------



## erix (Apr 20, 2007)

whoops 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm gonna hit hit the bed now, hopefully it'll be up as I'm awake  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




150 Viewers ! this topic is breaking all records


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(craigory @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> Btw, the fake picture was made from this.
> ROMS!/



GASP!

This board is NOT for the distrobution of ROMS!

...So, is it dumped yet?


----------



## mflo (Apr 20, 2007)

oh sweet, thanks, luckily I clicked it before he changed it.


----------



## Intruder (Apr 20, 2007)

Stop spammin   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !!


----------



## teonintyfive (Apr 20, 2007)

That's the current point of the thread


----------



## Intruder (Apr 20, 2007)

No,it's a desperate scream for Pokemon D/P...WE WANT ITTTT!!!!!


----------



## HBK (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(Intruder @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> No,it's a desperate scream for Pokemon D/P...WE WANT ITTTT!!!!!



Tell me about it....the JP rom was quite easy to dump and it came earlier!


----------



## teonintyfive (Apr 20, 2007)

Argeh.


----------



## knocturnal (Apr 20, 2007)

I'm shocked this board isn't locked yet but since it's advertising the site in its title I get why it's still open


----------



## ambitous21 (Apr 20, 2007)

157.. new high


----------



## mflo (Apr 20, 2007)

1 day, 8 hours, 30 minutes left!


----------



## jaxxster (Apr 20, 2007)

Man this thread is huge, When this game cmes out the server will explode here. Hope GBAtemp have a backup of thier databse


----------



## HBK (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(mflo @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> 1 day, 8 hours, 30 minutes left!



...to official store release. 

ROM might take more than that.


----------



## bobrules (Apr 20, 2007)

Please pokemon come out today. I promise I won't play 10 hours straight.


----------



## teonintyfive (Apr 20, 2007)

I said it and I will say it again.
THE TUBES SHALL BE BROKEN


----------



## INTERNETS (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(mflo @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> oh sweet, thanks, luckily I clicked it before he changed it.



Wow! It really had Pearl and Diamond in it! Wow!! Clean dump, too!


----------



## Intruder (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(brutalboy @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> QUOTE(mflo @ Apr 20 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > 1 day, 8 hours, 30 minutes left!
> ...


Or less!! Please don't ruin our hopes...  ok? (  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  )


----------



## HBK (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(INTERNETS @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> QUOTE(mflo @ Apr 20 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > oh sweet, thanks, luckily I clicked it before he changed it.
> ...



WTF?!


----------



## mflo (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(INTERNETS @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> QUOTE(mflo @ Apr 20 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > oh sweet, thanks, luckily I clicked it before he changed it.
> ...


I only said thanks cuz i got a new rom source, ass.


----------



## Intruder (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(INTERNETS @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> QUOTE(mflo @ Apr 20 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > oh sweet, thanks, luckily I clicked it before he changed it.
> ...


And you mean??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm confused now...


----------



## Fockbox (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(brutalboy @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> QUOTE(INTERNETS @ Apr 20 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(mflo @ Apr 20 2007 said:
> ...




He's lying.


----------



## craigory (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(brutalboy @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> QUOTE(INTERNETS @ Apr 20 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(mflo @ Apr 20 2007 said:
> ...



Lol, lies.


----------



## bobrules (Apr 20, 2007)

I always thought roms gets dumped a week after release.


----------



## teonintyfive (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(INTERNETS @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> QUOTE(mflo @ Apr 20 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > oh sweet, thanks, luckily I clicked it before he changed it.
> ...


Liar.


----------



## Intruder (Apr 20, 2007)

lol!!!  I just realized what he was talking about!! Yeah...hes IS lying!!!


----------



## Brien Zee (Apr 20, 2007)

i have been for the last 3 weeks


----------



## ambitous21 (Apr 20, 2007)

:'( 
i want to raise my team nowwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Intruder (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(Brien Zee @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> i have been for the last 3 weeks


You have been...what?


----------



## sam1 (Apr 20, 2007)

OMG 167 ppls on F*****G hell


----------



## jaxxster (Apr 20, 2007)

I want to have a game that'll take ages to play


----------



## HBK (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(jaxxster @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> I want to have a game that'll take ages to play



Ages to dump too...


----------



## bobrules (Apr 20, 2007)

Have some patients, play Barbie in the 12 Dancing Princesses like I'm right now.


----------



## thelefteyeguy (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(bobrules @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> Have some patients, play Barbie in the 12 Dancing Princesses like I'm right now.




ah.....no thanks


----------



## Jax (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(bobrules @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> Have some patients, play Barbie in the 12 Dancing Princesses like I'm right now.



I would, but I already finished it. I had some trouble with the final boss, because the shoes never matched the dress.


----------



## pristinemog (Apr 20, 2007)

I guess I'll just get back to playing my kill time game before the ROM is dumped...

Portrait of Ruin.


----------



## s7r1k3r (Apr 20, 2007)

Give us something this weekend please!!!


----------



## sam1 (Apr 20, 2007)

166 ppls on


----------



## teonintyfive (Apr 20, 2007)

Lotsa people. They all think it's coming.


----------



## Xeronage (Apr 20, 2007)

5 more minutes until the SUPPOSED dump time.


----------



## Intruder (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(teonintyfive @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> Lotsa people. They all think it's coming.


We don't think...we know


----------



## ImperialX (Apr 20, 2007)

OMG I slept, and when I come back - my inbox is flooded -Thanks God because I use GMail-. This really should be a legendary thread! Anyway, Pokemon's not coming out until it's released in the stores, so you needn't waste more time here (Unless you want to 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## sam1 (Apr 20, 2007)

its its agaist the rules to put a link to a site that has a link to another site that has pokemon d/p


----------



## INTERNETS (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(s7r1k3r @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> Give us something this weekend please!!!


HERE IS A LINK (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
[Link removed. Don't know what it is, don't want to download to find out.]


----------



## sam1 (Apr 20, 2007)

its its agaist the rules to put a link to a site that has a link to another site that has pokemon d/p


----------



## misticknight (Apr 20, 2007)

i'm getting kinda desperate now as i just found out in a couple of days my internet is going off for a week which means if it's not out by then that's another week without PKMN 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 plz dumpers! release it soon!


----------



## CockroachMan (Apr 20, 2007)

omg.. the thread just keep getting bigger!
if that rom doesn't get dumped soon GBATemp will be devoured by the thread!!!


----------



## sam1 (Apr 20, 2007)

srry dbbl posting


----------



## GTom89 (Apr 20, 2007)

Dump coming very soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



INSIDE INFO


----------



## Rangent (Apr 20, 2007)

Haha, this is an evil thread.


----------



## Sinkhead (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(INTERNETS @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> QUOTE(s7r1k3r @ Apr 20 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Give us something this weekend please!!!
> ...


I downloaded it and there's only 3 MP3s inside...






- Sam


----------



## INTERNETS (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(GTom89 @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> Dump coming very soon
> 
> 
> 
> ...



INSIDE INFO

sell stocks in microsoft

INSIDE INFO


----------



## animalsex (Apr 20, 2007)

zomg insider trading--jail time


----------



## shadowboy (Apr 20, 2007)

alright, I have to let this out now, it has been building up inside me.

I CANT WAIT DAMMIT I WANT THIS GAME SOOOOOOO BAD OMG THE JAPANESE VERSION IS NO WHERE NEAR AS FUN AS IT USED TO BE CAUSE I CANT UNDERSTAND SOME NAMES AND STUFF I WANT THE USA ONE NAO DAMMIT!!!

There, that felt good


----------



## INTERNETS (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(sinkhead @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> QUOTE(INTERNETS @ Apr 20 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(s7r1k3r @ Apr 20 2007 said:
> ...



You don't like the background music from Wario Ware DS?


----------



## Sinkhead (Apr 20, 2007)

170 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 6 Anonymous Users)






- Sam


----------



## dap1mp13 (Apr 20, 2007)

This thread is 88 pages, I cannot believe how much "commotion" this game is causing (and it isn't even out yet!)....


----------



## Jax (Apr 20, 2007)

[randomness]


SHINEY PIDGEY!!!


[/randomness]



I feel a lot better now...


----------



## Intruder (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(dap1mp13 @ Apr 21 2007 said:


> This thread is 88 pages, I cannot believe how much "commotion" this game is causing (and it isn't even out yet!)....


Maybe it won't be released because,if it is,gba is gonna be like this  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  !!

and this pages is *89* [ages long not 88


----------



## sam1 (Apr 20, 2007)

the user count is gonna go to 250 when its out its gonna be maddness


----------



## Sinkhead (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(INTERNETS @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> You don't like the background music from Wario Ware DS?


Not half as much a Pokemon Pearl...

- Sam


----------



## akalic (Apr 20, 2007)

COME ON ITS FRIDAY WHAT THE FUCK!!!


----------



## HBK (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(sam1 @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> the user count is gonna go to 250 when its out its gonna be maddness



Probably around 500.


----------



## CockroachMan (Apr 20, 2007)

if the rom don't come out soon this topic will become so big it'll become alive and will start eating the other topics!


----------



## DrROBschiz (Apr 20, 2007)

im pretty sure this thread is gonna break 100 pages easy


----------



## ImperialX (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(Intruder @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> Maybe it won't be released because,if it is,gba is gonna be like thisÂ
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ARE YOU CRAZY??!!


----------



## Jax (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(sam1 @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> the user count is gonna go to 250 when its out its gonna be *maddness*


----------



## bobrules (Apr 20, 2007)

Hey I have a poll for you guys. Are you going to play Diamond or play Pearl?


----------



## BuDaH (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(CockroachMan @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> if the rom don't come out soon this topic will become so big it'll become alive and will start eating the other topics!



ROFL!
No news from my mate... yet. I need Pokémon today, goddamn.


----------



## akalic (Apr 20, 2007)

LEONITIS WANTS POKEMON


----------



## Jdbye (Apr 20, 2007)

Haha, this topic is so popular. I'm starting to get a bit impatient too, although i already beat it in japanese (since i couldn't understand what they said, i couldn't get wifi working) i still want to beat it to be able to play over wifi


----------



## Intruder (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(Jax @ Apr 21 2007 said:


> QUOTE(sam1 @ Apr 20 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > the user count is gonna go to 250 when its out its gonna be *maddness*
> ...


Didn"t took you long eh? lol


----------



## Kyzer (Apr 20, 2007)

THIS IS MADNESS!!!!!


----------



## teonintyfive (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(Intruder @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Jax @ Apr 21 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(sam1 @ Apr 20 2007 said:
> ...








 THIS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 IS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 SPARTA!


----------



## Sinkhead (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(akalic @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> COME ON ITS FRIDAY WHAT THE FUCK!!!


I don't think this is the right way to treat the release groups 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




They don't HAVE to dump a game, they do it for the scene. If they don't dump a game at a certain date it's their choice... It's not their 'job' to dump the game, they are not obliged to do it...

- Sam

*Edit:* I'm not saying I'm not waiting for the dump though


----------



## DrROBschiz (Apr 20, 2007)

haha we need to get precisely 300 members viewing this thread so we can spam "This is Spartaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## TripleA (Apr 20, 2007)

every 1 posted 

now i wait for reggie to join the forums and post in this thread..


----------



## HBK (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(teonintyfive @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Intruder @ Apr 20 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Jax @ Apr 21 2007 said:
> ...



SPARTACULOUS!


----------



## Calogero91 (Apr 20, 2007)

If this thread hits 100 pages and Pokemon isn't dumped I am going to cry.


----------



## CockroachMan (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(Jax @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> QUOTE(sam1 @ Apr 20 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > the user count is gonna go to 250 when its out its gonna be *maddness*



that joke was already used in this topic.. like.. 50 pages ago..


----------



## bobrules (Apr 20, 2007)

I find it hard to believe that it's going to be dumped before release.  I thought dumpers buy their games too, don't they?


----------



## sam1 (Apr 20, 2007)

im getting tired so if the dumpers have stop reading what were say 
wating for page 100 PLZ DONT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
im 13 come on i have adhd which is anoying at a moment like this because i can hardly type PLZ dump plzplzplz


----------



## akalic (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(sinkhead @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> QUOTE(akalic @ Apr 20 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > COME ON ITS FRIDAY WHAT THE FUCK!!!
> ...



k fine my apologies, but do they REALLY want an e-riot?

if they were "obliged" to release other games and crap before schedule, i think they should release this on or before schedule for the sake of most DS players here

we've already seen people with the game physically...


----------



## ImperialX (Apr 20, 2007)

"Pokemon Theme (D/P) - Nintendo", Play Count: 706. :wow:


----------



## HBK (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(sonicstorm @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> If this thread hits 100 pages and Pokemon isn't dumped I am going to cry.



Then you can start now.  :'(


----------



## Intruder (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(CockroachMan @ Apr 21 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Jax @ Apr 20 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(sam1 @ Apr 20 2007 said:
> ...


It's not a joke! It's all-time-classic!!


----------



## Awdofgum (Apr 20, 2007)

You guys are just making the wait even longer


----------



## HBK (Apr 20, 2007)

Yeah, like that's gonna help...


----------



## INTERNETS (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(awdofgum @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> You guys are just making the wait even longer



STOP THIS SPAM


----------



## DrROBschiz (Apr 20, 2007)

haha i wonder if its possible to get 300 members to view a single thread.... that just sounds crazy! All this for pokemon.... kinda makes ya think doesn't it...


----------



## teonintyfive (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(awdofgum @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> You guys are just making the wait even longer


delete the pic before the same thing as before happens


----------



## Ryoku (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(brutalboy @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> QUOTE(sonicstorm @ Apr 20 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > If this thread hits 100 pages and Pokemon isn't dumped I am going to cry.
> ...



Might as well since this will hit 100 pages within a few minutes.


----------



## Gaisuto (Apr 20, 2007)

People are allowed to post what they want. You're not going to stop them.


----------



## DrROBschiz (Apr 20, 2007)

holy shit 161 users! can it truly be done???


----------



## Intruder (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(teonintyfive @ Apr 21 2007 said:


> QUOTE(awdofgum @ Apr 20 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > You guys are just making the wait even longer
> ...


What do you mean? People spam more?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  are you sure?


----------



## mzhy (Apr 20, 2007)

I have cancer, i`m going to die without ever experiencing the joy of pokemon, please dump the rom soon!


----------



## sam1 (Apr 20, 2007)

lol awdofgum but i think your right
if its gonna come its gonna come when we are asleep or wanking so sit tight


----------



## Rangent (Apr 20, 2007)

300 - pg 13 version.


----------



## HBK (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(DrROBschiz @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> holy shit 161 users! can it truly be done???



Members? Oh, yes.


----------



## monkeyeed (Apr 20, 2007)

soo was up everyone waiting for pokemon? is it going to be dump today or w/e casue u guys seem a lil to crazy


----------



## teonintyfive (Apr 20, 2007)

@ Gaisuto
True dat


----------



## teonintyfive (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(Intruder @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> QUOTE(teonintyfive @ Apr 21 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(awdofgum @ Apr 20 2007 said:
> ...


Ze disturbing images


----------



## DrROBschiz (Apr 20, 2007)

haha i doubt it, though the anticipation has heated up so high that we have created nearly 100 pages of content and are more than halfway towards having 300 viewers!~ Madness!!!!


----------



## Rangent (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(Rangent @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> 300 - pg 13 version.


----------



## Intruder (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(teonintyfive @ Apr 21 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Intruder @ Apr 20 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(teonintyfive @ Apr 21 2007 said:
> ...


So you think that these pics make people spam?


----------



## Gaisuto (Apr 20, 2007)

That's not even PG13, that's like G =P


----------



## DarkCrudus (Apr 20, 2007)

Who ever dumps it is gonna be worshiped by me xD


----------



## thesweguy (Apr 20, 2007)

When is it going to be released =( =(
Been in this thread for almost 9 hours now..and still updating every 10seconds


----------



## teonintyfive (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(Intruder @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> QUOTE(teonintyfive @ Apr 21 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Intruder @ Apr 20 2007 said:
> ...


ZE SHOCKERS


----------



## Intruder (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(DrROBschiz @ Apr 21 2007 said:


> haha i doubt it, though the anticipation has heated up so high that we have created nearly 100 pages of content and are more than halfway towards having 300 viewers!~ Madness!!!!


Maybe we'll have 300 pages AND 300 member viewing them!!


----------



## Awdofgum (Apr 20, 2007)

I think I increased the Posts Per Minute with that Image


----------



## DrROBschiz (Apr 20, 2007)

haha i dunno about that!

I wonder.... considering the fervor that is this thread.... if we will even be among the first to get the news about the dump. I wonder how many other forums are bustling around like this one.

Anyone know what other communities are going nuts over teh pokeymans?


----------



## sam1 (Apr 20, 2007)

poll whos looking at ebaums world youtube or porn


----------



## Rangent (Apr 20, 2007)

69 pages * 20 posts/page = 1380 posts... all in only a few hours.


----------



## monkeyeed (Apr 20, 2007)

thats alot rite?


----------



## HBK (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(DrROBschiz @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> haha i dunno about that!
> 
> I wonder.... considering the fervor that is this thread.... if we will even be among the first to get the news about the dump. I wonder how many other forums are bustling around like this one.
> 
> Anyone know what other communities are going nuts over teh pokeymans?



Yeah, I can name a few.

DGEmu will have a copy, they host ROMs.

All that torrent madness afterwards, etc.


----------



## Eyecue (Apr 20, 2007)

This thread amuses me.  Lol.


----------



## sam1 (Apr 20, 2007)

i must of started a page about 5 times in this topiv wow!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sinkhead (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(sam1 @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> poll whos looking at ebaums world youtube or porn


You mean this eBaum's world?

- Sam


----------



## Intruder (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(DrROBschiz @ Apr 21 2007 said:


> haha i dunno about that!
> 
> I wonder.... considering the fervor that is this thread.... if we will even be among the first to get the news about the dump. I wonder how many other forums are bustling around like this one.
> 
> Anyone know what other communities are going nuts over teh pokeymans?


From a bit browsing I did earlier today...NONE! They want it but,obviously,not THAT much!!


----------



## monkeyeed (Apr 20, 2007)

can someone tell me why is this thread soo crazy today? did someone say it was going to be dump today or sumthing?


----------



## sam1 (Apr 20, 2007)

lol sinkhead no not that 1


----------



## mflo (Apr 20, 2007)

Guys, watch this whole video, or listen to it while you browse another website.  sit back and enjoy, it's from Goro Miyazaki's first film.


----------



## Gaisuto (Apr 20, 2007)

This topic isn't even about Diamond and Pearl anymore, it's a giant spam fest so I moved it to Off Topic now. Doesn't really matter much but it just didn't belong where it was, is all.


----------



## DarkCrudus (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(monkeyeed @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> can someone tell me why is this thread soo crazy today? did someone say it was going to be dump today or sumthing?



maybe a little before 60 there was a guy who was asking how to dump it cuz he bought it


----------



## yaypandas (Apr 20, 2007)

so all you guys are waiting for pokemon dp to get dumped?


----------



## eNforcer (Apr 20, 2007)

*GOD I POKEMON*


----------



## sam1 (Apr 20, 2007)

i think we should all spam upto page 100 and see what happens


----------



## yaypandas (Apr 20, 2007)

how long you been waiting?


----------



## Sinkhead (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(yaypandas @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> so all you guys are waiting for pokemon dp to get dumped?


I know I am but I should go to bed now... Kayaking trip early tomorrow morning

*yawn*

- Sam


----------



## DarkCrudus (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(yaypandas @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> so all you guys are waiting for pokemon dp to get dumped?


well i am, i cant speak for the rest, but im sure thats the case with everyone else


----------



## monkeyeed (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(darkcrudus @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> QUOTE(monkeyeed @ Apr 20 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > can someone tell me why is this thread soo crazy today? did someone say it was going to be dump today or sumthing?
> ...



ok thanks


----------



## sam1 (Apr 20, 2007)

11 am till 10:40pm


----------



## DrROBschiz (Apr 20, 2007)

Understandable, i guess it got that was as a lot of us are trying to blow time hopeing for the dump to appear... pathetic huh.....

You know i would be going to see Hott Fuzz today except its a damn limited release!! The closest theatre that has it is like 45 minutes away grrrrrrrrrrr!


----------



## Slide6 (Apr 20, 2007)

How do I dumped pokemon?


----------



## HBK (Apr 20, 2007)

Yeah, oh well...


----------



## Awdofgum (Apr 20, 2007)

Instead of having to refresh all the time why don't we create a chat group


----------



## TeraFractal (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(TripleA @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> every 1 posted
> 
> now i wait for reggie to join the forums and post in this thread..




is that you trippy?


----------



## yaypandas (Apr 20, 2007)

wow, you gonna wait till april 22?


----------



## pottageb (Apr 20, 2007)

get out more


----------



## Sinkhead (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(Slide6 @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> How do I dumped pokemon?


If you really have it you will need a Compact Flash based flashcart...

Why doesn't someone make a DLDI ROM Dumper, if there was on we'd probably all be playing with our Pokemans by now...
- Sam


----------



## nutty88 (Apr 20, 2007)

I though I might as well post something. Everyone else has.


----------



## sam1 (Apr 20, 2007)

night


----------



## mflo (Apr 20, 2007)

If we spam to page 100, we'll all get to go to candy-land!
Butterfinger forests anyone?


----------



## Intruder (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(sam1 @ Apr 21 2007 said:


> night


aka good-night?


----------



## yaypandas (Apr 20, 2007)

thisll make 100 in no time, ive been on here 5 mins and its gone 2 pages


----------



## Ryoku (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(mflo @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> If we spam to page 100, we'll all get to go to candy-land!
> Butterfinger forests anyone?



Snickers rivers > Butterfinger forests.


----------



## Gaisuto (Apr 20, 2007)

I'm just saying this to get it out of the way, don't post what you'll regret.


----------



## Outrager (Apr 20, 2007)

Luckily, I have World of Warcraft to keep me occupied.


----------



## Intruder (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(mflo @ Apr 21 2007 said:


> If we spam to page 100, we'll all get to go to candy-land!
> Butterfinger forests anyone?


lol  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Maybe you mean candy mountain???
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JPONTneuaF4 

!!!


----------



## Rayder (Apr 20, 2007)

Pokemon, Pokemon, where are you?
Pokemon, Pokemon, versions two
They sound like jewelry, diamonds & pearls
Release them now or we'll scream like girls.


----------



## Awdofgum (Apr 20, 2007)

MSN Group Pokemon D/P
You need an MSN account


----------



## xilo (Apr 20, 2007)

Which came first: the Pokemon or the egg?


----------



## c0rderr0y (Apr 20, 2007)

I wonder what would happen if we all tried to post at the same time....


----------



## Sinkhead (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(awdofgum @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> Instead of having to refresh all the time why don't we create a chat group


Your wish is my command

IRC Chat about D/P without being banned

http://romnet.co.uk/iwantmypokemans/

- Sam


----------



## DarkCrudus (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(c0rderr0y @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> I wonder what would happen if we all tried to post at the same time....


we would have many posts xD


----------



## Awdofgum (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(sinkhead @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> QUOTE(awdofgum @ Apr 20 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Instead of having to refresh all the time why don't we create a chat group
> ...


Thanks that is better than mine


----------



## DarkCrudus (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(sinkhead @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> QUOTE(awdofgum @ Apr 20 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Instead of having to refresh all the time why don't we create a chat group
> ...



i dont think the dumper will show up there, he'll come here and post 1st


----------



## Sinkhead (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(darkcrudus @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> i dont think the dumper will show up there, he'll come here and post 1st


Well one of you can go over and spread the news!

- Sam


----------



## ambitous21 (Apr 20, 2007)

this has been moved to off-topic
boooooooooooo


----------



## mflo (Apr 20, 2007)

WAIT WAit wait.... Someone is going to dump it soon? Did I miss something?


----------



## Gaisuto (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(xilo @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> Which came first: the Pokemon or the egg?


The Pokemon, eggs weren't introduced til the Metallic Generation


----------



## DarkCrudus (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(Gaisuto @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> QUOTE(xilo @ Apr 20 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Which came first: the Pokemon or the egg?
> ...



lmfao! the sad thing is

UR RIGHT xD


----------



## xilo (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(Gaisuto @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> QUOTE(xilo @ Apr 20 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Which came first: the Pokemon or the egg?
> ...



Lol... So does that mean Pokemon revolutionized their breeding strategies from the two generations?  Did they use asexual reproduction to multiply and then realize sex was better?


----------



## dap1mp13 (Apr 20, 2007)

It says "access denied" when I try to join the chat room....


----------



## yaypandas (Apr 20, 2007)

dont use firefox, worked for me


----------



## ambitous21 (Apr 20, 2007)

seriously WHY is it not coming out.


----------



## AionSkull (Apr 20, 2007)

holy hell the chat room sucked.


----------



## ZeroPride (Apr 20, 2007)

Wow..They need a mod in the chatroom.


----------



## jaxxster (Apr 20, 2007)

Because Legacy the only group who can crack the encryption, Have unfortunatly been busted by the FBI


----------



## Intruder (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(ambitous21 @ Apr 21 2007 said:


> seriously WHY is it not coming out.


It's too shy...


----------



## Ryoku (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(AionSkull @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> holy hell the chat room sucked.



There's still loads of spam going on.

It amuses me for now.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## Intruder (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(AionSkull @ Apr 21 2007 said:


> holy hell the chat room sucked.


It's [email protected] up...Shame...


----------



## yaypandas (Apr 20, 2007)

the room was baaad


----------



## GTom89 (Apr 20, 2007)

The leaked info of the rom being dumped today said it would be dumped at 10pm GMT, its 1 hour late.


----------



## Danieluz (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(GTom89 @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> The leaked info of the rom being dumped today said it would be dumped at 10pm GMT, its 1 hour late.



Where did you read that?


----------



## GTom89 (Apr 20, 2007)

In this thread around page 80~


----------



## Awdofgum (Apr 20, 2007)

we need a chat room where you are invited in
http://groups.msn.com/PokemonDiamondPearl


----------



## Akoji (Apr 20, 2007)

You really belevied that ? ... Lol.

And where did you saw that Legacy got busted by FBI? if it true we will never see the Pokemon roms for a while.


----------



## yaypandas (Apr 20, 2007)

i saw that, figured it was someone fucking around.


----------



## Intruder (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(Danieluz @ Apr 21 2007 said:


> QUOTE(GTom89 @ Apr 20 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > The leaked info of the rom being dumped today said it would be dumped at 10pm GMT, its 1 hour late.
> ...


Does it matter?
It didn't come out so...


----------



## c0rderr0y (Apr 20, 2007)

If anyone is hungry for spam go to the chat room


----------



## GTom89 (Apr 20, 2007)

I wish there was something i could do to get it released other than just sit here screaming


----------



## Rangent (Apr 20, 2007)

Well... you could sit here and just type instead of screaming and typing?


----------



## Slide6 (Apr 20, 2007)

POKEMON'S CLOSED DUE TO AIDS POKEMON'S CLOSED DUE TO AIDS


----------



## Opium (Apr 20, 2007)

*Topic moved to Testing Forum*

That's right, no more spamming post counts for you!


----------



## Slide6 (Apr 20, 2007)

woops


----------



## Styn (Apr 20, 2007)

OK. I'm going to sleep now.
I hope it's released when i wake up... please make it so!


----------



## Ryoku (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(GTom89 @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> I wish there was something i could do to get it released other than just sit here screaming




You're screaming for this to get released...?


----------



## Akoji (Apr 20, 2007)

NICE JOB OPIUM!! !


----------



## yaypandas (Apr 20, 2007)

im sleepy and bored, hope it comes out early


----------



## Rangent (Apr 20, 2007)

Anyway... some new Spore screenies to look at while you wait?


----------



## yaypandas (Apr 20, 2007)

spore ds will be a laugh


----------



## ambitous21 (Apr 20, 2007)

meahahahsafsfrvergsegdf


----------



## c0rderr0y (Apr 20, 2007)

I did not increase my post count with this post....


----------



## Gaisuto (Apr 20, 2007)

The topic was moved from Off Topic to Testing, so you can spam all you like and you're post count won't go up with it.


----------



## davidj16 (Apr 20, 2007)

Finaly its dump woot good source u had


----------



## blah123 (Apr 20, 2007)

where?


----------



## yaypandas (Apr 20, 2007)

What!?!


----------



## Ryoku (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(davidj16 @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> Finaly its dump woot good source u had



orly?


----------



## sam1 (Apr 20, 2007)

omg ive been on 3 computers today just to keep up so keep spaming


----------



## c0rderr0y (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(Gaisuto @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> The topic was moved from Off Topic to Testing, so you can spam all you like and you're post count won't go up with it.



heh I know that I just wanted to spam


----------



## meemeethemonkey (Apr 20, 2007)

well you can be preety certain now that one dumper wont come back here, he wont know where to find it!?


----------



## meemeethemonkey (Apr 20, 2007)

100 pages almost. ITS ALMOST HERE OMGZORZ


----------



## CockroachMan (Apr 20, 2007)

100 is near! \o/


----------



## Edgedancer (Apr 20, 2007)

Just about 100.


----------



## sam1 (Apr 20, 2007)

wake me up when sunday comes i think i might go to bed if anyone gets it email me @ [email protected]


----------



## yaypandas (Apr 20, 2007)

sooooooooooo, what starter you getting? lol!


----------



## CockroachMan (Apr 20, 2007)

So.. what's the difference between Diamond and Perl?  Just some pokemons or it has different story like on Sapphire/Ruby?


----------



## sam1 (Apr 20, 2007)

penguin thing but i forgot name


----------



## Rangent (Apr 20, 2007)

I'll get the one you dont get!


----------



## Krizalid (Apr 20, 2007)

Silver:

- Breaks into a secure research lab and steals a Pokemon
- Evades police capture until they just give up
- Has an unexplained personal vendetta against Team Rocket
- Meets and battles alongside Lance before you
- Unlike the rival in Red and Blue, you get a game over if you lose to him
- Ambushes you steps from the end of Victory Road when your Pokemon are all worn out from the dungeon
- Has no help from anyone, especially the several influential intellectuals that help you, but manages to accomplish more than you
- Defeats all gym leaders including Blue before you, but knows that it's not worth his time to track down Red
- In Pokemon Stadium 2, is the hardest battle in the game and has mastered a level 100 Mewtwo, Ho-oh and Lugia
- Doesn't give a shit about "catching them all"
- Has hardcore fight music: http://rapidshare.com/files/276635/Pokemon..._Metal.mp3.html


I present to you a question. A conundrum, if you will. Badass or baddest ass ever?


----------



## yaypandas (Apr 20, 2007)

piplup? me too the 3rd stage looks well 'ard


----------



## amptor (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(sam1 @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> i think we should all spam upto page 100 and see what happens



oh ya the admin (costello in particular) is going to LOVE that, good idea... well hope u don't get flagged for ban


----------



## SoSly (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(davidj16 @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> Finaly its dump woot good source u had



is this guy lying?


----------



## OsCatalepticos (Apr 20, 2007)

how much longer , omg , ive been talking about this game nonstop. =/


----------



## jaxxster (Apr 20, 2007)

yeh that david guy is a troll


----------



## yaypandas (Apr 20, 2007)

this thread will go on till apr 22nd


----------



## ambitous21 (Apr 20, 2007)

lol @ guy not being able to find this thread when he dumps it


----------



## yaypandas (Apr 20, 2007)

sweet 100 page post!


----------



## Costello (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(amptor @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> QUOTE(sam1 @ Apr 20 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > i think we should all spam upto page 100 and see what happens
> ...



I'm watching...


----------



## sam1 (Apr 20, 2007)

hey i was drunk whats castello gonna say about that


----------



## Mehdi (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(Krizalid @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> Silver:
> 
> - Breaks into a secure research lab and steals a Pokemon
> - Evades police capture until they just give up
> ...








  what you on about


----------



## sam1 (Apr 20, 2007)

oh urm sorry dont ban me btw ur avatar scared me and u sed im whatching


----------



## ImperialX (Apr 20, 2007)

What's happening now?


----------



## monkeyeed (Apr 20, 2007)

soo whats going on now update plz i keep hearing people saying sumthing about a guy who said was going to dump it.. but the time is passed and all that crab any ideas whats going on?


----------



## Ryoku (Apr 20, 2007)

lmao @ sam1.


----------



## sam1 (Apr 20, 2007)

we all go to sleep


----------



## INTERNETS (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(CockroachMan @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> So.. what's the difference between Diamond and Perl?Â Just some pokemons or it has different story like on Sapphire/Ruby?



perl is a programming language

diamond is a pokemon video game


----------



## sam1 (Apr 20, 2007)

im very dissapointed


----------



## Shuny (Apr 20, 2007)

Me too I'm checking GBAtemp every minute :/


----------



## DarkCrudus (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(ambitous21 @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> lol @ guy not being able to find this thread when he dumps it


it still shows up in the nds games, and u can click on it, it just says it was moved and automatically takes you to where it was moved to


----------



## pottageb (Apr 20, 2007)

1500


----------



## ambitous21 (Apr 20, 2007)

buddha, where is ur friend?  :'(


----------



## haveasafeday (Apr 20, 2007)

troll troll


----------



## DarkCrudus (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(pottageb @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> 1500


muuahhhaaahhaa! i got the 1500


----------



## sam1 (Apr 20, 2007)

right they didnt show up so every one go to bed 
yeah u tell em castello


----------



## pottageb (Apr 20, 2007)

i got the big 1000 tho


----------



## - Wrath of God - (Apr 20, 2007)

Oh my god.... 101 pages.... whoa


----------



## sam1 (Apr 20, 2007)

proof?


----------



## superpunch (Apr 20, 2007)

Cooomme onnnn come oooonnn. Freeze me until Pokemans comes out.


----------



## ambitous21 (Apr 20, 2007)

now wouldnt it be REAL weird and bad news if the game was released on 22nd and yet still no rom?!

and the sad thing is that.. theres nothing we can do about it.


----------



## lagman (Apr 20, 2007)

I`m afraid of the Pokéfans  :shivers:


----------



## sam1 (Apr 20, 2007)

102


----------



## Ryoku (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(ambitous21 @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> now wouldnt it be REAL weird and bad news if the game was released on 22nd and yet still no rom?!
> 
> and the sad thing is that.. theres nothing we can do about it.



I'd just go buy it =|.


----------



## sam1 (Apr 20, 2007)

ooops timed it wrong
lol


----------



## pristinemog (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(Ryoku @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> QUOTE(ambitous21 @ Apr 20 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > now wouldnt it be REAL weird and bad news if the game was released on 22nd and yet still no rom?!
> ...



That's what I'm planning. If it doesn't show up before Monday/Tuesday, I'm probably going to head to the store and buy the damn game.


----------



## Moonface87 (Apr 20, 2007)

so is there actually sum1 dumping it now? or is it a big load to hype it up ¬_¬


----------



## sam1 (Apr 20, 2007)

come on MOON face


----------



## shaffaaf27 (Apr 20, 2007)

so is this thread the post up thread?


----------



## monkeyeed (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(Moonface87 @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> so is there actually sum1 dumping it now? or is it a big load to hype it up ¬_¬



thats what i want to know but people are to busy spamming then telling me whats going on/..


----------



## Ryoku (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(Moonface87 @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> so is there actually sum1 dumping it now? or is it a big load to hype it up ¬_¬



No there is no dumper. Not right now.


----------



## sam1 (Apr 20, 2007)

hype deffeinetley
about as deffinet as my spelliing tho


----------



## aquariumboy (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> so is there actually sum1 dumping it now? or is it a big load to hype it up ¬_¬


 thats what im wondering also sence i had to leave for a couple hours and 20 pages went by i have no idea if that was a load of bs or not.


----------



## Ryoku (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(aquariumboy @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> > so is there actually sum1 dumping it now? or is it a big load to hype it up ¬_¬ thats what im wondering also sence i had to leave for a couple hours and 20 pages went by i have no idea if that was a load of bs or not.



As I said a few posts above, no.


----------



## undisclosed (Apr 20, 2007)

Yup, the dumps being worked on right now.  We're trying to crack the nw encryption that is preventing us from dumping the rom.  We're almost there though, no worries.


----------



## [M]artin (Apr 20, 2007)

Holy f*ckin' damn, this thread jumped up two pages in less than 5 minutes...

Pokemans are gonna take over the internets, I swears...  *V_V*


----------



## ambitous21 (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(pristinemog @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Ryoku @ Apr 20 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(ambitous21 @ Apr 20 2007 said:
> ...


NOOOO then you've lost the war!!!!!!!!!
dont let nintendo pwn u!!!


----------



## davidj16 (Apr 20, 2007)

yup, the dumps being worked on right now. We're trying to crack the nw encryption that is preventing us from dumping the rom. We're almost there though, no worries.


----------



## ambitous21 (Apr 20, 2007)

fr


----------



## Moonface87 (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(undisclosed @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> Yup, the dumps being worked on right now.Â We're trying to crack the nw encryption that is preventing us from dumping the rom.Â We're almost there though, no worries.



ooooooo so how long lol? n where exactly I go to get it, I aint asking for links coz thats against rules jus suttle hints


----------



## Ryoku (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(ambitous21 @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> QUOTE(undisclosed @ Apr 20 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Yup, the dumps being worked on right now.Â We're trying to crack the nw encryption that is preventing us from dumping the rom.Â We're almost there though, no worries.
> ...



I hope you're joking.


----------



## jaxxster (Apr 20, 2007)

why isnt davidj banned yet? He has nothing to add to the community.


----------



## ambitous21 (Apr 20, 2007)

damn troll.
someone just davidj out of here.
he's pissing me off.


----------



## aquariumboy (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> As I said a few posts above, no.


 lol i didint see that till i got done posting.   

there better be like a 10mil charater key as the protection or something becuse this is insaine that no one has dumped the dam game.


----------



## ambitous21 (Apr 20, 2007)

just now i got this:



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> mySQL error: Too many connections
> mySQL error code:
> Date: Friday 20th 2007f April 2007 10:55:46 PM


lol just me?


----------



## AeroScap (Apr 20, 2007)

mySQL error: Too many connections
mySQL error code: 
Date: Friday 20th 2007f April 2007 10:55:51 PM


----------



## hobotent (Apr 20, 2007)

wow, maybe i should play the new pokemon if this got over 100 pages...damn...


----------



## Intruder (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(ambitous21 @ Apr 21 2007 said:


> just now i got this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It also happened to me a few times!!


----------



## ambitous21 (Apr 21, 2007)

this is SLOW as hell now..
have gbatemp finally lost to the pokemaniacs lol


----------



## jaxxster (Apr 21, 2007)

cnt w8 to see what the release thread will look like


----------



## duelistXmist (Apr 21, 2007)

Well D/P is number 1014...its a game called Devilish.


----------



## mflo (Apr 21, 2007)

While we're waiting for Pokemon D/P, I'm practicing parkour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




My body hurts...


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Apr 21, 2007)

Can't actually groups lose their time leaking a crap like Devilish .... Groups who are releasing something else should have all their members killed in a horrible way for not doing Pokemon DP first.

I mean, we don't ****ing care about Devilish or any other games right now.


----------



## shadowboy (Apr 21, 2007)

^ I want devilish 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



This thread needs to be locked, seriously, this is the worst waste of server space ever.  >_> And maybe some of the noobs will leave and go look at rom sites to try and download it if they can't spam this thread anymore....
T_T  Dammit, I want these sooo bad...


----------



## ambitous21 (Apr 21, 2007)

QUOTE(duelistXmist @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> Well D/P is number 1014...its a game called Devilish.Â


WOW u sure are fast..
i just checked..
and YES GUYS 1014 just got released. devilish...
NOW THE ONLY POSSIBLE GAME NEXT IS POKEMON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

1015

1016

WE WANT YOU


----------



## Moonface87 (Apr 21, 2007)

QUOTE(Giga_Gaia @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> Can't actually groups lose their time leaking a crap like Devilish .... Groups who are releasing something else should have all their members killed in a horrible way for not doing Pokemon DP first.
> 
> I mean, we don't ****ing care about Devilish or any other games right now.




I dunno play Tales Of Symph thru my wii has kept me sane during this waitin period


----------



## Dirtie (Apr 21, 2007)

QUOTE(Giga_Gaia @ Apr 21 2007 said:


> Can't actually groups lose their time leaking a crap like Devilish .... Groups who are releasing something else should have all their members killed in a horrible way for not doing Pokemon DP first.
> 
> I mean, we don't ****ing care about Devilish or any other games right now.


So the world revolves around you now does it?


----------



## ambitous21 (Apr 21, 2007)

just saw the screenshots for devilish...
it looks like crap.

WHY, SUPREMACY, WHY


----------



## DarkCrudus (Apr 21, 2007)

QUOTE(duelistXmist @ Apr 21 2007 said:


> Well D/P is number 1014...its a game called Devilish.Â


wtf are you talkin about 1014 is zendoku


----------



## ambitous21 (Apr 21, 2007)

1014 - Devilish (USA) (Unknown) (Supremacy)

1013 - Zendoku (EUR) (256Mbit) (Legacy)

1012 - Diddy Kong Racing (EUR) (512Mbit) (Supremacy)

1011 - Theme Park (EUR) (256Mbit) (iND)

1010 - San-X Chara Sagashi Land (JPN) (256Mbit) (eZ)


zentoku is 1013


----------



## DarkCrudus (Apr 21, 2007)

Download File: 1002 - Watashi No Relaxuma (Japan)(eZ)(614D8666)
Download File: 1003 - M&M's - Break'em (USA)(Independent)(94D49192)
Download File: 1004 - Uno 52 (USA)(Independent)(7B4025EA)
Download File: 1005 - Kakikomi Shiki Hannya Shinkyou Renshuu Chou DS (Japan)(eZ)(8F83E0BF)
Download File: 1006 - D.Gray-Man - Kami No Shitotachi (Japan)(Independent)(9787DF1F)
Download File: 1007 - Toon-Doku (USA)(Legacy)(583949CA)
Download File: 1008 - Wi-Fi Taiou - Sekai no Daredemo Asobi Taizen (Japan)(eZ)(5E7C3501)
Download File: 1009 - Lise No Atelier Ordre No Renkinjutsushi (Japan)(eZ)(B1BDDAF7)
Download File: 1010 - Nodame Cantabile (Japan)(eZ)(B35B0124)
Download File: 1011 - San - X - Chara Sagashi Land (Japan)(eZ)(4734C3AA)
Download File: 1012 - Theme Park (Europe)(Independent)(E41DA1FF)
Download File: 1013 - Diddy Kong Racing (Europe)(Supremacy)(9FC15EE6)
Download File: 1014 - Zendoku (Europe)(Legacy)(F75242BD)


----------



## aquariumboy (Apr 21, 2007)

like i said what is it now... 75-80 pages back, the realese groups that have the equpiment to dump the game probely cant get the game yet so they are just having to wait to be able to buy it.


----------



## Moonface87 (Apr 21, 2007)

hmmm maybe I'm missing summit but I cant find devilish newhere latest game I can find is zendoku


----------



## ambitous21 (Apr 21, 2007)

wtf devilish's release date is 4/24 .. i just checked on gamefaqs.com
so.. a game like devilish is released 3 days early...

and in front of pokemon too...


----------



## RanmaFreak (Apr 21, 2007)

I'm going out of my mind waiting! I need something to distract me, so I don't scratch!

Curses to the Chicken Pox anyway >.


----------



## rejin (Apr 21, 2007)

omg this topic was 50+ this morning and now its 100+ dude this is OD


----------



## ambitous21 (Apr 21, 2007)

QUOTE(darkcrudus @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> Download File: 1002 - Watashi No Relaxuma (Japan)(eZ)(614D8666)
> Download File: 1003 - M&M's - Break'em (USA)(Independent)(94D49192)
> Download File: 1004 - Uno 52 (USA)(Independent)(7B4025EA)
> Download File: 1005 - Kakikomi Shiki Hannya Shinkyou Renshuu Chou DS (Japan)(eZ)(8F83E0BF)
> ...


http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showforum=103
check gbatemp's release numbers.. they match mine..
urs is.. ehhh i duno


----------



## DarkCrudus (Apr 21, 2007)

QUOTE(ambitous21 @ Apr 21 2007 said:


> QUOTE(darkcrudus @ Apr 20 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Download File: 1002 - Watashi No Relaxuma (Japan)(eZ)(614D8666)
> ...



this is where i got mine http://g-masters.kicks-ass.net/index.php?p=filelist;set=nds


----------



## jaxxster (Apr 21, 2007)

dunno why some sites have screwed up release lists, I follow GBAtemps one tho.


----------



## jaxxster (Apr 21, 2007)

dude u better edit that quick 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Plus everyone knows that site has a screwed up release list.


----------



## [M]artin (Apr 21, 2007)

Advanscene.com also numbers Zendoku as #1013...


----------



## Jax (Apr 21, 2007)

QUOTE(darkcrudus @ Apr 21 2007 said:


> QUOTE(ambitous21 @ Apr 21 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(darkcrudus @ Apr 20 2007 said:
> ...



The G-Masters list is fucked up cuz they listed Action Replay with a number instead of XXXX.


----------



## Intruder (Apr 21, 2007)

Stop posting those links...


----------



## DarkCrudus (Apr 21, 2007)

aww well it doesnt really matter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 its just 1 number difference, i was just wonderin wat was up with it


----------



## jaxxster (Apr 21, 2007)

ahh so thats why its messed up...the mystery is solved! Thanks Jax 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




G-******* sucks anyways. 2 Downloads a day!


----------



## DarkCrudus (Apr 21, 2007)

QUOTE(jaxxster @ Apr 21 2007 said:


> ahh so thats why its messed up...the mystery is solved! Thanks Jax
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i use their forums, where ppl post links to roms from rapidshare and zshare


----------



## ambitous21 (Apr 21, 2007)

shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
cut the rom location talk out


----------



## jaxxster (Apr 21, 2007)

yeh but you should edit your post...no links to roms is a strict rule


----------



## opcode32 (Apr 21, 2007)

both are out!

Pokemon_Pearl_USA_NDS-LGC
Pokemon_Diamond_USA_NDS-LGC

gogogo, gotta catch them all


----------



## DarkCrudus (Apr 21, 2007)

yeah i forgot about that rule, MODS my apologies, i was just tryin to show my point, again, my apologies


----------



## ImperialX (Apr 21, 2007)

Why don't everyone just use the R4DS release list? That's up to date. See it here: http://wiki.scorpei.com/index.php/R4_compa..._list_1001-1100.


----------



## Mewgia (Apr 21, 2007)

....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I challenge someone to find a faster growing thread. (105 pages in 5 days, wtf)


----------



## pottageb (Apr 21, 2007)

QUOTE(opcode32 @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> both are out!
> 
> Pokemon_Pearl_USA_NDS-LGC
> Pokemon_Diamond_USA_NDS-LGC
> ...



troll!


----------



## monkeyeed (Apr 21, 2007)

1015  Pokémon Diamond (U) (Legacy)   Makes use of the New Protection. Dump in Progress.  
1016  Pokémon Pearl (U) (Legacy)   Makes use of the New Protection. Dump in Progress.


----------



## Costello (Apr 21, 2007)

games are released, topic closed!


----------

